# Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion: Hugging It Out



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

first comment 

I wonder how people will perform for this show, they must be tired from the Australia trip


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Looking forward to the Punk/Cena/Lawler bit as well as the bryan/Kane bit as well.

And hopefully chi-town won't disappoint me like last time.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Looking forward to seeing RYGOAT GOATING some more, he really is the highlight of Raw these days. Also, do they really think having Punk beat up Lawler last week is gonna get him heat in Chicago? Because it won't


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

If CM Punk manages to get heat in Chicago then you know something is going down. I won't be attending this one either, but I hope WWE tries to do something big with CM Punk in his hometown. I am not getting my hopes up though.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

looking forward to it cuz da dirtsheets told me there's a big angle going on omg!!!11!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Oh, cool, the 10,361st "power struggle storyline," this time between Vickie and AJ.

Can't wait for that Big Summer Angle to start up and--er... never mind.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Looking forward to the anger collage by Kane. That's about it.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! Said his followers.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Apparently, Monday Night Football is starting this week or something? Hopefully that added with the fact they're in a semi-smarky city will make them try a bit harder this week. We shall see.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Honestly, the thing I'm most looking forward to on this show is the crowd lol. Come on Chicago, don't disappoint us. We get enough of that every week already.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Since I can't quote the quote, then can I ask this?

Are the Anger Sharks swimming with dolphins?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Starbuck said:


> Honestly, the thing I'm most looking forward to on this show is the crowd lol. Come on Chicago, don't disappoint us. We get enough of that every week already.


I want to believe, but if this thread is any indication, perhaps the smarky fans are sitting this show out and it'll just be a bunch of suburban housewives and kids wearing Cena shirts and indignantly booing CM Punk...

Nah, it's Chicago. It has to be good. I think.

Oh, I can just see Cena refer to the last moments of Extreme Rules while he's cutting his promo with Punk.

"See, I'm from Bahstin and in Bahstin, we don't ask for respect, we don't beg for respect, we fight for respect and we get respect, even in places hostile toward us like the wonderful sports-entertainment city, Chicago, Illinois! I stood in this ring in this building and fought Brock Lesnar like a man and I was bleeding and I was battered and beaten but I had the respect of these people! They might not like me, they might not want to follow me, but they... _respected me_."


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cena/Punk should be good. Also looking forward to Daniel Bryan segments.



DesolationRow said:


> Oh, cool, the 10,361st "power struggle storyline," this time between Vickie and AJ.
> 
> Can't wait for that Big Summer Angle to start up and--er... never mind.


Summer only starts in September according to Vince. After all, we haven't seen John Cena overcome odds yet.



Starbuck said:


> Honestly, the thing I'm most looking forward to on this show is the crowd lol. Come on Chicago, don't disappoint us. We get enough of that every week already.


If Punk tries to shit on the crowd for buying into Cena's bullshit taking up the main event and betraying him etc. It just won't work here lol. Cena will still come out to a chorus of boos.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



NearFall said:


> If Punk tries to shit on the crowd for buying into Cena's bullshit taking up the main event and betraying him etc. It just won't work here lol. Cena will still come out to a chorus of boos.


Cena's now seen what kind of man he would have to become to be cheered in Chicago. He must lay down his body, become the lamb led to slaughter. 

Seriously, put an "under the age of twelve John Cena fan" plant in the front row tonight. Punk comes out, says he's sick of not receiving the respect he deserves, even in his own hometown of Chicago, where he beat John Cena at Money in the Bank 2011. Have this "under the age of twelve John Cena fan" boo Punk vociferously, giving him the thumbs down signal. Punk becomes increasingly psychotic as he goes, walking around the ring, until he says that this kid is the perfect example of what he's talking about, a Chicago traitor in the flesh. Pulls the kid over the barricade, throws him into the ring and hovers over him, ready to pounce. A beat. John Cena shows up, charges at Punk, but Punk smacks him upside the head with the championship belt. Punk grabs the mic again and says that every time he sees this belt he's reminded of John Cena's existence and the shadow Cena casts over all of WWE, including Punk's own precious, endless championship reign. So he smashes his head in with the belt numerous times, then handcuffs Cena to the top ring rope and grabs a kendo stick from underneath the ring. Watch some Breaking Point 2009 highlights and put your own spin on it. Just beat Cena within an inch of his life, make him bleed. Do this for fifteen minutes if necessary. Fold in whipped egg whites. Pour batter into pan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



The-Rock-Says said:


> CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! Said his followers.


And rightfully so, this is a performer worth chanting for.

Looking forward to Punk and Sandow, everything else can fuck off as usual.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



DesolationRow said:


> Cena's now seen what kind of man he would have to become to be cheered in Chicago. He must lay down his body, become the lamb led to slaughter.
> 
> Seriously, put an "under the age of twelve John Cena fan" plant in the front row tonight. Punk comes out, says he's sick of not receiving the respect he deserves, even in his own hometown of Chicago, where he beat John Cena at Money in the Bank 2011. Have this "under the age of twelve John Cena fan" boo Punk vociferously, giving him the thumbs down signal. Punk becomes increasingly psychotic as he goes, walking around the ring, until he says that this kid is the perfect example of what he's talking about, a Chicago traitor in the flesh. Pulls the kid over the barricade, throws him into the ring and hovers over him, ready to pounce. A beat. John Cena shows up, charges at Punk, but Punk smacks him upside the head with the championship belt. Punk grabs the mic again and says that every time he sees this belt he's reminded of John Cena's existence and the shadow Cena casts over all of WWE, including Punk's own precious, endless championship reign. So he smashes his head in with the belt numerous times, then handcuffs Cena to the top ring rope and grabs a kendo stick from underneath the ring. Watch some Breaking Point 2009 highlights and put your own spin on it. Just beat Cena within an inch of his life, make him bleed. Do this for fifteen minutes if necessary. Fold in whipped egg whites. Pour batter into pan.


That would certainly be big-angle esque. One thing is, the title design getting called out will get a pop. Although I don't think WWE will ever go so far as to have someone threaten audience members(plants obviously). Not anymore. The overall idea however, is what would have to happen. After all, we saw what Brock Lesnar had to do to get Cena cheered, that would need to be further amplified for the smark/hometown hero Punk to get booed in favour of Cena.

I always had the idea of someone managing to beat Cena in an "I Quit" match by threatening to hit their finisher on an audience plant unless he quit. A cenation member to be precise. Of course Cena could quit, or "never give up" at which stage said wrestler leaves the plant alone and eventually guilts/mind-games Cena into quitting. That will never see the light of day however.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I am going to go on a limb and say AJ Lee gets 'fired' tonight. After watching her recent touts (she really crazy in those), she scared about what the BOD will do to her.

Anyways, it will be interesting to see Bryan/Kane anger management classes continue and what they do live on Raw. And if Josh Mathews wills top freaking crying & continue his sue Booker/AJ/WWE campaign. More Kaitlyn please. And of course what happens with Cena & Punk. Other than that whatever.


----------



## TeamRocketGrunt (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

hopefully cena get's cheered more then punk, he's far better

and hopefully mcintyre shoots on raw


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



TeamRocketGrunt said:


> hopefully cena get's cheered more then punk, he's far better
> 
> and hopefully mcintyre shoots on raw


Stick with Pikachu and co.


----------



## TeamRocketGrunt (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



SonoShion said:


> Stick with Pikachu and co.


cool


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

CENA! CENA! CENA! CENA! CENA! CENA!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



> Jerry Lawler ‏@JerryLawler
> On my way to Chicago. Finally feeling better. Thanks to everyone who asked about me. Punk crossed a line last week after the match was over.





> Jerry Lawler ‏@JerryLawler
> One thing I've learned in my years in the WWE, what goes around, comes around. To get respect...show respect!


-


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Oh fucks sake, Lawler is on the show again?

Seeing as he was beaten to a pulp by PG standards last week, you thought they would have taken him off commentary to sell the beatdown.

I'm just hoping the smarks/Punk faithful are out in full voice tonight as they always make the show better.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



JY57 said:


> -


I was hoping that fucker would be off commentary for awhile, hopefully he is.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Lawler >> Punk.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Well at the least the crowd should be great. Last weeks Raw wasn't the best so let's hope it picks up and we get some more NOC build.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

RAW is in Chicago, Punk's hometown. That should make for a good RAW to see what the WWE will attempt to do to get Chicago to boo their own hometown hero, and cheer for Cena. They'll have to do something big, because basically no matter what Punk does, they'll cheer for him and boo Cena. 

I'm also looking forward to more of the Anger Management classes, and I can't wait to see Kane's collage.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

i expect lawler to get booed out of the place and punk to be treated like a god. a ton of "cm punk, cm punk, cm punk" chants along with "we respect you" chants. i really dont know where punk will go with this. he can draw heat from the crowd by ripping them apart or embrace the crowd and say this is how a wwe champion should be treated.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Quality wise, this'll blow chunks. Crowd wise, should be more electric than usual.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I'm debating watching this tonight. Everything is just so boring at the moment and two weeks in a row of "hot crowds" isn't enough to save it.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Moar D-Bry & Kane, yay. 

I'm interested in seeing how they try and make Punk look "controversial" this week, since I doubt Chicago's gonna buy any of that garbage and they'll cheer him. Beyond that, let's keep this slow ass build to NoC going.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cannot wait for more anger management. Dat Harold!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



> John Cena ‏@JohnCena
> Allstate Arena tonight for #RAW Chicago is always an interesting environment. Its one that u wont wanna miss


good luck Cena u going to need it.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



JY57 said:


> good luck Cena u going to need it.



C'mon, Cena made it through ECW's Hammerstein Ballroom. This will be a cakewalk in comparison.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

fuck this RAW the only good thing about it will be the crowd but even then it will be full of smarks.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



gl83 said:


> C'mon, Cena made it through ECW's Hammerstein Ballroom. This will be a cakewalk in comparison.


I missed that (probably because wasn't watching at the time). What exactly happened?


----------



## TeamRocketGrunt (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



> DrewMcintyre ‏@TheDrewMcintyre
> The Allstate arena is packed full of mcintyre fans, i believe i will once again recieve the pop of the Night #ChosenOne


someone has confidence


----------



## TeamRocketGrunt (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



> JTG ‏@jtg1284
> Brodus clay i'm comming for you NIGAA


This raw is looking good


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



JY57 said:


> I missed that (probably because wasn't watching at the time). What exactly happened?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1TXSKBDHRY

Got confused, thought I posted it on the wrong tab. Sorry for double edits.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



trevs909 said:


> Literally got booed out of his socks. Here is a quick vid of his entrance http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1TXSKBDHRY


"Cena swallows!"


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



The-Rock-Says said:


> CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! Said his followers.


Okay....

Is there any substance to this post? Or are you used to pushing out nonsensical drivel?


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I will be at RAW tonight yaaaaaaaaay. I will be cheering Punk even if he flips off the crowd idgaf.. the Chicago crowd is not stupid no matter what WWE tries to do we will love Punk. Hopefully Cena will be booed out the building.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Welp, MNF football starts next week. If Vince doesn't want sub 2.0 ratings for the next 8 months, he's gonna have to do something big tonight. It's a hot crowd, let's hope they do something big tonight. Probably not, it's going to be a shitty Raw most likely. I'm just going to hold hope like I do every week that Ambrose is going to debut, esp since it's a smark city.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Chicago will make this a good show no matter what, but if we get more Punk/Lawler stuff and less Cena it'll be guaranteed to be good. Honestly, I'd much rather have Punk and Lawler feud than Punk and Cena at this point.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ugh, not sure what to look foward to on this ep. Here's hoping AJ helps Punk win @ NOC or Punk can out smart Cena, I guess.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

^ You said you couldn't wait for the Cena/Punk feud to start, saying it was the best and biggest feud going in the business.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cena AAing Punk to close the show would be great, then he swag surfs out the ring while Chicago boos in vain.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



The-Rock-Says said:


> ^ You said you couldn't wait for the Cena/Punk feud to start, saying it was the best and biggest feud going in the business.


Me? Or poster above me?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Raheem Sterling.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I can see Punk getting a 60/40 reaction, but Cena will still be booed, regardless.

Of course, Cena posted something on Twitter, saying the atmosphere should be "interesting," which is his little bullshit way of trying to deflect the boos before he hears them.


----------



## 96Z28 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

MNF doesn't start this week, although there is a Wednesday game. Raw will probably start getting less viewers next Monday unless they do something real good to keep our attention...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Raheem Sterling.


LOLoh 

If CM punk randomly doing the Rock bottom is any indication of anything, Im counting on Punk to retain.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOLoh
> 
> If CM punk randomly doing the Rock bottom is any indication of anything, Im counting on Punk to retain.


I see and can agree with that, but I honestly think Punk's gonna lose the title to Cena in the coming months, go total psycho mode and win the Rumble. Going kayfabe here but in his mind he HAS to beat Rock not only because he'll be main eventing, but to show Cena that he is better than him and to show Rock to gtfo his ring.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Man, I have a *bad* feeling about this show! Despite it being in Chicago, which usually makes for a pretty smark-heavy & fun crowd, I anticipate the worst. Since C.M. Punk is a heel now, I wouldn't be surprised if they try to "kill the crowd" by showing a lot of backstage vignettes/skits & keeping the in-ring stuff to crappy tags/diva matches. I mean, it's already pretty apparent that a lot of the fans here are most highly anticipating Bryan/Kane comedy skits, so what does that tell you?

Hopefully this week I'll get to see that Japanese steam-powered A-Train, son! :lol


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

ziggler cashing in tonight would be cool. im sick of del rio and sheamus anyways


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Wsupden said:


> I see and can agree with that, but I honestly think Punk's gonna lose the title to Cena in the coming months, go total psycho mode and win the Rumble. Going kayfabe here but in his mind he HAS to beat Rock not only because he'll be main eventing, but to show Cena that he is better than him and to show Rock to gtfo his ring.


Makes sense, Punk did have some kayfabe beef with Rock and Cena last year, also, Punk has a very lengthy title reign going on here, that could make history, I guess.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The problem I have with Cena not being the champ is that I find myself constantly worried he's going to win it back...
That being said, I am scared that today's episode is all about selling Punk as a heel. Chicago, if you can sell it there you can sell it anywhere. 
Beyond that, I hope Bryan and Kane keep up being all that they can be in these anger management skits, really enjoyed them last week.
Oh and all the tweets and touts from AJ today bugging out have got me anticipating that part of the show as well. I'm thoroughly enjoying her job as GM so really hope it's not cut short...
Add some Sandow, a diva's match and I'll be set...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Marty Vibe said:


> Apparently, Monday Night Football is starting this week or something?


Naw, no one cares about pre-season (which is over now anyway) and the regular season doesn't start until Wednesday.

Next Monday is a double-header though. Bengals @ Ravens & Chargers @ Raiders.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

What I have noticed about Chicago RAWs (being from the city originally) is that the crowds are much better if it's been a while since the last event. The last Raw came shortly after MITB and the crowd was so-so. Extreme Rules was only a handful of months ago, so many of the smarks that went to that event may be sitting this one out (waiting for the next PPV to hit town or for financial reasons). 

Contrast that with another hot city like Montreal that doesn't get WWE events nearly as often, and the crowd will be much more top-heavy with smarks since it may be a while before there's another RAW or PPV in the city. 

As such, I don't think this RAW will be as hot as some are hoping.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Moustache said:


> What I have noticed about Chicago RAWs (being from the city originally) is that the crowds are much better if it's been a while since the last event. The last Raw came shortly after MITB and the crowd was so-so. Extreme Rules was only a handful of months ago, so many of the smarks that went to that event may be sitting this one out (waiting for the next PPV to hit town or for financial reasons).
> 
> Contrast that with another hot city like Montreal that doesn't get WWE events nearly as often, and the crowd will be much more top-heavy with smarks since it may be a while before there's another RAW or PPV in the city.
> 
> As such, I don't think this RAW will be as hot as some are hoping.


Ya, who knows when is next time Montreal will ever even get a Raw. Maybe another 6 years or something...(which sucks considering they had a few raws in a few year timespan. Last was in 2006, but there was also one in 2005 featuring the HBK promo in Montreal)

The crowd next week will be crazy. I still can't wait for the crowd reaction for Daniel Bryan and AJ(with the french "yes" chants)


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Interesting to see what they will do with Punk in Chicago. i'm just hoping they don't let him insult the crowd or anything like that to get cheap heat and then Cena comes out and he says that the people paid money for this, his good reaction against Lesnar in Chicago blablabla and oh yeah I'm also looking forward to the anger management vignettes. I so want to see those collages haha and Harold ofcourse


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

im attending tonight, I have this feeling there will be no big angle hopefully im wrong. I met zigler, miz, Ryder last night at the bar. Dolph was the only cool guy


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Raw has to make a big splash tonight if they don't want to lose like half their viewers to football next week.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

supposedly the dark match main event is Cena vs Punk for WWE title. Lucky crowd.


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Hopefully Kane doesn't make his character look like a Big Red Joke. His anger collage better be legitimate and practical towards his character, and could even make him scarier as a monster...


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Wsupden said:


> Raw has to make a big splash tonight if they don't want to lose like half their viewers to football next week.



Exactly. Which is why they need to roll out Harold tonight.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

It will be shit as always


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Anger management > WWE title storyline

We just need Kane, Bryan and Harold in the same segment and the night is safed.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Should be an interesting Raw for sure. Excited for Anger Management and seeing how Cena will respond to Punks evil actions.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*






Orton pwned (at 3:00). :lmao


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Punk better say sorry to Jerry tonight or else...


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

2hrs plz


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Wsupden said:


> Raw has to make a big splash tonight if they don't want to lose like half their viewers to football next week.


I totally agree.

Honestly, I have been losing interest of RAW as of late. Part of me wishes that football started tonight. Tonight is WWEs chance to pull something off to keep interest from those football fans who may will switch over next Monday. Honestly, I don't think that a GM power struggle between AJ and Vickie, a heel punk attacking Lawler and the thing with Daniel Bryan/Kane is good enough to keep people watching.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I bet Lawler will be on commentary tonight, but Josh won't be on commentary for SmackDown to sell the Kane stuff.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Lawler better be out tonight. Cena acted like Punk was murdering Lawler. 

Lol was that Beatdown big enough to cause Anal Bleeding to Jerry.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I shall watch this tomorrow if I get the chance. I just don't feel any urgency surrounding WWE atm. None at all. Who knows, maybe we'll actually get a good show to go along with the crowd.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

It's my birthday.

Kane has to win a match.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I have no interest in watching. Gonna be my third week in a row catching the show on youtube.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Didn't watch live last week, glad I didn't. 

But this week they're in Chicago which makes me want to watch it. A good crowd can make even the shittest of the shit bearable. :lol


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

With Cena & Punk feuding in Chicago this Raw has tons of potential. Hope they deliver.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Jobberwacky said:


> Exactly. Which is why they need to roll out Harold tonight.


I'd love to see more of him, he's hilarious. Also not a bad wrestler.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Will ______ happen tonight on Monday Night RAW?*

Let's start a checklist.


1. Will there be _more than one_ tag team match featuring four singles competitors handpicked at random from two separate individual feuds?

2. Will there be _more than one_ video package recapping Triple H's worked retirement from last week?

3. Will AJ utter the following words?

_".... and JOHN CENA!!!"_

4. Will Sheamus deliver a brogue kick?

5. Will Dolph Ziggler's last appearance on the show involve him getting either jobbed out and/or falling victim to a face's finisher?

6. Will Brodus Clay dance with children?

7. Will the WWE plant/Brock Lesnar superfan appear on screen in any capacity?

8. Will a second tier title holder compete in a non title match?

9. Will Kofi Kingston and R-Truth compete in a non-title tag match?

10. Will AJ force a superstar on the roster to compete against his will?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So how are people coping with the 3hr torture sessions lately?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

RAW in Chicago should be awesome. Would love to see how the crowd reacts to Punk. Hopefully we continue to get this 'new' CM Punk. Daniel Bryan and Kane anger therapy should be hilarious as well. Enjoyed their segment over the past week although they both deserve something better than comedy acts. The AJ/Vickie storyline could very well spell the beginning of the end of AJ's reign as GM as well as her character. AJ was a lot more entertaining before she became the GM without doubt and now they seem to be low on her, thus putting her in a 'power struggle' storyline with Vickie. I say give AJ time, she needs time to gel. Not surprising though, it's the epitome of WWE. Ruining female talents after handing them 'break through' storylines. Same happened with Eve. At some point she was close to being protagonist on RAW but she's now watered down to getting eliminated by the likes of Kaitlyn or however the name is spelt. Shame.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The crowd cheering Punk no matter what he does and Ziggler cashing in would make my night


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

*Not interested at all for Raw or SD nowdays, so i guess i may miss this one too.

Besides, Orton is doing nothing since his return and will go to film a movie soon so yea.*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I've read everywhere that we are to expect a big angle from Punk tonight. 

New WWE Tittle perhaps?


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Not saying this is going to happen for sure but.. Dean Ambrose has apparently been seen in Chicago at the Rosemont's airport Illinois according to a few tweets,even a pic of a fan and Ambrose was taken yesterday. If tonight is the night the Chicago crowd will put him over like no other crowd can. Would be perfect.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Want to keep my expectations low but Raw was pretty good last week and they're in Chicago tonight.

But what I'm looking forward to the most is anger collages!


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Taken yesterday in Rosemont Chicago


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



NoyK said:


> I've read everywhere that we are to expect a big angle from Punk tonight.
> 
> New WWE Tittle perhaps?


Can you link this? I've seen nothing to imply that.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



PlayaTaylor said:


> Taken yesterday in Rosemont Chicago


I actually fucking smiled so wide holy shit I am marking and it's just a picture. I am a fucking mark. Please WWE, please.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Put on a decent show for once or get booed out of the building.


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Wsupden said:


> I actually fucking smiled so wide holy shit I am marking and it's just a picture. I am a fucking mark. Please WWE, please.


I don't really watch indy wrestling, but that guy can actually can do good promos as I've seen in videos. If WWE actually fucking puts him in on Live Raw for once, he could do pretty good!


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Please stop with Ambrose. The wait for him to debut is torturous. :lol

Got my hopes up now.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Calling it now: Punk to do the "I'm the devil! I fooled you all" speech tonight


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



LKRocks said:


> Calling it now: Punk to do the "I'm the devil! I fooled you all" speech tonight


He's turning heel after turning heel?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Heyman is in the building


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

To gain heat in his hometown, Punk will wear a Green Bay Packers jersey to the ring, and shit on the Chicago Bears jersey.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ambrose will probably just be in a match off TV, if they even decide to use him. This certainly would be a good opportunity (right before MNF starts) for Ambrose to make his debut while they are in Chicago though. RAW is getting closer and i'm still not hyped for it.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> He's turning heel after turning heel?


"Yo dawg I herd u like heel turns, so I put a heel turn on your heel turn so you can get booed while you get booed."


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Will ______ happen tonight on Monday Night RAW?*



JobbyJobberson said:


> Let's start a checklist.
> 
> 
> 1. Will there be _more than one_ tag team match featuring four singles competitors handpicked at random from two separate individual feuds?
> ...


:yes


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Wsupden said:


> Can you link this? I've seen nothing to imply that.



http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0903/555882/cm-punk/

That's the first one I google'd, but I've seen the same written in LOP, Wrestlezone, and alot of other wrestling sites. There's even youtubers vlogging about it.




On another note;




Spoiler: Possible Name For Tonight



Paul Heyman will likely appear on tonight's live Raw broadcast emanating from Chicago, Illinois as he was spotted by numerous fans in the area. He has not appeared on WWE programming since the Raw after SummerSlam.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Arcade said:


> To gain heat in his hometown, Punk will wear a Green Bay Packers jersey to the ring, and shit on the Chicago Bears jersey.


Lol or bad mouth the chicago bulls or DRose.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...go_Possible_Show_Opener_Anger_Management.html



> - Paul Heyman will likely appear on tonight's live Raw broadcast emanating from Chicago, Illinois as he was spotted by numerous fans in the area. He has not appeared on WWE programming since the Raw after SummerSlam.
> 
> - WWE Champion CM Punk was at one point today scheduled to open Raw.
> 
> - Kane and Daniel Bryan are set to reveal their "anger collages" in their next anger management class on Raw tonight. The program will reportedly feature three segments.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...go_Possible_Show_Opener_Anger_Management.html


Yes (Y)


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Happy Raw is in a city with a great crowd tonight. Hopefully it's a good show and they capitalize on Punk/Cena.

That Ambrose picture got me excited. Please debut!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ambrose is having the pre-show dark match, I'm sure of it. Don't even bother getting excited. 

If Paul E is really gonna be on the show, hell yes. Don't know what he'd do since Bork is gone for a while, but I don't care. Give him a mic and let him go.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



CHIcagoMade95 said:


> Lol or bad mouth the chicago bulls or DRose.


he deserves to get booed & scolded if he does that (big Bulls fan my self)


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Saying how good/bad the show is before it comes on. I wish I was a psychic like everyone else here.

Seriously though, I do want to see this Lawler/Punk feud come to a close this week or next week. The WWE needs to focus on Punk/Cena.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Why would the WWE be so retarded in having him in a dark match where one of the best crowds in the US are. It would be the perfect place to get him as over as possible.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The one time I will not be able to go and something big is going to happen, sigh.


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Entertaining idea for Kane/Bryan's anger management Week 2*

So Brodus Clay is rumored to be off TV for two weeks due to Cameron's suspension. But I'd hate to see the guy lose pay for someone else's mistake.

So how about this instead:
Brodus: "Funkadactyls are on vacation, I need some dancers tonight!"
AJ: "Hmm . . I think I know two people who definitely need to lighten up . ."

That's right: *Tonight's Funkadactyls are played by Daniel Bryan and Kane!* C'mon, both Bryan and Kane are in comedy mode right now so I could totally see them dancing to the ring and taking turns doing Brodus' intro spiel, and AJ's crazy enough to do it. And Bryan and Kane doing the back-to-back rising booty thing on the ring apron would make the Twitterverse explode and be a great highlight for Raw 2000.

Ok, maybe I'm high on too many coconuts, but this seems like a good idea at the moment.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

It just wouldent make sense.


----------



## The.Rockbottom (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Entertaining idea for Kane/Bryan's anger management Week 2*

That might be the most awful idea I have ever heard in my life.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Entertaining idea for Kane/Bryan's anger management Week 2*

If Brodus is actually gonna be on TV, then fuck that. Keep Brodus off of my screen.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Entertaining idea for Kane/Bryan's anger management Week 2*

Uhhhhh No.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Last weeks RAW was so anticlimatic that im gonna miss it tonight, maybe ill watch it tomorrow via tube


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



PlayaTaylor said:


> It just wouldent make sense.


how would you debut him? They probably don't have anything written for him yet. Like other said probably a pre dark match.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



JY57 said:


> he deserves to get booed & scolded if he does that (big Bulls fan my self)


Insulting Rose or Urlacher/the Bears at this point in time might be the only way to get sure heat in Chicago. I think he ought to just play it like Bret in Canada in 97 and embrace the hometown crowd and face reaction for the night.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



JY57 said:


> he deserves to get booed & scolded if he does that (big Bulls fan my self)


"I *RESPECT* LeBron James"


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*the crowd tonight will take no shit from WWE.*

I mean if WWE can get TWO! boring chants from that dead crowd from last week I wonder what Chicago will do if you piss them off. I dare WWE to book a santino comedy match I know they wont because they are scared the crowd will rip it apart.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

A live promo backstage,Mick Foley like, what he is known for would be my choice but i no fuck all lol. What would a perfect debut be for Dean Ambrose?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Moustache said:


> Insulting Rose or Urlacher/the Bears at this point in time might be the only way to get sure heat in Chicago. I think he ought to just play it like Bret in Canada in 97 and embrace the hometown crowd and face reaction for the night.


We're saying all this, but Punk hasn't REALLY gotten any heat since Raw 1000. The most he probably got was the week right after when he got a pretty split reaction. Other than that, if this is a heel turn, it's not working. He still gets mostly cheered. 



Ether said:


> "I *RESPECT* LeBron James"


A year ago this may have worked. LBJ hate has cooled off now (thank God).


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: the crowd tonight will take no shit from WWE.*

I love it when WWE performs in smarky cities. They let the company know what's up, plus you're guaranteed to see at least a couple funny fan reactions.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Entertaining idea for Kane/Bryan's anger management Week 2*



coconutcrusher said:


> So Brodus Clay is rumored to be off TV for two weeks due to Cameron's suspension. But I'd hate to see the guy lose pay for someone else's mistake.
> 
> So how about this instead:
> Brodus: "Funkadactyls are on vacation, I need some dancers tonight!"
> ...


What the fuck?You want to see this?


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: the crowd tonight will take no shit from WWE.*



LookAtMe said:


> I love it when WWE performs in smarky cities. They let the company know what's up, plus you're guaranteed to see at least a couple funny fan reactions.


Also WWE put on better shows for these fans because they get worried about bad reactions. Why doesn't other crowds boo the shit of bad things and scare WWE? Then when WWE come back they will have to put a good show on.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: the crowd tonight will take no shit from WWE.*

Anybody else dreading Punk cutting a promo on Chicago to try to get them to boo him. WWE does it a lot. They know a heel is in his hometown and they have him cut a promo running down people so they'll cheer the face and boo the heel. It just comes off so forced and usually only works for 30 seconds if it works at all.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Ether said:


> "I *RESPECT* LeBron James"


Dwight Howard is more hated now than Lebron (except here in SO CAL)


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: the crowd tonight will take no shit from WWE.*

can't avoid the smark cities forever. i bet vinny mac is dreading what the crowd has in store for his jorts wearing marine thug super hero


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*










Make a guess...


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: the crowd tonight will take no shit from WWE.*

They're going to cheer their asses off if Punk murders Lawler again.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Entertaining idea for Kane/Bryan's anger management Week 2*

It would ruin them but it would be the funniest thing in WWE history.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Entertaining idea for Kane/Bryan's anger management Week 2*

The thread creator is retarded and gay.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Looks like Ryback with hair.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



JY57 said:


> Dwight Howard is more hated now than Lebron (except here in SO CAL)


Fair point, but if the Heat don't win the title again you can bet it'll be back to LeBron being the most hated athlete.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Arm-Bar1004 said:


> The one time I will not be able to go and something big is going to happen, sigh.


Now now, nothing is set in stone and this is the WWE we're talking about.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Punk should do the following to further his character:

1.) Introduce Heyman as his ally

2.) Introduce Dean Ambrose as his dirty work crony.

3.) Throw the WWE Title in the trash and burn it, introduce a new one while running down the crowd for supporting Cena's title.

One of these three things would be awesome in my book.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

It's Ryback.

Tweet from Ziggler :



> IM the hardest working man in @WWE i DESERVE to be WORLD CHAMP & rematch w/ @RandyOrton im just too damn good #Boreton #ShowOff


#Boreton FTW :lmao


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Pasab said:


> It's Ryback.
> 
> Tweet from Ziggler :
> 
> ...



Did dolph Ziggler forget what happened to him last time he asked for a rematch?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: the crowd tonight will take no shit from WWE.*

Crowd tonight...try crowd NEXT week. WWE in Montreal. A city known in WWE obviously for the screwjob, and it's been 6 years since WWE had an event there, so if WWE has a bad show next week, fans will let them hear it. Look at UFC in Calgary, fans booed the entire event cause 99% of people on the card, were injury replacements.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Danjo1986 said:


> Punk should do the following to further his character:
> 
> 1.) Introduce Heyman as his ally
> 
> ...



What about all three?

.... :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: the crowd tonight will take no shit from WWE.*



dxbender said:


> Crowd tonight...try crowd NEXT week. WWE in Montreal. A city known in WWE obviously for the screwjob, and it's been 6 years since WWE had an event there, so if WWE has a bad show next week, fans will let them hear it. Look at UFC in Calgary, fans booed the entire event cause 99% of people on the card, were injury replacements.


It's been SIX YEARS since they've been in Montreal? Christ, they're gonna be _riotous_. I didn't realize it's been that long.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: the crowd tonight will take no shit from WWE.*

Colt Cabaana *Clap Clap Clap* Colt Cabana *Clap Clap Clap*

Remember when they were in San Diego at the beginning of this year?

We all hate you chants to Cena.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: the crowd tonight will take no shit from WWE.*

WWE is totally fucked for the story they want going into NOC. They want it as Punk as this jealous champion who is getting increasingly bitter and bitter and Cena as the conquering hero going into his hometown.

In reality over the next 2 weeks tonight in Chicago and next week in Montreal they're going to get Cena booed unmercifully, probably some you can't wrestle chants, and Punk ovations through the roof.

Guaranteed though if Lawler is back on commentary this week or next he'll sell it as a "mixed reaction" for Punk.

Oh and Montreal is going to be epic next week.


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: the crowd tonight will take no shit from WWE.*

Chicago tonight baby!

I dont know what they gonna do but one thing is sure,

F you Cena sing along.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I want to see Ziggler cashing in his MITB case, go to slam sheamus, miss, hit vickie, then get another fake/fail cash in. then the same thing next week, but he hits michael cole. then again the following week and hits lilian Garcia.

I mean, if they're going to be punking us every time he tries to cash in, might as well make it an amusing storyline.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: the crowd tonight will take no shit from WWE.*

What the fuck? WWE in Chicago and Montreal the next two weeks. No way they're booking shitty shows. Though, Chicago did go soft at ER when they cheered for Cena.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Entertaining idea for Kane/Bryan's anger management Week 2*

C'mon breh. You can't be serious, can you?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: the crowd tonight will take no shit from WWE.*



#Mark said:


> What the fuck? WWE in Chicago and Montreal the next two weeks. No way they're booking shitty shows. Though, Chicago did go soft at ER when they cheered for Cena.


I was about to post this, Chicago at Extreme Rules were just another average crowd, hardly any smarkiness. I hope tonight is different though. I do love Chicago.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Skyfall said:


> I want to see Ziggler cashing in his MITB case, go to slam sheamus, miss, hit vickie, then get another fake/fail cash in. then the same thing next week, but he hits michael cole. then again the following week and hits lilian Garcia.
> 
> I mean, if they're going to be punking us every time he tries to cash in, might as well make it an amusing storyline.


:lmao

I would mark if all of a sudden there was collateral damage every week in Dolph's premature cash-ins. Complete with comical neckbraces and crutches.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Entertaining idea for Kane/Bryan's anger management Week 2*

It would be awful but it would be funny to hear Kane and Bryan arguing whilst doing the intro. Kane could chokeslam some kids at the end too.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: the crowd tonight will take no shit from WWE.*



dxbender said:


> Crowd tonight...try crowd NEXT week. WWE in Montreal. A city known in WWE obviously for the screwjob, and it's been *6 years since WWE had an event there*, so if WWE has a bad show next week, fans will let them hear it. Look at UFC in Calgary, fans booed the entire event cause 99% of people on the card, were injury replacements.


3 years. Breaking Point 2009 was in Montreal.


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: the crowd tonight will take no shit from WWE.*



2 Ton 21 said:


> Anybody else dreading Punk cutting a promo on Chicago to try to get them to boo him. WWE does it a lot. They know a heel is in his hometown and they have him cut a promo running down people so they'll cheer the face and boo the heel. It just comes off so forced and usually only works for 30 seconds if it works at all.


Nah. Doubt they're even going to bother with a heel promo. Punk will play the returning hero card and just attack Cena and Lawler more.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

There in the Danger zone!

"Thanks for Blading" chants.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Pasab said:


> Make a guess...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Chicago is always a great crowd, they won't take any fuckery, here's hoping for a good Raw!


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: the crowd tonight will take no shit from WWE.*



James1o1o said:


> I was about to post this, Chicago at Extreme Rules were just another average crowd, hardly any smarkiness. I hope tonight is different though. I do love Chicago.


Good. Smarks are fucking dickholes that ruin crowds.

Lets hope they all die of some incurable disease sooner rather than later.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

That news about Heyman being there and that picture of Ambrose in Rosemont is just getting my hopes up. 

I'm curious to see if they start with vignettes for Ambrose or if they just send him to attack someone and have him cut a promo. 

If Heyman's there, they'll likely have him address Trips, or if we're lucky, put him with Punk. Since Punk's heel now, he could be what Flair was to Trips during Evolution.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Pasab said:


> Make a guess...


Feed him more ... Rogaine?


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Here at raw tonight...shit is going down #punkstown


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

In for a hopefully hot crowd.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Punk's #1 Fan said:


> Here at raw tonight...shit is going down #punkstown


Have fun, boo Cena out the building!


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

My friend got his Cena sign taken away bahahaha!!!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Yeah, they got some making up to do after ER.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



FoxyRoxy said:


> My friend got his Cena sign taken away bahahaha!!!


What did it say?


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Perfect start for Dean Ambrose's TV career is shooting a live promo, doing what he does better than anyone.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



FoxyRoxy said:


> My friend got his Cena sign taken away bahahaha!!!


Couldn't have been a pro-Cena sign. Could it?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

IF Heyman shows up, probably he going to call out HHH or make fun of him in some way. Don't know if he would get involved with Punk.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

WWE is gonna make Punk insult the crowd so he doesn't get 90% of the cheer tonight.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Extreme Rules crowd wasn't bad. They were pretty hot all night. It wasn't Money In The Bank '11 level, but they were still a good crowd.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



FoxyRoxy said:


> My friend got his Cena sign taken away bahahaha!!!


BA STAR


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Tedious said:


> What did it say?


It wasn't even bad.. it was Cena fears wrestling skills. Some bald man came over and just snatched it.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Eerily excited for this one, probably because I'm fucking bored but who knows, maybe WWE will do something entertaining tonight.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Took a break from watching Breaking Bad to watch raw


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



FoxyRoxy said:


> It wasn't even bad.. it was Cena fears wrestling skills. Some bald man came over and just snatched it.


WWE is seriously out of control with this. That's not even a bad sign. If it was something like "Cena eats penis", that'd be different.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



FoxyRoxy said:


> It wasn't even bad.. it was Cena fears wrestling skills. Some bald man came over and just snatched it.


Is this the guy?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



FoxyRoxy said:


> It wasn't even bad.. it was Cena fears wrestling skills. Some bald man came over and just snatched it.


Well good thing your "friend" doesn't know anything about wrestling then!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I thought about whether or not I wanted to bother watching Raw tonight and decided to give the show a chance with a more positive attitude than I've come in with lately. To be honest, the three hour format is at least an hour too long for me, but I'm making the effort to watch the whole thing from the beginning this week and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

HERE WE GO


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Here we goooooooo.
Fuck, I'm hyped for this RAW. :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

GO WE HERE


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Walk-In said:


> Well good thing your "friend" doesn't know anything about wrestling then!


Cuz people can't joke around hurr durr.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Well here we go


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Expectations are low with the exception of the anger management stuff.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

HERE WE GO!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Welcome to Monday Night Raw!!!!!!!! :vince :vince2


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I really dislike the "Then, now, forever" intro  Is it just me or does it feel cheesy?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Waaa! Waaa! Recap, waaa! 

Sorry, I wanted to be first to complain during the show.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I'm ready! Let's go!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I just forgot that Lawler probably wont be on commentary.. WOO!


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

COME ON CHICAGO!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So Lawler isn't going to be on the show tonight, right? Or is that just wishful thinking.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This video package should revolve around "I'll think about it."


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Holy shit that music was creepy as shit. When Punk started talking


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I hyped myself for this Raw and I'm going to be disappointed.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Should be a good show. The fact that it's in Chicago will probably make it even better.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Hey Punk, you're damn right i'll think about it.


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Give us a good episode Chicago! CM PUNK CM PUNK!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I really wish we could get rid of Lawler somehow...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



TripleG said:


> So Lawler isn't going to be on the show tonight, right? Or is that just wishful thinking.


He shouldn't be. Have Josh Mathews on and it would be a way to further that story and this Lawler story. But hey, it probably won't happen.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So tonight's RAW is at Chicago? Let's see how it goes.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

punk is such a whiny bitch heel


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I just cracked up at hearing him saying "HELL NO!" again and getting no reaction :lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I guarantee a "best in the world" chant tonight.


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Hi people,

I'm new around here so I wanted to wish you a good raw tonight. Hope the Chicago crowd is ready!

Punk chants during Cole comment on Lawler's assault by Punk.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Gotta love Punk!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

No Jerry Lawler. YES


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Lawler isn't there, now you all can stop worrying.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lol at how they open the show with just Cole and a empty Lawler chair.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

YAY! NO LAWLER!!! YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

rodney dangerfield storyline


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Hooray, no Lawler!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

a recap to start the show lol


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cena will suck up to the crowd or Punk will insult the crowd. Guaranteed.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"CM Punk" chants already


Edit: Holy shit that's some old-school backstage brawl, love it :mark:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cant wait to see some anger collages.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Lol, the King in a center piece of raw.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

What The


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I forgot that it was Monday which means I forgot that my favorite sitcom is on tonight. If this doesn't lead into a Punk vs Aretha Franklin Respect match then I'll be miffed. 

Feuding with Lawler....


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

YES PUNK!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

CM Punk chants already lol.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cool open.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

What the fuck :lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LMAO


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Why couldn't they have this on TV


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Aw hell no fpalm

Last thing I want to see is a Punk/Lawler rematch. :no:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Lawler deserved it.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Dat boot to the face was hilarious.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

:lmao at how Lawler charged at Punk and got kicked down. So Lawler got his ass beat again.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Now THIS is the CM Punk I want to see!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

And stay out OLD MAN!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

CM Punk just brogue kicked Lawler :lmao


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Lawler " GRR IM ANGRY, ME COMING FOR YOU PUNK "

* Punk raises up boot and knocks Lawler down * 

Lmao!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lol "gimme that stupid shirt"


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Bearodactyl said:


> I really wish we could get rid of Lawler somehow...


Wish granted.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lol wtf. 

I thought Punk was supposed to be feuding with Cena.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

:lol Jerry Lawler's fat ass...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

CM Punk chants already.

NO LAWLER ON COMMENARY. YES! YES! YES! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Mainboy said:


> No Jerry Lawler. YES


Best raw ever just because lawler isn't there lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Who is the broad in the zebra dress? 


BTW, I love that they are handling the beat down like this. It happened before the show began, so it feels less forced & scripted.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

And like I said last week, don't be shocked if they "ban" Punk from the ring tonight just so they can save face and not have the crowd on his side.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"Ladies and Gentlemen that footage of CM Punk...(heel tone)"

"CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!" 

:lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lol i laughed at that boot too,


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I'm liking this Lawler/Punk fued. #Cenawho?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I hope that doesn't mean he is "suspended" just to avoid the fans cheering for Punk... can the WWE just let the fans like who they want?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

No Lawler tonight?

:yes


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Am I the only one who loves this RAW intro?

Sheamus! Good start.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

..................


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Why the fuck is Sheamus the last person we see on the Raw intro?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

:lmao Cole's theme
and King had to take another beating prior to raw to unable to commentate fpalm well atleast he's not :yes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

No Lawler automatically makes this the best episode of Raw for 2012.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Seriously, this piece of shit Sheamus opening the show? WTF? Why do they do this? Why?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Selfdefense from Punk. What you mean, "ambush" Cole? Lawler attacked first....


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Chicargo haha


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"Put some pants on!" sign. lol


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



NoyK said:


> Am I the only one who loves this RAW intro?


I think it's great.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

No Lawler! C'MON!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus? Ugh.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Dat pop


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Here's Punk!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Chicago Street Fight incoming?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

DAT POP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Did Sheamus say Chi-Car-Go? 

HERE COMES PUNK! THE HERO OF THE SHOW!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Thank you for saving us from a shitty Sheamus promo, Punk.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

World Champ interrupted by the WWE champ.

TAG MATCH PLAYA.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I was hoping Punk would interrupt this jerk.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

:mark


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

They're not really going to have Cole doing the whole show alone are they?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Dat pop, Jesus Christ


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

DAT POP


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

wrestlers should wear normal clothing more often.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

OMG PUNK! Lol.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

knew the crowd would cheer him


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Pretty decent response. They might like him here...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Holy fuck, what a pop.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

http://it.twitter.com/DavidOtunga/status/242774349927546880


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Thank fuck this bum was interrupted.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Hope Punk gets put on commentary.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

DAT POP. :lmao Cole IMMEDIATELY plays it off and says "hometown crowd."


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Can't say the crowd sucks.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

That pop for CM Punk. WOW!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

If Cole says partisan one more fucking time tonight its MITB all over again.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Great crowd obviously.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

PUNK!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

HERE COMES THE HOMETOWN HERO!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Ryan said:


> Why the fuck is Sheamus the last person we see on the Raw intro?


Having a hard time scrolling past your sig


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Huge pop for punk. He still the face around no matter what!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

is Cena the only one to be booed by hometowns nowadays?


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cole is no Styles. They need to give him someone to commentate with. And what a sick pop for Punk. They should just keep him face in Chicago and NY/NJ. Don't bother trying to bait heel responses.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lol crowd cheered Punk saying him beating up Lawler.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Punk telling it like it is.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

HUGE POP FOR PUNK!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

THE WIRE REFERENCE BY PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!

MARKKKKKK


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

OMAR REFERENCE


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



leon79 said:


> Having a hard time scrolling past your sig


Dat Melanie Iglesias.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

DEM BOOS


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cena getting booed lol


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Wire reference <3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cena putting himself into a match with Michael Cole, stripping his clothes, lubing him with BBQ sauce, and generally humiliating him = BABYFACE. 

Punk humiliating Jerry Lawler in a Cage match = MEGA HEEL!!!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Marked for the Wire reference.


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Huge boooooooos for Cena lol


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Using DBryan's chants now.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

That my friends is a pop. Thank you Chicago


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Punk has the crowd in the palm of his hands


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Punk quoting The Wire???

He's the man.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

At night of Champions it is supposed to be Punk vs Cena, so how come we are seeing so much Punk and Lawler??


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

CM turned on the gay people!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Gotta love the Chicago crowd!


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"When you come at the king, you best not miss."
Lol nice Omar Little reference.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus, fuck off, Punk was talking.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Fella


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus interrupts and gets booed.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus -- shut up.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus can fuck off


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus stuttering lol.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Wait what was the Wire reference? My stream hiccuped and I missed some of the promo.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Is anyone else having trouble with the forums crashing??


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus getting buried :lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Thats right Sheamus blush.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus getting dat heat.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

You don't have that kinda time, Fella? What, got cars to steal?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus seems nervous to get heat.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Joseph92 said:


> At night of Champions it is supposed to be Punk vs Cena, so how come we are seeing so much Punk and Lawler??


So he can come in and play Captain Save a Hoe for Lawler.

Sheamus is out here struggling.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus needs to STFU.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

No one gives a shit about you, Sheamus. Every day you devalue the WHC.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

God Sheamus sucks


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Has Sheamus forgotten his lines...?


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus sucks on the mic....


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

T-t-t-TODAY, fella!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I wouldn't.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Boos for Super Sheamus, lol :lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus' personality is as vanilla as his skin.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus getting owned loving it


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"SHUT MY MOUSE!? YOU WANT ME TO SHUT MY MOUSE!?"


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Is Sheamus nervous or does he just plain suck?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Man are they doing their best to try and one up punk... yeesh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Oh fuckin christ.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Huge pop for AJ!!!


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus wants to look a Punk's "Arse"...


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Holy hell Sheamus is brutal on the mic.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Tag team match tonight, PLAYAS!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus seems real nervous in front of Punk and the Chicago Crowd.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Punk Vs. Sheamus match. 

Wrestling TV formula booking in effect.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

It's true, though. The World Heavyweight Championship plays second fiddle to the WWE Championship.

LOL @ Sheamus' "arse" comment


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I marked for the World title burial.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Arse destroys the pg era


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Fuck AJ. If Bubba Ray was here, he would know what to do with this woman.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus is sooooo bad on the mic!!! turn it up lalala i'm a cunt lalalala.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus getting fully booed lol.

fucking sheamus and AJ ruining this.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

That "Talking out of your arse" response got me, gotta admit :lmao



AJ!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

...And the segment is ruined.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cena-Del Rio. How fucking exciting


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus is just AWFUL.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Fuck!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

just turned it on...whatd i miss?

also, this main event should be title vs title


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Punk is back in rare form guys. Get used to it.

Thank the biased crowd also. lol.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ohh this should be an interesting match.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I'm starting to think WWE is intentionally trying to fuck Sheamus over. They just keep giving the guy terrible shit to work with. Why would anyone think Sheamus is gonna take the crowd support away from Punk IN Chicago?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Somebody please hit AJ with a flapjack.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"We're going to piss away a WWE Title vs WHC Championship match on a free Raw!"


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



KO Bossy said:


> Wait what was the Wire reference? My stream hiccuped and I missed some of the promo.


Come at tke King,you best not miss.

Also FUCK AJ's retarded fucking music.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus was about to piss himself with how nervous he seemed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*










I can't.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Punk Shaemus? MATCH QUALITY.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus is the worst mic worker in the WWE.

Sheamus better not fucking go over Punk here tonight.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"DA PLANE DA PLANE!" - AJ


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

ATTENTION-somebody let me know what the Wire reference was, I missed it (Stream was interrupted)


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So wait...

did she just skip all the way around the ring just to go back up the ramp? lol.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Wow that World Championship burial was awesome, Punk has a VERY good point! Why is she fucking SKIPPING!?!?!?!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Orton vs Ziggler...should be a good match.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I hope Punk goes over Sheamus clean. He already stated the obvious, that the WWE champ is number one and the world champ is number two.


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Did she really need to jump arround the ring just to return backstage already?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Again with the retarded skipping.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Orton vs. Ziggler 8, next.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Trifektah said:


> "We're going to piss away a WWE Title vs WHC Championship match on a free Raw!"


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

ORTON!! YESSS! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

AJ - the reason I don't watch wwe anymore


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ziggler vs Orton again? Not mad but why


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

That ***** Sheamus is horrible on the mike.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Someone take the mic from Sheamus.

Big shock that a champ vs. champ match would happen.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This is the CM Punk I like. He owned that segment.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Randy Ortons current character.

He wrestles.

The end.


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

interesting raw so far


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus seemed nervous af lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Somebody please hit AJ with a flapjack.


Flapjack! FLAPJACK!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I hope Sheamus pulls Punk's leg off the rope and wins.

All I care about tonight, is Anger Management.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Trifektah said:


> "We're going to piss away a WWE Title vs WHC Championship match on a free Raw!"


They've done it many times over the last 6 years or so. It doesn't mean anything at all.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Lol, Cena against the one guy Chicago probably won't cheer over him.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> I can't.


fucking LOL!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus seemed so uncomfortable in that segment.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



bboy said:


> AJ - the reason I don't watch wwe anymore


Are you not watching right now?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



bboy said:


> AJ - the reason I don't watch wwe anymore


Then how do you know AJ was on TV right now, if you don't watch it?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Orton to lose, obviouly. :troll


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



bboy said:


> AJ - the reason I don't watch wwe anymore


and yet here you are?


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



TripleG said:


> So wait...
> 
> did she just skip all the way around the ring just to go back up the ramp? lol.


Yeah pretty dumb huh brah?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Punk MUST go over Sheamus clean tonight.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Awesome, Awesome, AWESOME CROWD!!!!! Sheamus got his ass handed to him.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Y2J Problem said:


> Come at tke King,you best not miss.
> 
> Also FUCK AJ's retarded fucking music.


CM Punk channeling Omar. Thanks a lot man.

Sheamus wasn't that great but AJ...the segment went from ace to ass as soon as her music hit. Why did you need her coming out, stealing Punk's thunder and just generally poking her presence into an area it wasn't required. The fans want Punk and they want Punk to drop truth bombs. So instead, AJ comes out. Sigh


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So Sheamus's reaction tells me they were expecting him to get cheered over Punk LOL.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*






Thank you punk


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Almost felt sorry for Sheamus..he was kind of shook by the crowd reaction and even tried to resort to bringing up the Rock's name to get SOME kind of cheers but the crowd went dead instead. LOL.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Shaddw said:


> Sheamus seemed so uncomfortable in that segment.


No idea why they thought it would be a good idea to put Sheamus against Punk in his home town, that pretty much reinforces the perception of him as 'Cena-lite'.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

*Why was the champ Vs. Champ match so predictable. When they started arguing, it became obvious that this would happen. Although, it's gonna be a good one! I can't wait *


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Putting over Dat Alberto by putting him against Cena in Chicago? GENIUS!!!


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Can you hear the Sheamus boos loud and clear? LMFAO
The crowd does not love Super Sheamus.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

'You come at the king, you best not miss' The Wire reference! Loved it.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus was so nervous in the segment


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Punk is in rare form tonight, he BURIED Sheamus.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Let's do Orton/Ziggler again because nobody watches Smackdown.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Excuse Me from Vickie might as well be "Fuck TripleG in the ears with a screwdriver"


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Am I the only one expecting Lawler to interfere in the Punk vs Sheamus match?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

EXCUSE ME!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

What was that you said? A champion v. champion match! Oh wow!

"We're gonna have the NFC champions face off against the AFC champions... and the winner.... will go head to head... next week... um, that's all."


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

:lmao at Sheamus during that segment. That was brutal... he wasn't just vanilla like he normally is... he was actually awful not just entertainment wise but also technical wise.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ziggler with the pop!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Fenice said:


> I hope Punk goes over Sheamus clean. He already stated the obvious, that the WWE champ is number one and the world champ is number two.


As great as that would be, we know WWE won't have their boy Sheamus be pinned clean. This match will end in disqualification.

Also, this crowd is perfect. WWE should just stay here full time.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Dat ass wiggle


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Look at Vickie blush at Ziggler's weiner.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

i honestly wouldn't be surprised if Vickie got assassinated tonight


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Awww Dowlf gonna job again tonight =(


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ziggler needs to stop doing that ass shaking thing... This is wrestling, cmon.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Orton vs Ziggler again?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ziggler pop!


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

*This is gonna be a great re-match *


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Good pop for Ziggler.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I'd appreciate Ziggler's ass wiggle if it weren't for his trollface jaw and damaged hair.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So does Ziggler ever win anymore? Jeez.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ziggler wins on the A show hopefully whilist Orton got the win on the B show.


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Let's do Orton/Ziggler again because nobody watches Smackdown.


Well they did show highlights of it haha. But yeah this is pretty ridiculous reminds me of the string of Ziggler/Sheamus matches where ziggler lost all of them


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ziggler and Orton this should be good


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Randy "the Curtain Jerker" Orton?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

RKO! Pretty good reaction.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ziggler vs Orton should be a nice little rematch.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> I'd appreciate Ziggler's ass wiggle if it weren't for his trollface jaw and damaged hair.


I agree. He's ugly as hell and that hair is nasty. Shave it off!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



AmWolves10 said:


> Ziggler needs to stop doing that ass shaking thing... This is wrestling, cmon.


Hey, you guys get your eye candy. Let me have this.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I hope Ziggler goes over Orton clean. It would help improve his credibility a lot.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Eye Fuck Orton.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Orton can't even do his own pose right anymore. Psycho.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



KO Bossy said:


> CM Punk channeling Omar. Thanks a lot man.
> 
> Sheamus wasn't that great but AJ...the segment went from ace to ass as soon as her music hit. Why did you need her coming out, stealing Punk's thunder and just generally poking her presence into an area it wasn't required. The fans want Punk and they want Punk to drop truth bombs. So instead, AJ comes out. Sigh


Sure, AJ's one minute of screen time ruined that entire segment. Ugh you people..... And that was the whole point. This entire build is about CM Punk being disrespected. So it was appropriate for him to be disrespected again.

Looking forward to the Sheamus/Punk match. I'm sure it won't end clean though.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The schizophrenic "viper" gimmick is beyond tiring. But I'm just repeating what everyone else is saying.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Orton you'd better put Dolph over clean...


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Bearodactyl said:


> Putting over Dat Alberto by putting him against Cena in Chicago? GENIUS!!!


*That was a genius move! I can't freaking wait *


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

should be a great match if given time. Will end with ZIggler hitting the RKO but will be great nonetheless


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

my top guys right now are Punk and Ziggler, yeah Ziggler I said that


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I just noticed. Lawler isn't there to drag Cole down? Holy shit.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Oh yeah..AJ came out to a BIG Pop. Don't forget that one, haters.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I hope Sheamus goes over clean in 17 seconds:vince2:troll


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Orton's turnbuckle pose makes no sense when taking his "character" into account. He's supposed to be this badass, edgy, no nonsense ass kicker...

... BUT HE'S ALSO FABULOUS!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

\_o__/

Dat Randy Orton taunt.


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ziggler could even sell a world series to the Cubs!


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

*I must say as Cole said, Ziggler vs. Orton IS a great way to kick off RAW!*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Dolph has started do the Flair strut lately is this a sign of Flair managing him soon?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ziggler's gonna cash in tonight.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"Randy" Chants


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Shades of Tully Blanchard there. 

Why would they do Orton/Ziggler so early on a show that's bound to have a bunch of filler?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Got to say Orton has looked a little more psycho than usual lately he looks like the weird guy in the gym that sits there staring at you as you undress.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



David Banner said:


> Dolph has started do the Flair strut lately is this a sign of Flair managing him soon?


He's been doing the Flair strut for ages.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I'm enjoying Cole's solo commentary.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Wsupden said:


> Ziggler's gonna cash in tonight.


Why u think that? I just started watching did somethin happen?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



David Banner said:


> Dolph has started do the Flair strut lately is this a sign of Flair managing him soon?


I think it's more a homage, possibly to HBK as well after he did the super kick.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Orton and Ziggler have really awkward matches. Just don't mesh well.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The pacing of this match just seems weird.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I'm impressed with this crowd so far.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ah good, a commercial.


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Is it just me or does Orton seem slow/sluggish/off/(insert word here) tonight?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Dolph winning, I believe I can fly...


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*










Much more entertaining than a Blandy match


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Wonder what Orton is going to do at NOC. They can't have him miss 2 ppvs right?


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Borias said:


> Ah good, a commercial.


Get used to it


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

How cool would a Champ vs Champ mat at WM be if the champs were Bryan and Kane and they could milk this angle correctly until Wrestlemania? I would be ok with that after last week. Dying to see them again tonight. Harold needs to get chokeslammed down the line.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



TJTheGr81 said:


> He's been doing the Flair strut for ages.


As far as i can remember he hasn't done it for a long while, i just noticed him doing recently.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



AthenaMark said:


> Much more entertaining than a Blandy match


Randy's matches are the most entertaining thing about him. He may be dull on the mic but he can go in the ring.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Can not fucking wait til football starts next week so I have something to watch between good segments on RAW


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



JobbyJobberson said:


> Orton's turnbuckle pose makes no sense when taking his "character" into account. He's supposed to be this badass, edgy, no nonsense ass kicker...
> 
> ... BUT HE'S ALSO FABULOUS!











Pretty much.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Punk vs Sheamus, Orton vs Ziggler, and Cena vs Del Rio. Things are looking good so far.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



AthenaMark said:


> Much more entertaining than a Blandy match


Thank you for this.



Freeloader said:


> How cool would a Champ vs Champ mat at WM be if the champs were Bryan and Kane and they could milk this angle correctly until Wrestlemania? I would be ok with that after last week. Dying to see them again tonight. Harold needs to get chokeslammed down the line.


You mean as tag champs, right?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



AthenaMark said:


> Much more entertaining than a Blandy match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Orton seems like the type that would legit kill someone for trying talk to his wife, then he would do the classic Orton convulsions afterwards while screaming SELF FUCKING DEFENSE.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

They might aswell merge the whc into the WWE title now.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

did anyone figure out why they felt the need to show AJ skipping around the ring just to go back up the ramp again? can you seriously get anymore pointless?

and it's like an absolute mystery to people why nobody likes her. she can't do anything without being an annoying shitcunt.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



AthenaMark said:


> Much more entertaining than a Blandy match


:barkley


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Trelan said:


> Is it just me or does Orton seem slow/sluggish/off/(insert word here) tonight?


It's understandable. He has a newborn to take care of.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

jesus christ. too many commercials, not enough ziggler and Orton.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Dan the Tank05 said:


> *I must say as Cole said, Ziggler vs. Orton IS a great way to kick off RAW!*


Then the mid match commercials begin. Fucking stupid. The extra hour of RAW has been an extra hours of advertising from suck companies. Fuck Vince


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Trifektah said:


> "We're going to piss away a WWE Title vs WHC Championship match on a free Raw!"


the fuck is the problem with this? Thats just useless whining at this point. If we get this at a PPV whats different? People paid to see it? None of us here fucking pay for the ppvs, so what's the crying all about?


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



TJTheGr81 said:


> I'm starting to think WWE is intentionally trying to fuck Sheamus over. They just keep giving the guy terrible shit to work with. Why would anyone think Sheamus is gonna take the crowd support away from Punk IN Chicago?


Naw, Shaemus just sucks.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Has RAW been a little late coming back from commercial so far for anyone else?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> It's understandable. He has a newborn to take care of.


(Y) I hope you're referring to the rumors of his bastard child from another woman.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cole is alot better off by himself.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



AthenaMark said:


> Much more entertaining than a Blandy match


I love you


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



DrowningFish said:


> They might aswell merge the whc into the WWE title now.


BUT THE NON-EXISTANT, IMAGINARY BRAND SPLIT!!!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

WHY ARE THEY SO OILY?????????


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Love Chicago


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



ShaggyK said:


> Can not fucking wait til football starts next week so I have something to watch between good segments on RAW


family guy, 8 - 11 on TBS, bud.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Can't even pretend to care about this show this week. I'm out of here.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Ziggler Mark said:


> the fuck is the problem with this? Thats just useless whining at this point. If we get this at a PPV whats different? People paid to see it? None of us here fucking pay for the ppvs, so what's the crying all about?


Just pointing out how stupid they are.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> I hope Sheamus goes over clean in 17 seconds:vince2:troll


*:lmao :lmao That's a good one :lmao :lmao*


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

MSG still is the best


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



AthenaMark said:


> Much more entertaining than a Blandy match


Torrie Wilson was one of the best of all time for pure looks. 

That was way back when divas were entertaining.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Michael Cole actually calling the action? Wow, this is like a throwback. It's refreshing to hear actually... ya know, instead of plugging Tout for three hours.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I wonder if we'll here some you can't wrestle chants?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



AthenaMark said:


> Much more entertaining than a Blandy match


Just got here to see this. Back in 10 mins.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Vickie's Screeching is hurting my brain.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



THE GREAT BUBBA T said:


> WHY ARE THEY SO OILY?????????


I don't have a response. I just wanted to quote you.


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cole should always be alone. He's doing a pretty good job right now.


----------



## danielbryanyes (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

ME TOO!
HAHAHAHAHHAHAH


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I'm sorry, but I just can't enjoy Orton's current character.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



RyanPelley said:


> (Y) I hope you're referring to the rumors of his bastard child from another woman.


That child is no bastard. He's just as special as his child from wedlock.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

this a pretty long match for an opener

ps; Shut up already Vickie. My god


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Am I the only one who has "go away heat" to Vickie? I can't fucking stand her voice anymore.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

*I was kind of expecting this, it's a good match up. Back and forth, I like this *


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



AthenaMark said:


> Much more entertaining than a Blandy match


Thats more entertaining than the diva matches we get nowadays. And not just for the obvious


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Awesome superplex.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Trifektah said:


> Just pointing out how stupid they are.


you havent answered the question. What's dumb about it? You make it like them doing Champ vs. Champ without the titles on the line on Raw is a bad thing, that if they dont do the exact same match at a PPV, then it's a waste.

Face it, theyre not going to unify the titles, so giving us this match on "free" television. Really, why this is such a point of remark for you, or anyone who complains about "OMG DAT MATCH IS ON FREE TV" is absolutely stupid.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Nice superplex spot.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I REALLY want Ziggler to win this match...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Orton is tired or thinking about killing someone.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I am surprised that they never make the call that Bob Orton was the one who made the Superplex famous.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

it's scary how limited Randy Orton's moveset is.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Commentary team of just Cole is much better than Cole and Lawler. Fact.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Can you guys please stop quoting that Torrie GIF... I'm trying to cut back...


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Awesome ddt by dolph.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"RKO! RKO! RKO! RKO!"


Even though 2012 has been a shit year for Orton, he's the most cheered guy in the WWE by far, barring hometown superstars.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

You can tell RAW is in a fucking down slide in quality entertainment, and if Linda wins, RAW will forever degenerate into shit. I am not expecting anything memorable tonight because there won't be.


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Punkholic said:


> I REALLY want Ziggler to win this match...


He really need this victory!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

that white boy sure can jump high


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Yeah Cole by himself is way less annoying than Cole/Lawler.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



GetStokedOnIt said:


> Commentary team of just Cole is much better than Cole and Lawler. Fact.


I just noticed it was JUST cole out there. And yea, it is a ton better without Lawler there.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Too much baby oil in this match


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Freeloader said:


> Torrie Wilson was one of the best of all time for pure looks.
> 
> That was way back when divas were entertaining.


*Much agreed, Torrie was in the era of truly entertaining Divas!*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

this match is pretty damn good. Having dolph go over at the end of the feud is the only way to go. If they start giving him wins on TV, but he cant win at a PPV, he looks shitty as fuck when he gets himself the title.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Considering it's Chicago, I was expecting a bigger portion of the crowd to be supporting Ziggler.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

FUCK YEAH!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Great match.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ziggler gets the pin!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Great finish there! Good match!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Good finish. I knew Ziggler would win. Wasn't sure how.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Silly Ziggler, don't you know that Orton has to hit all of his vintage moves before you can win?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

That was messy.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

crowd is crazy. a million times better than last week. Ziggler wins!!!!!!


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LOLOLOL Ziggler beats Orton.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Attaboy Dolph


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

YES!


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Dat Showoff.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Nice pop for Ziggler's win.

Edit. They send Miz out for commentary??


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ziggler wins!!!!!!!

What? The miz?

Can you smell a RKO?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

YES!!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Great ending.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Glad that Ziggler went over there. (Y)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Aw poop. Ehh.. Good match.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Wow, that took a great deal of effort by both men not to botch that ending, with the ropes so close.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Lol, that was about as clean as it gets.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I smell an RKO


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Miz to be fed to Orton


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The Miz :Lol:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Time for the Miz to speak. Oh boy


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Fuck off, Miz.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Good match. First half hour of the show is good. Hope they don't ruin it at 9PM.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lol what the fuck was with that awkward segue?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

ZIGGLER WINS!

:yes


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

time for miz to get buried

or not


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The fuck?

MIZ COMMENTARY :mark:


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I guess they must have so much in store for this 3 hour Raw if they really needed to rush out.......Miz??????


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Apocalypto said:


> You can tell RAW is in a fucking down slide in quality entertainment, and if Linda wins, RAW will forever degenerate into shit. I am not expecting anything memorable tonight because there won't be.


...okay.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ziggler beat Orton? Orton must really be in the doghouse losing to delrio clean now this...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



The Lady Killer said:


> Yeah Cole by himself is way less annoying than Cole/Lawler.


True, but this isn't hard to accomplish. Any commentary team without Jerry Lawler is better than a commentary team with Jerry Lawler. 

Miz is here for revenge for that random RKO a while back?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Great match plus Ziggler wins.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I am glad Ziggler won.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Monday Night Moz


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The Miz on commentary? hahaha YEA


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Miz doing commentary?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So I can fly.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Miz on commentry YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Love how Lawler's chair reclines all the way back. 

Tubby fuck.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

MIZ COMMENTARY YES!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

is Miz better than Lawler on commentary lol. We'll see if ppl complain or if they like him.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



AthenaMark said:


>


Just for the hell of it.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Good finish. I knew Ziggler would win. Wasn't sure how.


I actually thought he was going to lose since the WWE loves to job the winner of MITB.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Well let's see how Miz does with this. It could be great or terrible. We'll see.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Monday Night Miz? This could be good commentary.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

That was a nice match.

And Miz on commentary should be interesting if he goes well with it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



AthenaMark said:


>


DAT ASS!


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Miz on commentary?

I can dig that!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Tedious said:


> Can you guys please stop quoting that Torrie GIF... I'm trying to cut back...


NEVER!


Dan the Tank05 said:


> *Much agreed, Torrie was in the era of truly entertaining Divas!*


True that. She wasn't the best, but much better than most of the women now. Shame she never got the title.


----------



## nickatnite1227 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Dolph is the most entertaining in ring performer they have right now.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So both the WHC and No.1 contender for the WHC are getting buried tonight on the same show?

:lmao

Could they make the WHC seem any less important at this point?


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

By the way, how many years has Vickie been doing that EXCUSE ME shit? It's just embarrassing now. I wonder if the E initially expected Vickie to remain employed with them for this long.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



AthenaMark said:


>


I would kill one third of my friends just for her to pull those down.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Tedious said:


> Can you guys please stop quoting that Torrie GIF... I'm trying to cut back...


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Ziggler beat Orton? Orton must really be in the doghouse losing to delrio clean now this...


If you're losing to Ziggler on Raw then son, you got yourself a couple of wellness violations.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Every time I see the Miz I just think of the wided eyed kid who got punked on The Real World. Can't take him seriously.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Show just got AWESOME!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Scott Disick!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The Moz on Mozzentary


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

*The Miz doing commentary!?!?! This should be good *


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Wow, Ziggler beat Orton, I did not see that coming. I was thinking are they going to have Cole alone the whole show? Also is it bad that I have a slight feeling that Cena Del Rio will go on last, I mean Cena did close the show the last two times I was there.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Solid match. So far so good besides Sheamus having no business on mic.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The moz


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Looks like someone booked RAW tonight instead of the usual: 
ryberg squash + brodus squash + random mid card tag + random main event tag + recaps


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Moz Moz Moz!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



ToddTheBod said:


> I would kill one third of my friends just for her to pull those down.


I'd kill the remaining 2 thirds of your friends for it.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



ToxieDogg said:


> So both the WHC and No.1 contender for the WHC are getting buried tonight on the same show?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Could they make the WHC seem any less important at this point?



Well when the WWE Championship has been getting buried by Cena for months, they have to do something to make it seem relevant again.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The Miz is fucking awesome


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This show is lacking Damien Sandow.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So far so good.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

anger management yes!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

ANGER MANAGEMENT! ANGER MANAGEMENT!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I guess Miz on commentary is better than him wrestling. As long as he doesn't use the stupid monotone voice.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Christ WWE... Lawler jumped punk and got his ass beat... that isn't Punk assualting Laweler you twits...


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Anger management!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Lol big pop for the Anger Management segment.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I agree, Miz. But again, that empty seat was a huge improvement too.

YES, ANGER MANAGEMENT


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Should be fun.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Great win for Ziggler in a very good match!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Harold da GOAT.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LOL. I love these "Anger Management" segments :lmao


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Gotta say the therapy segment is pretty damned funny.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Harold :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Another amazing promo :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

ANGER MANAGEMENT SKITS! YES YES YES 
:lmao :mark:


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

A recap of Kane carreer so far yes!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I <3 Harold, Bryan, and kane!!!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

These segments are awesome! :lmao

the girl beside Bryan is hot.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So they scripted Daniel to just explain the bit to us.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

More of this shit?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Gotta love D-Bryan! :yes


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Chick with a rack


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

:lol :lol


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

kane owns again


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Kane and DAT MAGIC.:lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I'm starting to enjoy the therapist too.

lol did Bryan just corpse?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"Thank you, Daniel. That was great." This lethargic motherfucker. :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Bryan is the king of corpsing. This must have been so hard for him.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LMFAO


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Lol Harold the Goat. Hope its 3 segments this week.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LMAO @ Bryan.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"Teacher's pet." :lmao


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

*Kane and Bryan with the anger shit is hilarious!!!

Of Course! Can't be without the flames!*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Not bad. Funny.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LOL Kane not trying to laugh.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Hahahaha


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lol, Kane just shoot laughed there!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lolololol.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LOOL gold.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Oh man, double digit botches incoming!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

More of this anger management stuff?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The Botch Brothers


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Kanes smile after Bryan said that fucking love Kane can't wait to hear about the family


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LMAO. Daniel Bryan is a classic.


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Rey and Cara together tonight?

The flying commotion and botchacara

commobotch?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Power rangers go


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Holy shit, what a pop for Rey & Cara, just a backstage sight.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

love how rey still looks like a dwarf next to sin cara, lmao


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

G0 GO POWER RANGERS!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"teacher's pet" :lmao :lmao I fucking ADORE all of this

Holy shit, Rey & Sin Cara.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sin Cara and Rey. What a tag team.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Hopefully Rey works most of the match so Sin Cara doesn't fuck something up.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Woahhh rey and cara together good raw so far


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> Bryan is the king of corpsing. This must have been so hard for him.


Bryan has been really impressing me lately with his lack of corpsing.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

of course the masked Mexicans would team together now all they need to do is going against Primo/Epico and Truth/Kofi


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Harold deserves more screen time.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Rey and Sin Cara teaming up should be interesting.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

*AWESOME! The best high-flying tag team ever thought up *


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The Mack Dad will make ya JUMP JUMP!
The Daddy Mack will make ya JUMP JUMP!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

That Anger Management segment........I am disappoint


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Teaming up for the first time ever? unk2


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

went for down for a drink and a smoke during commercials, come back and more commercials, da fuck?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Kane was corpsing.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I really hope they make D Bry and Kane a tag team. Would be so funny.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Rey/Cara vs Rhodes/Sandow could be a good short-term feud.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

They should really bring back the Impostor ***** Sin Cara from last year. That was the best story line Sin Cara has been in since he came to WWE.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

*The whole mask thing is so stupid. Those things come off at the slightest tug and Cody has to act like the mask is glued to Sin Cara's head. It just looks silly.*


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Maybe a foot in the water for a tag Wrestlemania match.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

If I were a WWE competitor, I wouldn't even worry about winning any of my matches. I wouldn't worry about winning the Royal Rumble. I wouldn't worry about winning any Elimination Chamber matches. I wouldn't worry about winning Money In The Bank. I wouldn't worry about winning any #1 contender matches. 

I would just wait for the champion to walk out to the ring and start talking, interrupt him, start an argument, and wait for the GM to come out. Chances are he or she will be ready and willing to teach us both the meaning of "be careful what you wish for" and put us both in a match that evening... and somehow that's supposed to teach me a lesson or something.

Boom, problem solved. Fuck a royal rumble.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sin Cara will probably botch and wear Rey's mask by mistake.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This is a great Raw so far. Too bad I won't be able to see the last 30 minutes tonight...and for the next 3 months.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



killacamt said:


> of course the masked Mexicans would team together now all they need to do is going against Primo/Epico and Truth/*Kofi*


He wishes his name was Joey. Ol uncle sam, saved by the bell, full house lying ass. No black kid wants to be named Joey.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Bryan has been really impressing me lately with his lack of corpsing.


He's had his moments. I can recall one bit where he and AJ were yelling at each other and he cracked a smile. He probably cracked up when the camera was off him.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



killacamt said:


> of course the masked Mexicans would team together now all they need to do is going against Primo/Epico and Truth/Kofi


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



LadyCroft said:


> *The whole mask thing is so stupid. Those things come off at the slightest tug and Cody has to act like the mask is glued to Sin Cara's head. It just looks silly.*


Not to mention the whole masked persona of Cody where he was obsessed was dropped in November of last year. He has really fallen since losing to Big Show.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So that 6 man tag match with Sheamus on the 100th episode apparently doesn't count......


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



LVblizzard said:


> This is a great Raw so far. Too bad I won't be able to see the last 30 minutes tonight...and for the next 3 months.


y nawt =[


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

please, no saturday morning slam adds. We won't watch it anyway.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



LVblizzard said:


> This is a great Raw so far. Too bad I won't be able to see the last 30 minutes tonight...and for the next 3 months.


Spending your nights in jail?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Please Rey Mysterio retire


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This is the rub Sin Cara could get if he doesn't fuck up tonight.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I'm gonna put the over/under for botches at 6.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Who's ready for some botches? Actually this could be fun.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sin Cara: No crowd response.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Amazing to see how NOT OVER Sin Cara is.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I miss Sin Cara's trampoline. Why did they get rid of that?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Just to show you just how out of touch the WWE Creative team really is... they've decided to have their babyface tag champions come out every week wearing suits.

Suits have always been associated with heels. Always. And yet here they are, putting *Kofi Kingston* in a suit... with a belt around his shoulder.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Remember that time Sin Cara botched?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Uh..they've teamed on Raw before...didn't they?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

OH SHIT, SON!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Hopefully Sin Cara doesn't botch tonight. If he and Rey click together this could be big for him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Albert still got a job? Oh shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

SKY LO LO!!! YOU GOT THE GUY?!?!?! 

Here comes Tensai!


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

aww this guy? I forget he was even in WWE.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

What the fuck?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Tensai?

I just threw up in my mouth


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cool to see Rey and Cara teaming.

Oh Lord, this fucking guy. And Cody has to team with him?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Tensai.. Seriously? UGH


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Tensai takes the pin. Bank on it


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Oh boy Tensai is back


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Borias said:


> I'm gonna put the over/under for botches at 6.


I'm feeling positive today. Less than 6.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sakamoto's gonna get bitch slapped by Tensai tonight. I'm calling it.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> Uh..they've teamed on Raw before...didn't they?


They teamed together with someone else I think.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Tensai eats the pin. No other way.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

tensai is like old fashioned out of shape in shape guy


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

the good, the bad, and the ugly, and the botcher.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Pairing Rhodes with Tensai....he's one step closer to being released. Sad day.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sin Cara's entrance is just so boring and nobody ever cares about it.

Heels always lose these tag matches. So this one is no exception.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Tedious said:


> I miss Sin Cara's trampoline. Why did they get rid of that?


He botched it.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I get that Cody is involved in this match with his current feud with Sin Cara/Rey masks, but why is Tensai there?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LOL @ all the users here fawning over AJ like she's something special. Why not go for a woman that actually has a body of woman, not a 11 year old boy?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Oh look 4 guys who are feuding separately combined into a tag match, never saw that before... Jesus this is wwe's favorite match isn't it?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> Uh..they've teamed on Raw before...didn't they?


In a 3v3 match on RAW 1000th. I believe Cole is meaning them as the traditional 2v2 setup.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



ToxieDogg said:


> Sakamoto's gonna get bitch slapped by Tensai tonight. I'm calling it.


That's after Tensai gets botch slapped by Sin Cara.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Tedious said:


> I miss Sin Cara's trampoline. Why did they get rid of that?


Because he frequently tripped on it/failed to get enough height/crashed into the ropes/almost broke his neck/urinated in his shiny trousers every time he used it.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> He wishes his name was Joey. Ol uncle sam, saved by the bell, full house lying ass. No black kid wants to be named Joey.


And he claims that he was a bully.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So will Ray and Cara transform into some Super mecha Robot?


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

WHAT THE FUCK IS WITH THESE BREAKS!?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

A standoff? Er.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Tensai lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Man the timing to this broadcast seems all off...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

commercial, entrance, commercial. impeccable.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



LadyCroft said:


> *The whole mask thing is so stupid. Those things come off at the slightest tug and Cody has to act like the mask is glued to Sin Cara's head. It just looks silly.*


*Very true! I couldn't agree more!*


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> He botched it.


He only botched it a couple of times though when he first debuted. After that he seemed to do fine with it though.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Dafuq!? We just came from a fucking commercial, really?!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Awkward commercial break is awkward.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Return from commercial break. Show us entrances. Commercial break. It's a stupid concept, but I'm glad they did it for this match.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Jesus, is the Miz terrible on commentary. Doesn't understand the importance of lucha masks, either.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

first move of the sin cara match -> botch

then commercial


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



David Banner said:


> Oh look 4 guys who are feuding separately combined into a tag match, never saw that before... Jesus this is wwe's favorite match isn't it?


Rey and Tensai aren't feuding with anyone but I see your point.

Holy fuck, the commercials man. They must have something planned for the overrun.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Legit stoked to see Tensai when he wasn't on the show last week. Might have to bring back the Tensai Haikus! :lol

I'M MARKING OUT!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Miz; "you know I've seen....

Cole; "Lol no, fuck you, commerciall"


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Another ad break? Jheez.


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Breaking news. Cara and Rey did a fusion. 

a 5,5 lucha vs tensai and rhodes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



JT Martin said:


> And he claims that he was a bully.


I know. He's lying about that shit too. He probably did nothing but smoke weed every single day and chase white girls in high school.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



JT Martin said:


> And he claims that he was a bully.


CALL ME JOEY DAMMIT, YOU LITTLE BITCH!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

They go straight to commercial break when the match starts. WTF?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

miz is just inconsistent with his strong moments and he has very few imo


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Steam-Powered Tensai
His Lordship now in question
Respect the Sharpie!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Does the Miz's voice sound high?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I don't love Tensai but I definitely don't hate him or want him off of my screen. That means I'm more of a Tensai fan than 99% of people here.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

If miz commentates all night I'll be ok with it


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I have a hard time understanding why WWE doesn't air commercials after a match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ok so I'm starting to think it's going to be Rhodes/Cara/Rey/Miz for the IC title at Night of Champions assuming Ryback doesn't challenge him.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

bats! bats! bats!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I don't like The Miz as a wrestler, but hes a solid commentator


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



UknowWho said:


> Does the Miz's voice sound high?


He did something bad and Marsye hit him in the nuts?


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Bring me back A-train!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Albert chants. Better than silence I guess.


----------



## supercell (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The end of Raw will reveal that CM punk attacking Lawler ending in the most dramatic cliff hanger all year. Haha.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"Aaalbeert! Aaaalbeert! Aaalbeert! Aaaalbeert! Aaalbeert! Aaaalbeert!"


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Lawler not cleared to come back out?

Yes, this Raw WILL be good!


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

the way Tensai sells hard strikes is fucking funny


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



virus21 said:


> He did something bad and Marsye hit him in the nuts?


Is he dating her?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cole is burying the Jiz on comms here.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

That's the kind of commentary I like atually... a little talk of strategy and focus. Loved it when Ventura/Monsoon would debate those issues. More of that would be nice instead of mindless whatever that Lawler has done lately.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

inbound commercial break in less than 120 seconds.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Could they call a damned wrestling hold for once? If its not a suplex or a drop kick it doesn't have a name apparently.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Even now Mysterio moves so much better then Cara.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

No Lawler at all tonight. Praise the heavens.

Now do it next week too.




And every week after that.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Miz...is actually doing pretty well on commentary. So refreshing to have a straight play by play commentator and a heel color commentator. Seriously, was this so hard to figure out?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I love how they say medical personnel are working on whoever gets jumped. I always visualize a team of people like in ER standing around a gunshot victim, working feverishly to SAVE THEIR LIFE, and not just administer pain meds and elevate a leg, or soemthing.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Oh thank god Lawler's Anal Bleeding finally stopped and now just can't breathe.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Cyon said:


> I have a hard time understanding why WWE doesn't air commercials after a match.


Ad revenue is more important than wrestling to the WWE


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus vs punk after this match?

Fuck you Cena!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

WWE Champion vs World Champion match.....in the middle of the show.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

jesus christ, I'm marking like crazy for mysterio right now. he is kicking ass.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Anyone hear Cole just say the champion vs champion match is next??

Sweet Lord.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus vs Punk next?!? REALLY?!?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

DAT DROPKICK SELL BY TENSAI


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Typical Tag Match is Typical.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Champ vs Champ at the end of the FIRST HOUR???

Fuck this company.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Bubba T said:


> LOL @ all the users here fawning over AJ like she's something special. Why not go for a woman that actually has a body of woman, not a 11 year old boy?


This


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

what the fuck..."one of our main events is gunna come at the top of hour 2? fuck this company. 

They're really missing an opportunity to put CM Punk in action in the actual ME, in his fucking HOME TOWN. 

The only reason they'd do that is if theyre booking him to lose.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The power of Tensai? Rey weighs all of 160 lbs...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

How bad did lawler get beat up I missed that part of the show. The announcers make it sound like he got hit with a weapon several times or something


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Punk vs Sheamus next.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus/Punk next? So, Cena/Del Rio closing the show over Champion vs Champion? :lmao


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

albert chants :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Wait.. your champion v champion isn't the main event.................. and you want us to side against Punk why WWE? You are only proving him right week in and week out..


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> I know. He's lying about that shit too. He probably did nothing but smoke weed every single day and chase white girls in high school.


Lol, and Truth wasn't a snitch. You know Truth probably fucked somebody up.

Punk vs Sheamus next? Fuck!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LOL WWE, your World Heavyweight Champion and your WWE Champion are having a match at 9:05pm and Cena/Del Rio main event the entire fucking show?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"Sin Cara....to Rhodes!" Okay Cole, don't actually call the move or anything.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I am highly amused that the tag was botched


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

First win for the Nuevo Los Conquistadores!


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Wow they are kinda burying one of the better people on the roster. WWE seems to have their priorities backwards


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Rey is out of shape.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cena and del rio closing the show lol
not even champ vs champ gets punk in the main event
only lawler!


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e95/schide66/CornetteFace_4208.jpg


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"it hurts".

Miz just doesn't give a shit tonight. Can we bring back JBL?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

YES!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

miz couldnt come up with anything to say if u ask me, cole carried him


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

awkward posing. :lmao


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Yeah, that's great booking for the titles. Put them near the middle of the show.. And have Cena/Del Rio main event. The fuck?

Do they not realize how much it shows that they don't give a shit about the titles?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The WWE Champion v The World Heavyweight Champion isn't even worthy of the main event of RAW? LOL. WWE IS JOHN CENA.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

HAHA YES! More Anger Management Segments :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I wouldn't be surprised if they've been pairing Mysterio and Sin Cara together lately in order to help Sin Cara learn how to work the WWE style better.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cara missed the Mysterio tag, then misses hitting Rhodes with the Swanton.


----------



## nickatnite1227 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

They oughta put the tag titles on em. At least the some high end superstars will be in the tag division.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Good match. Sad Cody took the fall though.

Miz is doing well. Cole is brining alot more play by play into it. Due to no bickering with Lawler.

Punk VS Sheamus now? Cena main eventing over both Champions unk2


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

That blonde chick is fucking nice


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

What did you all expect? CM Punk VS Sheamus? We talk about Punk not main eventing but Sheamus curtain jerks PPVs. They never had a chance at being the main event.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

He wants to laugh so bad :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

These skits are funny


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

the only thing thats coming out of this Anger Management thing here is going to be an epic Kane/Bryan tag team.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"I will?" lol Kane


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Okay... these segments are actually good XD


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This should be good. A wrestler bumping, but not bumping. Let's see what happens.

EDIT: NVM


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

:lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

*Breaking News*: WWE suspends "Guy in Green Plaid Shirt" for 30 days for a wellness policy violation.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This is the stage of a new tag team.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Future tag champs!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Why is everyone complaining about the world title match? WWE has been doing it for while. Only Cena matters and the belt only matters when Cena has it.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Fck Cena! Im tired of him since the rapper sh!t:cuss:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Are they trying to get Harold over?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Yep. Kane/Bryan tag team.

:lmao fucking Harold


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

HAROLD! :lmao :lmao


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Lol poor Harold


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"I finally understand you Kane."
:lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

That guy running the anger management course reminds me of Mr Van Driessen from Beavis and Butt Head :lol

Oh, and Harold :lol


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Poor Harold. :lol

This segment is hilarious.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LOL


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Poor Harold!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Kane's greatest relationship next to X-Pac is now forming.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lmao segments get even better


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Kane/Bryan tag team? YESYESYES


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Harold brings people together.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Now that was funny! LoL


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ugh, Sheamus.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

that's good and all, but I don't want the skits to stop now.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Harold got BERRIED!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Haha, this keeps getting better and better.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

DEAD 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Kane and Bryan will form a tag team called HELL YES


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This match now. Oh what a fucking surprise. Cena-Del Rio ends the shor. How exciting


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Bryan and Kane are great together. AJ dumping both of them only made them closer.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Kane/Bryan has potential.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Team Harold! He brings people together



Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Lol Champion vs Champion match < John Cena.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

They're gonna end up as tag team champions? Bryan and Kane are wild.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

First skit tonight sucked but that one was awesome.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

ah yes the main event -_-


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I fucking can't :lmao my god I want them to tag team so badly


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Massive Pop in 3..2..1...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Poor Harold


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Kane/Bryan = fucking genius. So funny holy shit.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

KANE AND BRYAN TAG TEAM INCOMING


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Fuckin Harold :lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

See, Bryan can be entertaining without the goat bullshit. Please realize this soon, WWE. That last segment was solid.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Punk refuses to wrestle unless its the main event??


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Daniel/Kane/Scorpio Sky best part of the show


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

2 champions having a match against each other that isn't a main event. Oh WWE.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Miz just doesn't give a shit :/


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Harold GOAT! LOL these segments are gold. Tag team champions, please.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Can Sheamus squash Punk quick here so we can get back to Kane and Daniel Bryan in Anger Management. I don't like that they are teasing the end of those segments. Fuck that, I will stop giving a shit about RAW


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Punk not dressed to work?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Why is Punk not dressed to compete? Is he pulling off a new ring attire? The hell?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lol Punk still in his jeans?


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I think a montage of Kane and Bryan doing mischievous acts set to "Best Friend" by Harry Nilson would be pure comedy.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



virus21 said:


> Why is everyone complaining about the world title match? WWE has been doing it for while. Only Cena matters and the belt only matters when Cena has it.


I wish Cena would just go away.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

:lmao at that segment


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

punk to fight in street clothes?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I have a feeling that Bryan and Kane will end up teaming up.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Except for the billion times its happened on Raw


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Punk is gonna bag the match to get heat


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Punk turning on chicago in 3.2.1...

BTW it actually is 8pm at Chicago, he didn't botch there.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



JobbyJobberson said:


> Kane and Bryan will form a tag team called HELL YES


That's fucking brilliant


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Nope. You gonna get booed.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Fella doesn't know how to respond to this.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LOL! Punk taking Labor Day off!


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

RESPECT HIS DECISION CHI TOWN!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Punk's pulling a Jericho.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Bout damn time he starts actually acting out against this bullshit...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



TripleG said:


> Punk not dressed to work?


Well I thought for a minute that he'd be channeling Rock from late 1998/early 1999 when he always wore the track suit.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So this is how they're going to try to get Chicago to boo him.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

get miz away from the headset


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Punk got Chicago to boo him. LOL.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Lulz Chicago being a bunch of turncoat bitches.
Now they're confused :lmao


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lol WWE trying to give Sheamus some pop.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Don't be stupid and fall for this shit Chicago


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

CM Punk just pipebombed Labor Day.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

oh sheamus shut up no one cares


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Even in his hometown he can't be higher than that a$$ kisser that it john cena.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lol, even after Punk walks out and Sheamus plays up to the crowd, he still gets booed. :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Punk should've refused to compete on the grounds that it's not the main event of the show. This...is a bit lame.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Check the deal Bro.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

DAT FACE Punk did before he got in the car.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

sheamus vs aj in a loser leaves the WWE maijn event?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I hope its not Alberto


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Haha, personal days. Good, Punk is being a bitch now. 

More Anger Management please. Thanks.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Matt Striker to eat a Brogue Kick unfortunately


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

AJ: Who are you? Where's Josh Matthews? I WANT JOSH MATTHEWS!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Punk has some Lita fucking to do...and hang out with Cabana.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

AJ! Don't you remember your old NXT host, AJ? You've changed, AJ! You've. Changed.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

What's with the "who are you?" towards Striker? Weird.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

that was the cheapest way to get sheamus some pop i have ever seen. now they will probably feed him a piece of shit heel.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Who was in the car that drove Punk? Heyman? :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

What are you gonna do about your main event? um lol it was gonna be the match at the top of the second hour, hardly a main event Striker.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Punk gets booed for cutting a shocker and leaving within seconds.
Sheamus stands up for audience and also gets booed. :lmao


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Hahahah fuck you! Sheamus people don't like you that much.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Embarrassing and cringeworthy to have Punk behaving in this way in Chicago. Unless we're about to see the debut of Dean Ambrose I'm not happy with this at all.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Big Show I guess.

Fuck me.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

What are you gonna do about your main event? um lol it was gonna be the match at the top of the second hour, hardly a main event Striker. Maine events are you know in the main event at the end of the show.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

it's Wade Barrett


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Theyre simply buttering up punk to be fed to Cena.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Incoming Ricardo or Big Show.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Please be Ambrose.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Wait, so do all of these superstars have "days off" in their contract? Lol that would have came in handy for all of these babyfaces when the corrupt GM would put them in these handicap gauntlet matches.


Laurinitis: "Tonight Cena, you'll be facing off in a 3 on 1 handicap match against Daniel Bryan, Kane... and the *Big Show!* And it's a no disqualification match!

Cena: "Actually bro, I'm gonna use my day off. Says so in my contract. See ya"

:: leaves ring and hops in limo ::


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus vs Matt Striker, calling it.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



ogorodnikov said:


> it's Wade Barrett


LOL GUESS NOT


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Aw fuck.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

That isn't a main event... top of the former normal starting time is not a main event. If WWE really expects us to take their side on this, they really are out of touch with real wrestling fans.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ah crap. It's Alberto No Heato.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Poor Swagger.....


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Oh fuck ADR vs Sheamus again... i see this fucking match every PPV and every second thursday of the month....


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Jack Swagger...LOL!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Swagger? Someone's fixin to job in 18 seconds.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Joke Thwagger fpalm


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

JACK SWAGGER = LOL


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Goodbye Swagcrap


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

:lmao

Swagger instead of Punk


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Swagger????


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

WHAT? JACK SWAGGER? HOLY SHIT. NO WAY. MARKING OUT.



-__-


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Bwahhaa! Jack Swagger? really? lol Jesus.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This show just turned bad.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Swagger? Really? fpalm


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



KO Bossy said:


> Well I thought for a minute that he'd be channeling Rock from late 1998/early 1999 when he always wore the track suit.


Rock wore that black shirt for a few months after his man boob reduction op. Obv couldn't wear trunks with it.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

My gaawd the swaggy


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Swaggie gonna job.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Jack fucking Swagger fpalm


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Poor Striker


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Dis mother-fucker Swagger is dressed like a goddamn Street Shark. Homeboy thinks he's "JAWESOME?"


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Poor Swagger


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I dont get why they couldn't just let Punk have tonight. Why did they have to pull this cheap heat bullshit? They can't just let him have tonight, come in beat the shit out of sheamus then drop some pipebombs? Fuck WWE sometimes, damn. If its not Cena or Sheamus they wont help anyone go over.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

How many matches does Swagger have left before the Tuesday morning "Best of Future Endeavors" WWE webpage.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Lol well..at least Swagger is getting t.v. time I guess.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

miz isnt very good at commentary


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Once again Punk is heel because he tells the truth? If I was a casual fan I would have no reason to boo him.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Jesus Christ, of all people? Fuck this company. Way to kill a hot crowd.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The WWE is trying really hard to try and make Punk out as the villain... too bad for them he is right. He is constantly disrespected even though he has worked his ass off like Miz was implying he doesn't. But right, Punk should take the bullshit "main event" at the top of the second hour. Yes... sure... whatever WWE.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Lol Job Swagger is so much better than Cm Punk vs Sheamus, i'm sure these people are really hyped for this!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

this is gunna be awful


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So bad.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Lets go swagger chants hahahhaahahaha


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Didn't ADR say he hated The Miz and wanted to punch him in the face?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Is it wrong that I actually want Sheamus to beat Swagger fast?


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Wsupden said:


> Who was in the car that drove Punk? Heyman? :mark:


I saw a scorpion on the back windshield.

STING! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The crowd is so dead. They don't give two fucks about Fella.:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Tedious said:


> Didn't ADR say he hated The Miz and wanted to punch him in the face?


Yup. Probably makes this situation a little awkward.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I feel so bad for Swagger. I know many of you can't stand this guy but I actually enjoy him and I believe he has some talent. He isn't jobber level shit.. He should really be booked in the midcard. Somewhere, anywhere.

I don't feel he should be fed to guys like Ryback, and now to Shaymoose.

EDIT: He honestly just tapped to him? Wow.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



x78 said:


> Embarrassing and cringeworthy to have Punk behaving in this way in Chicago. Unless we're about to see the debut of Dean Ambrose I'm not happy with this at all.


You guys better stop asking for Ambrose so much. Remember what happened with Brodus Clay? Yeah, Ambrose will get turned into a Funkaceratops.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Why the hell is Miz acting like a face on commentary?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

It's been a good month or so since Swagger has eaten a brogue kick.

I was getting worried for a second.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Vince/HHH feeding Miz lines to bury Punk. Pathetic.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Slam_It said:


> This show just turned bad.


It was bad from minute one. Seems like creative took the week off again, or just purposely made the Chicago show shit to push the company's weird agenda.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

you dont see miz taking personal days..
miz where were you the last 4 months? Filming movie and chilling.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

ADR hasn't said a word..


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Crap losing for 9 months, yeah he might be on his way out.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Is Miz turning face?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I wonder if some of the Chicago crowd left when CM Punk left.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Swagger's new T-Shirt:

Arrive
Lose
Leave


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

OH GOD NO! JACK SWAGGA? I HATE WWE! I'M NEVER WATCHING THIS AGAIN!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

If Sheamus can knock off Swagger tonight? :lmao
That was mean, Cole.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Did I hear "Boring" chants?


Edit: He did do it before Cole, you dumbfuck. It's called a cloverleaf. fpalm


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

finally they gave him the cloverleaf


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Swagger nearly crushed Sheamus's shoulder there. HOW the fuck is this botchamania highlight reel still allowed in the ring. 


#quickend


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

theyre not gunna call that move the cloverleaf. Theyre gunna call it the irish shamrock, and have the NoC match with ADR be a submission match.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

New Submission Move.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Fenice said:


> Once again Punk is heel because he tells the truth? If I was a casual fan I would have no reason to boo him.


It doesn't matter how big of a fan you are for someone, if you paid to see them and they announce a match and he gets pulled at the last minute your going to be pissed. The WWE obviously knows this and it was cheap trick to pull.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

CLOVERLEAF


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Dean Malenko would NOT be proud.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Swagger tapped to the Texas Cloverleaf.:lmao

I guess that's suppose to be his little submission now. At least they got that out of the way.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Did Sheamus just use a submission with a cloverleaf or am I hallucinating?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

oh shit cloverleaf that's cool nice going Sheamus you should keep that move


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So this is WWE's way of pissing off Chicago fans to never come to their shows again logic.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

God damnit. Of all people to adopt the Cloverleaf, it's fucking Sheamus?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"I don't I've ever seen Sheamus use the submission before!"

Except that he has used the cloverleaf.

Also, we all know Punk will be back for the last segment.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Lol they're gonna try to get that over.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

He's done a cloverleaf before...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I could've sworn Sheamus has done that before...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus has used the cloverleaf once or twice before.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

New moves?

So are they gonna call the Texas Cloverleaf the Irish Shamrock now?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lol they used Swagger to debut a submission.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

That was a decent big-man match. Good pace.

Poor Swagger.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

wow now they are making Swagger tap lol. Whats next him not being able to make the 10 count and lose by KO.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Magnus must be very happy watching this


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

that quick set up white noise is soooooo much better


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



David Banner said:


> Why the hell is Miz acting like a face on commentary?


Because the WWE Creative staff knows absolutely zero when it comes to constructing a wrestling program.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LOVE SHEAMUS PLEASE LOVE SHEAMUS


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

God, it's the SAME damn shit with these two. This has got to be the most boring feud ever. A damn redundant snoozefest.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Poor Ricardo.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"I DON'T THINK I'VE SEEN SHEAMUS USE A SUBMISSION BEFORE!!!" - Michael Cole.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEzn3ZKHt7Y


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

They don't want the Chicago crowd to suck Punk's dick for 3 hours so that was their way of squashing it as early as they could. They will tell you who to boo and cheer.

Miz said Jesus. Fine that man!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lol Chicago crowds a bunch of bitches. As soon as anyone sucks up to them they start cheering them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Super Fella don't play that shit.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I don't know. To be honest, I thought Swagger looked pretty decent in the ring tonight.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ricardo down! Someone get the medics!!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Maybe Cena will get ran over in the end.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

RIP Ricardo


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Did they just bleep something?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



TheWFEffect said:


> So this is WWE's way of pissing off Chicago fans to never come to their shows again logic.


They'll probably have him in a dark match if he doesn't show up again on the show.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

miz earns new respect for cole tonight i bet


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ricardo is died.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

knocking a manager out cold so he needs medical attention...the newest addition to the repertoire of FACE MOVES!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

That kick look like it barely connected with Ricardo and he had to sell like he might die.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus stole his car and then murdered his best friend!!

What a dick!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ricardo should return from injury at the royal rumble and win the whole thing


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Punk to return in the ME and attack Cena.

I suppose the whole leaving thing is a way to precondition the crowd to boo Punk when he does it. It's not gonna happen.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

What is Cole talking about Sheamus has use the cloverleaf before


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Cloverleaf is Sheamus's signature in WWE 12.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ricardo sells better than ziggler, nah just kidding


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cole- "ive never seen Sheamus use that submission before!!" 



 damn Cole is starting to get on my fucking nerves the way he can't remember anything more than 3 weeks ago.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

FFS, we have to see Del Rio again tonight as well fpalm


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> They don't want the Chicago crowd to suck Punk's dick for 3 hours so that was their way of squashing it as early as they could. They will tell you who to boo and cheer.


Punk's not done for the night, but if he is, I cant believe he agreed to not performing in his hometown tonight.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So does Chicago cheer Del Rio? They sure as hell aren't gonna cheer Cena.

We all know Cena will just laugh at their boos and say something on the lines of "This is why I love Chicago, the passion you fans have!"


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



holt_hogan said:


> They'll probably have him in a dark match if he doesn't show up again on the show.


Yeah, pretty sure the dark match is him versus Cena.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Never give the fans what they want.... genius! :vince


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> They don't want the Chicago crowd to suck Punk's dick for 3 hours so that was their way of squashing it as early as they could. They will tell you who to boo and cheer.
> 
> Miz said Jesus. Fine that man!


It's like the polar opposite of how they played the Bret/Canada/Austin card back in the 90s. The popular guy challenging the status quo is being unfairly held down by the _babyfaces_.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Derek said:


> Ricardo is died.


Grammar are failed


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> That kick look like it barely connected with Ricardo and he had to sell like he might die.


I know right? Maybe he should be put on the roster, he already has Royal Rumble participant under his belt lol.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus is a winner, give him credit, he goes out there and gets it done in that ring night in and night out.

GO SHEAMUS!


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



David Banner said:


> Cole- "ive never seen Sheamus use that submission before!!"
> 
> 
> 
> damn Cole is starting to get on my fucking nerves that way he can't remember anything more than 3 weeks ago.


2011


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Miz on commentary has been neutral, maybe they're finally gonna turn him face.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Heyman could return to make a statement for his client CM Punk to AJ :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



holt_hogan said:


> They'll probably have him in a dark match if he doesn't show up again on the show.


He'll be back for the end of Cena/Del Rio. Also, the dark match is Punk/Cena for the title.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Brock Lesnar attacks WWF legend and former champion Shawn Michaels. THIS IS DESPICABLE! THIS IS UNCALLED FOR! THIS GUY IS AN ANIMAL SOMEONE NEEDS TO STOP HIM!

Sheamus knocks out defenseless ring announcer. CUE BABYFACE'S MUSIC!


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



NearFall said:


> Heyman could return to make a statement for his client CM Punk to AJ :mark:


Your sig is awesome. Made me lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



NearFall said:


> Heyman could return to make a statement for his client CM Punk to AJ :mark:


:mark:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



SP103 said:


> Grammar are failed


But who was phone?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Do you guys actually expect Cole to remember a move that Sheamus used once a year ago? :no:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I want to see some Wade Barrett vignettes


----------



## Amall (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Didn't Sheamus do a cloverleaf at Extreme Rules also?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



oMonstro said:


> 2011


Ya but he used more than just 1 night, he started using it alot going into 2012, they even have as it signature in WWE 12. Cole saying he never used it before is stupid.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



NearFall said:


> Heyman could return to make a statement for his client CM Punk to AJ :mark:


Imagine Punk and Ambrose both being Heyman's clients. :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Miz has sucked on commentary. i was expecting some excitement or good stuff from him. Didnt expect him to be as good as Punk. Maybe its because there is no Lawler to verbally abuse


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I guess WWE hates making money? Why not let over people take over and draw huge pops, make an exciting show, and make money? WTF is wrong with them? Stop trying to quench the fire, let it burn! Stupid WWE.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



ToddTheBod said:


> So does Chicago cheer Del Rio? They sure as hell aren't gonna cheer Cena.
> 
> We all know Cena will just laugh at their boos and say something on the lines of "This is why I love Chicago, the passion you fans have!"


No-selling the crowd, vintage Cena!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

RIP Ricardo


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

YES! THE DIVAS!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

revive Ricardo... jesus they make it sound like he died

Eve!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



JobbyJobberson said:


> Brock Lesnar attacks WWF legend and former champion Shawn Michaels. THIS IS DESPICABLE! THIS IS UNCALLED FOR! THIS GUY IS AN ANIMAL SOMEONE NEEDS TO STOP HIM!
> 
> Sheamus knocks out defenseless ring announcer. CUE BABYFACE'S MUSIC!


Actually, to be fair, Ricardo had tried to help in Del Rio's assault.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

That Sheamus guy is a real asshole


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Eve should do an S&M photoshoot.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This music. Oh my ears.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

so, Rodriguez can sell like a mother-fucker.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

yep RAW went to shit, decent first hour anyway.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Diva time.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Be a Star Sheamus...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Serious voice for Ricardo? Not surprised. He is the most entertaining part of this feud.

Most of the Divas music is awful. But Eve's is especially bad because it doesn't freaking fit her.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

id do unmentionable things to Kaitlyn...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Yikes, no reaction at all for Kaitlyn...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Can these Diva's get better themes? They're generic and boring as FUCK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

They're gonna show that shitty Diva's Battle Royale again? fpalm


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

That was probably the worst Battle Royal of all time.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Y'all remember Eve's big ass push? Yeah, she doesn't either.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Kaitlyn with the jobbers entrance despite being no.1 contender. It's going to be one of those nights. I'll be amazed if we see anything other than Cena overcoming the odds in the main event.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

That was one of the worst divas battle royals I've ever seen


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Kaitlyn looks yummy.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Lol for the record... bitchy, "heelish" Eve might have the most face looking ring attire of all the divas. Nothing about her attire screams "heel". 

Too sporty. Too girly. Put that bitch in some thigh highs or something. And darker colors.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

layla setting us up for her corpsing tonight with the LOL on her tit?


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Not a single fuck was given by the crowd when she won that.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Miz and Layla, together forever!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Mister Hands said:


> It's like the polar opposite of how they played the Bret/Canada/Austin card back in the 90s. The popular guy challenging the status quo is being unfairly held down by the _babyfaces_.


And it makes me want to damn near cry... the company is not only shitting on their belt and the legacy of every wrestler that sacrificed just for the chance to get it, but they are doing it WILLINGLY. Fuck em...


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Does Layla's dress say "lol"?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LOOOL Miz. 'That's so sweet'


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Oh my god auto tune


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

*God Layla is terrible on the mic. *


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lol, personal days... awesome.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

She's like 10 you're a 2!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Uhhh..this match?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"Yeah, she's a 10, you're like a 2!" :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LOL Miz is lying through his goddamn teeth. Layla >>>> Eve.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Miz dropping dose Miz bombs


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lol at Layla & Miz feuding on commentary


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

You know what Layla Miz is banging Maryse... your move


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LOL at Layla on the announce team...


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Lol Eve tried to sandbag Kaitlyn's hip toss and Kaitlyn said not today and powered her over.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Layla on commentary fpalm

She needs to just look hot and keep quiet. She's fucking terrible on the mic fpalm


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Say it Miz! "Divas don't sell tickets!" That would shut her up.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Layla must didn't give Miz none


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Why are they letting Layla talk??

Also, personal days is gettin ready to trend.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

My God my fucking ears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Why would a woman in her thirties wear a dress that says "LOL" on it?


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

God layla is boring as hell


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

You know, I noticed something.

Commentators that argued back in the day would let each other finish their sentences. Nowadays they try to talk over each other and it's annoying as hell.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This Miz/Layla banter is great. Far better than the match.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This is a very uncomfortable argument for me.... I don't know why.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Someone shoot me.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Layla vs. Miz : Wrestlemania 29?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Jesus Christ Layla is terrible.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I do like the miz and Layla commentary. not gonna lie. wish Layla would go back to the curly hair.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Lmao is this some legit heat?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

screw you guys, I'm loving the commentary


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"It's like--she's like--it's like--like--" oh my God, Layla


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Layla vs Miz commentary > this match


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

omg this miz and layla commentary is hilarious


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Uh oh, Miz was laughing.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Miz vs Layla Divas title match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Miz and Layla seem very heated with each other.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Layla is talking way too fast.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Miz/Layla feud to merge the IC and Diva's title. BOOK IT.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lol she got kneed in the vag


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LOL is this argument not kayfabe? It kinda looks too personal and real :lmao


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Can Layla and Miz stop being bitches?


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

a botch?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Listening to Miz and Layla argue is funny as hell.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Kaitlyn legit injured?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

That was bad. That's all.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

God her voice is awful not vickie awful, but the kind of IQ impaired tone.. someone somewhere in her family line, procreated with a cousin.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Layla's voice is REALLY annoying.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Layla... shut the fuck up.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I wonder why Eve stop using the moonsault?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

*wow how stupid was that? lol *


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LMAO MIZ she gave her time to get up


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I just don't understand this Diva's division anymore fpalm


----------



## ibax (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

*Layla's strong brit accent trying to be American is GOD AWFUL.*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Moz is doing great on commentary. "She's a 10, you're a 2!"


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

That big ass cinnabon on the side of Eve's head.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I had never heard Layla speak before.

I never want to hear that again.

She can just stay eye candy.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The Miz is a god :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lmao finally Miz said something. 

and Kaitlyn :yum:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LOL Layla & Miz are cracking me up with their 'feud' :lmao :lmao :lmao

Swagger getting airtime besides jobbing? WHAAAT.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I honestly feel bad for Swagger.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

he's better than thith


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This whole Eve turning over a new leaf thing is really making me miss Maxine.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

dat swagger repackaging...

also, AJ is fucking retarded. Brock left, yeah...Jericho didnt leave, he was forced to go.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Damn right you're better than this, Swaggs.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

YOU CAN'T LEAVE!?!? WE NEED A JOBBER!!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

You know what? There's finally some direction Nd storytelling in the divas division, so I'm not mad.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lol at putting Swagger on the same level as Jericho and Lesnar.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Chris Jericho left? AJ that was your own goddamn fault you put his contract on the line


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

NOO SWAGGER


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

What? No Jack Thwagger jobbing?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"Jericho left."

...Really?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

People will leave, board of directors will step in and Tattoo will be out of a job.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Chris Jericho left? BITCH YOU PUT HIM IN A MATCH IN WHICH IF HE LOST, HIS CONTRACT WAS TERMINATED.

This short bus bitch.:lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Swagger leaving and coming back bigger than Ryback and with an awesome GOATee


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Jericho left? You fired him.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

And there goes Swagger. I'm heartbroken.

In all seriousness I do feel bad the guy has been treated like shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

BYE BYE SWAGGAH!!!!!!!! :jay2


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

*Is it me or did that sound like AJ's relationships?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

What the fuck is even going on in the Divas division these days?

Waitwut. AJ, its YOUR fault that Jericho left. WWE has no clue what they're doing.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Layla needs to stop trying to Americanise herself. You're British love, keep it that way.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



ibax said:


> *Layla's strong brit accent trying to be American is GOD AWFUL.*


Thats probably the problem. Let her use her real voice WWE.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

What swagger is gone? fuck this


----------



## John_who (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Swager get a repackage maybe?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Jack Swagger with a future endeavor or Jack Swagger with a storyline?


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I know there's many people here who dont like Swagger but I sure as hell aint one of them. God DAMN if he's quit WWE


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Dont let Hornswoggle bite your ass out the door Swagger. 

Thank fucking god.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

*"Chris Jericho left." - AJ.*







"Chris, if Dolph Ziggler beats you, you're out of the WWE." - AJ.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I heard a faint "What about Daniel Bryan?"


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Does anyone really care if Swagger leaves? LoL


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I really hope they aren't setting up AJ losing the GM position, I actually kind of like having a non annoying heel GM


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cena will never leave, so at least AJ has that.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

wwe logic sometimes..


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I'm confused as to what that Divas match was supposed to make us think. Layla is a face champ, Kaitlyn is supposed to be a tough challenge, but a friend. Eve is a heel. Eve looks like a face, cleanly pins Kaitlyn, Layla throws a half incomprehensible tantrum at ringside, looks like a bitch. Makes sense, I guess.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Layla kind of killed Miz on commentary right there. "Real World Champion? In Who's eyes? In who's eyes?" LMAO. LAYLA! LAYLA! LAYLA!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

You know... the way they are treating all champions is just getting to the point I can't watch this live. Seriously, the woman's division might suck but stop fucking burying the champion at every turn. How can it get better when you go out of your way to make sure the champion and challengers aren't anything to worry about? 

Another walk out? At least this one makes more sense than the HHH bullshit last year, but the only real payoff is Heyman getting the mantle and Punk getting the last laugh.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I kind of feel bad for swagger now, and that says a lot, considering how much shit I write about him on these forums. I hope one day he gets some charisma, and becomes interesting.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LOL. I fucking lost it when she said Jericho left.

Now if my memory serves me right, she made the stipulation of putting Jericho's contract on the line against Ziggles' MitB case. 

:lmao


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"Jericho left." - AJ Lee


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Wait, didn't AJ put Jericho's contract on the line?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

AJ: 'Jericho left me'

Er, no...you terminated his contract because he lost to Ziggler.

Fucking retarded show fpalm


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

can someone send a tout or tweet to them that Jericho didnt leave it was AJ that forced him out lol.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

:lmao:lmao


Headliner said:


> Chris Jericho left? BITCH YOU PUT HIM IN A MATCH IN WHICH IF HE LOST, HIS CONTRACT WAS TERMINATED.
> 
> *This short bus bitch*.:lmao


:lmao


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Its a good idea for Swagger to take some time off. He can come back better with a fresh start. Also that was a lot of banter with Layla and Miz.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Whatev, I got to see Tensai. Fuck continuity, I'm happy.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Bye Swagger and good riddance


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



ToddTheBod said:


> *"Chris Jericho left." - AJ.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but if it hasn't been included in any recaps or video vignettes than it didn't happen.

Lol.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

more anger management YES!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

*It's hard to take Swagger seriously once you see his goofy "hyped up" entrance.*


----------



## evanderlongoria (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

the only reason i watched that match was because of EVE, she is the best thing in the diva's division. EVE :yum:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I have to wonder if the WWE is really this stupid or if they assume we are stupid enough to not remember shit that happened two weeks ago.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Anger managment is over already??


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Anger Management is over  now im getting angry


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The last anger management segment? They could have done this for a month and I would have been entertained.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Borias said:


> I'm confused as to what that Divas match was supposed to make us think. Layla is a face champ, Kaitlyn is supposed to be a tough challenge, but a friend. Eve is a heel. Eve looks like a face, cleanly pins Kaitlyn, Layla throws a half incomprehensible tantrum at ringside, looks like a bitch. Makes sense, I guess.


People still care about the Divas division?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I'm not exaggerating when I say that I've been watching this on mute pretty much all night (I'm watching Breaking Bad on TV as well) and it has made the matches vastly more watchable. I'm not kidding. Y'all should try it out.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



LadyCroft said:


> *It's hard to take Swagger seriously once you see his goofy "hyped up" entrance.*


I've never taken him or anything he's ever said seriously.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Chris Jericho left? BITCH YOU PUT HIM IN A MATCH IN WHICH IF HE LOST, HIS CONTRACT WAS TERMINATED.
> 
> This short bus bitch.:lmao


:lmao :lmao


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I know we joke around everything each week. But all kidding aside, do people realize just how much of a *mess* this company has been the past few years?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

SHUT UP HAROLD


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So their number one contender just lost to a glorified secretary... Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

SHUT UP HAROLD


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Shut up harrold :lol :lol


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

SHUT UP HAROLD!! Haha


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"Shutup, Harold!"

I LOVE THIS


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Harold rules.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lol!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"SHUT UP HAROLD!!!" :lmao :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

No more Harold!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Should've told him to "sit his dumb ass down" instead.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Jericho should have taken the case on tour, least we get taunting videos to zig every week... the case just on sidestage, being covered in beer, spray painted... have a time of it, living the rock n roll dream...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"Shut up, Harold!" :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

OMG LMFAO I CANT. I CANT.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

dat big ass michael cole heat


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Brilliant


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Triple Threat at NOC: D Bry vs. Kane vs. Harold


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao I fucking love this


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

:lmao

Daniel Bryan fears no man! :bryan


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The chick mocking Twitter in the back :lmao
The best.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Hug it out!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Harold getting the fuck outta there before shit goes down.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

oh fuck this twitter vote bullshit.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#wwehug


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

TAG TEAM. ANGER MANAGEMENT


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I bet they're going to hug it out. WWE will rig it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

VOTE TO HUG IT OUT!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Here comes the tag team.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LOL, he finally broke down.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"hug it out" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Hug it out! haha


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

HUG IT OUT HUG IT OUT HUG IT OUT!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

*:lmao WWE you fucking killin' me here.*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

They buried Harold.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#WWEhug


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#WWEHug

Obvious choice.

Though I'd settle for the tag team.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#WWEHUG :lmao


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Daniel Bryan and Kane as a tag team? Could be very interesting


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Borias said:


> I'm confused as to what that Divas match was supposed to make us think. Layla is a face champ, Kaitlyn is supposed to be a tough challenge, but a friend. Eve is a heel. Eve looks like a face, cleanly pins Kaitlyn, Layla throws a half incomprehensible tantrum at ringside, looks like a bitch. Makes sense, I guess.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

TAG TEAM TAG TEAM TAG TEAM!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#WWEhug


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Hug it out! Hug it out! :lmao


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#haroldonapolematch


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

hug of course


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

What about the fourth choice, #WWEItDoesntMatterBecauseTheyllStillFight


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

errr I don't know which to pick do I choose tag team or hug?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#WWEhug

The predictions for the end on December 21st, 2012 are coming to light.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#WWEHarold


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Not sure what I want. Hmm... if tag, then against whom? Questions questions...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#WWEALL


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

i voted hug


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#WWEhug

LMAO. I've seen it all now :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#WWETag


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



ShaggyK said:


> I really hope they aren't setting up AJ losing the GM position, I actually kind of like having a non annoying heel GM


But AJ is annoying. Sorry let me rephrase that, AJ is FUCKING annoying


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

All about the #WWEHug


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

It's gotta be about Bryan and Kane tag teaming


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#WWEHUG make it happen


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Otunga works for Del Rio :yes best decision yet

hoping WWE universe doesnt choose Hug it out. If they do fake these plz just have it be tag team.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

imagine if voting mattered


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

yep #WWEhug though I was thinking they would make a good tag team.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Come on tag team... course with the WWE universe we'll get the stupid one.. *sigh*


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Absence makes the heart grow fonder. Not in Jack Swaggers case.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I don't care if it's rigged I still voted tag.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

What's Del Rio paying Otunga? The finest Mexican coffee beans?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lol, the psychiatrist will need anger management now.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Evolution said:


> I'm not exaggerating when I say that I've been watching this on mute pretty much all night (I'm watching *Breaking Bad* on TV as well) and it has made the matches vastly more watchable. I'm not kidding. Y'all should try it out.


Great choice :jesse


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#WWEHug :lmao 

But yeah, tag team. Honestly the poll should've been for team names.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-09-03/decide-what-kane-bryan-should-do

WWE Hug's winning guys!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

WCW 2000 has *nothing* on modern day WWE.

Hug. It. Out.

Yup.

Hug. It. Out.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Wagg's not gonna be happy about this.


----------



## evanderlongoria (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

i want another david otunga lawyer commercial!


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#WWETag please.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#WWEtag


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



SP103 said:


> What's Del Rio paying Otunga? The finest Mexican coffee beans?


:lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#WWEinfernomatch


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#WWEtag please.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Just noticed (on a UK ad for Dredd 3D) that it's been rated '18' here? So presumably that means it's been rated 'R' in the States.

So WWE PG are heavily promoting an R rated movie?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

#WWETag


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Tedious said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-09-03/decide-what-kane-bryan-should-do
> 
> WWE Hug's winning guys!


This will be the funniest thing ever


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I voted Hug.

looks like that one is way ahead right now


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Domino's commercial is sped up...


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#WWEFirstBlood


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#Boots2Burglars :Rock


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Doesn't Alberto treat Ricardo like crap all the time? lol Why is he sad?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

6 FAST 6 FURIOUS


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

feed me corn


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

:rocky He does what he wants!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Now they are doing Ryback merchandise lol.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

POP For Ryback! YES :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Jinder Mihal is not a credible opponent wwe


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

omg its goldber--RYBACK!


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Serously...Ryback vs Jinder Mahal again?

Way to be innovative WWE.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Leggo Mahal


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Oh god! Ryback's theme song used to be the only thing I liked about him. Corrected.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ryback is over. You know what If you can't beat em join em Ryback all the way!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Why did he wave a badge? If the Rock charged at me I would fucking bolt


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Fucking seriously? Hasn't Ryback beaten this loser a million times already? MOVE. HIM. ON.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Nothing we witness tonight will have any ramification that extend beyond two weeks. Storylines will be forgotten, angles will be changed at the drop of a dime, and new plot developments will born from thin air and at the expense of something we just saw last week.

Oh, and rest assured... you're bound to see a match you've seen 500 times before.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Blueforce7 said:


> Doesn't Alberto treat Ricardo like crap all the time? lol Why is he sad?


It doesn't suck itself..... :cool2


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Lol his theme is called "Meat is on the table"?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Feed Me Evan Bourne


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Forgot I had to endure this shit every week.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I just can't get interested in Ryback.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

GOLDBERG!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lol, Goldberg chants. Something we haven't heard before.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Poor Jinder. He's been getting on the juice to get bigger and he constantly has to have matches against Rybroids so he looks the same as always by comparison.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Loud Goldberg chants.:lol

Chicago know. Vince act like he don't hear nothing.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

goldberg chants...yes


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Goldberg Chants


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Anyone voting for hug better not bash the WWE for its watered down childish state.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Calm down guys. Something tells me Ryback's gonna challenge Miz for the IC Tittle.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I'm calling it now. Miz to attack Ryback post match!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Fucking Chicago smarks. That chant isn't funny or clever at all.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

:lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Haha, Miz putting himself with Jericho and HBK.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

hasnt he had enough Indian. Didnt he end his "feud" with Mahal 2 weeks ago. Yeah he is getting over but imagine if they took this amount of time with other more talented ppl.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Start a Miz/Ryback feud (Y)


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Jesus Christ, they wasted no time with the Goldberg chants.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This feud is still continuing? Ryback's first feud should have been against someone that's not a jobber.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Miz starting the hype for his match vs Ryback at NOC, callin' it now.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Feed Me More Miz. I hope that's the angle their going with here.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"WHO ARE YOU, COLE?"


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Yeah, Ryback is over.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

What happened to Cole? He's going after Miz tonight.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Wow, Miz is actually telling the truth about Ryback, and Cole is trying to stop it. :lol


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Good for Skip Sheffield for finding a gimmick that sticks with Ryback. Wrestling needs guys like him.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Fucking hell those feed me more chants are huge


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Yup, those were real "feed me more" chants, not piped in.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

IDc if smarks call him Goldberg, Ryback is over.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Over. As. Fuck.

I think the Goldberg chants are just a part of the character now. Its obvious the fans love him.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



NikkiSixx said:


> Wow, Miz is actually telling the truth about Ryback, and Cole is trying to stop it. :lol


quoted for truth...


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

How to stop him? Make him run..LOL :miz


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Guys, I believe it's pronounced "Who's Next".


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Is there a #WWESpinoff option?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

same shit every week, same shit every week, same shit every week ...........


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Dr.Boo said:


> What happened to Cole? He's going after Miz tonight.


hes so confident with his skills vs the miz that its prolly hard not to take some shots at him

i know ive been all about how bad the miz is, but cmon, hes terrible! get out the wwe!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Is it just me or the crowd was not giving a shit and the feed me more chants came out of nowhere?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

dem piped in "FEED ME MORE" chants


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ryback maybe he could beat Super Cena..


----------



## evanderlongoria (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

remember the days of "yup yup what it do!"


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Ziggler Mark said:


> dem piped in "FEED ME MORE" chants


They're not piped in.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

You know who else is dominating Cole? Titus O Neil


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#WWEbraandpantiesmatch


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Dudes. Alex Riley was over as hell. Didn't matter. He sucked in the ring. WWE will find that out when Ryback has a match that lasts longer then 5 mins.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The TNA narrator?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cole and Miz seem to be arguing/disagreeing alot tonight. I remember one time Cole and Miz had a bromance going.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

BTW; I got hotmail'd by cellphone from a friend of mine who's in RAW right now, the "FEED ME MORE" chants weren't piped in. He chanted along :lmao

Holy shit.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I hope the plan is for them to become a tag team no matter what cause I'm fairly sure Hug is gonna win.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Hammertron said:


> hes so confident with his skills vs the miz that its prolly hard not to take some shots at him
> 
> i know ive been all about how bad the miz is, but cmon, hes terrible! get out the wwe!


True. I just meant because he used to lose his mind for The Miz. Just seems weird but this is the WWE we're talking about


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Okay, Cole was being even more obnoxious during that match than usual. Miz telling the truth there.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The once glorious WWF... now this.. what happened?!

God... I hope Punk beats the shit out of Cena in this feud in a swerve of a story where it is a fucking revolution back to what wrestling should fucking be.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LOL smatterings of boo's and Goldberg chants and then loud ass "Feed Me More!" right on queue. Hilarious WWE, hilarious.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

any reaction anyone has ever gotten is piped in or on Smackdown.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Haha Punk even tweeted #WWEHUG, it's trending #1 worldwide.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

http://www.tout.com/m/yr6d16?ref=tw2o7sdx

Otunga representing Del Rio/Ricardo and they plan to sue Sheamus (more on Smackdown)


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Wow, Ryback getting chants? How the hell is that happening?


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Trifektah said:


> LOL smatterings of boo's and Goldberg chants and then loud ass "Feed Me More!" right on queue. Hilarious WWE, hilarious.


They also piped in the clear pictures of a large section of the crowd joining in and doing the arm motions. WWE is brilliant at that.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Trifektah said:


> LOL smatterings of boo's and Goldberg chants and then loud ass "Feed Me More!" right on queue. Hilarious WWE, hilarious.


what about the people that actually go to the events and can clarify that they aren't fake 99.9% of the time like everyone here thinks? the crowd is fake too, right?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

You know I can't even lie. More and more the WWE lives up to it's name. Granted it was always about entertainment, but more so than ever they really want to shove that fact down your throat for some reason. The WWE really is a different animal than the WWF ever was. It really, really is. It's a variety show that just happens to feature some wrestling each week, but make no mistake... it's a variety show first. Wrestling show second.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Trifektah said:


> LOL smatterings of boo's and Goldberg chants and then loud ass "Feed Me More!" right on queue. Hilarious WWE, hilarious.


It's legit chanting, it's obvious when it's piped in and when it's not. Ryback is over as fuck.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Love how some people refuse to accept the fact that Ryback is over.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Wsupden said:


> Haha Punk even tweeted #WWEHUG, it's trending #1 worldwide.


dat boy punk.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Feed me more chants weren't piped in... fucking morons.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ryback only needs as good a conditioning as Sheamus to survive in the main event. They only have matches longer than 15 minutes about once a month.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#HugorRiot


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Dr.Boo said:


> True. I just meant because he used to lose his mind for The Miz. Just seems weird but this is the WWE we're talking about


Well yes, but Miz was speaking truth about the weakness of someone WWE's currently trying to push. Cole was trying to diffuse the situation.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

GET LIL WAYNE COUGH SYRUP DRINKING ASS OFF MY TV SCREEN.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Fred Durst on that picture :lmao


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

NOC theme sucks ass.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

OH NOT KEVIN RUDOLF AGAIN!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hell yeah! Feed me more!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Little Rain?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

OMG How old is that Lil' Wayne picture LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Markoring (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LIL RAIN


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Kevin Rudolph is the official musical ambassador of the WWE.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Why are all the themes wwe picks for ppvs and shows now all pop/rap sounding shit?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



jblvdx said:


> Dudes. Alex Riley was over as hell. Didn't matter. He sucked in the ring. WWE will find that out when Ryback has a match that lasts longer then 5 mins.


That's funny, that's the same thing some people said about Goldberg and John Cena.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

For some reason, I think Punk's gonna show up via Satelite.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Pathetic Ryback haters. The "FMM" chants weren't piped in. I asked someone who's there live, they were loud as fuck.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ryback is definitely over. If you watched the crowd you'd see they were actually chanting.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Love how some people refuse to accept the fact that Ryback is over.


^


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Kevin Rudolf and Limp Bizkit. Who the hell is responsible for WWE music and WHY?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



ogorodnikov said:


> what about the people that actually go to the events and can clarify that they aren't fake 99.9% of the time like everyone here thinks? the crowd is fake too, right?


Not arguing either way, but just so you know, Goldberg's chants were a mix of legit and piped in according to many in WCW at the time. And WWE has proven they aren't above using fake cheers and boos. Ryback very well may have a good sized chant, but it's helped by the piped in chant.

Course he could be over. I don't mind his gimmick... though he needs to face someone.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

thats it...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I approve of AJ losing clothes throughout the night.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So how did she get this job again?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

WTF is with WWE's boner over Kevin Rudolf?

BRYAN!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



JobbyJobberson said:


> You know I can't even lie. More and more the WWE lives up to it's name. Granted it was always about entertainment, but more so than ever they really want to shove that fact down your throat for some reason. The WWE really is a different animal than the WWF ever was. It really, really is. It's a variety show that just happens to feature some wrestling each week, but make no mistake... it's a variety show first. Wrestling show second.


Even when it first turned into WWE it was still a wrestling show FIRST. Wasn't always like this.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

DAT POP


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

YES YES YES!!!


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Feed Me More chants are real guys.. the crowd are lovin this guy for some reason.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Huge pop for my boy Bryan.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

loving the crowd right now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

DAT POP!!!!!!!! :bryan


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

THIS GUY IS SO FUCKING OVER


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

DAT POP for the GOAT.

:lmao I fucking love his polite "No"


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

look at that fucking crowd. Yes this Man


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



JY57 said:


> http://www.tout.com/m/yr6d16?ref=tw2o7sdx
> 
> Otunga representing Del Rio/Ricardo and they plan to sue Sheamus (more on Smackdown)


What is with everyone suing everyone else now? Remember when someone pissed someone else off and they just brawled. 

This is a bit much now.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Bryan is over as hell and cole is going to twist the chants


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Are we really supposed to believe AJ doesn't know who Matt Striker was when he HOSTED THE NXT SEASON SHE WAS A CONTESTANT ON!!?!??!?!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Saw a poster saying "We Want Ambrose" XD


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So AJ's going back into 'crazy chick' mode because her 'normal' persona is as annoying as fuck and everybody's fed up with her as GM already?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I'm surprised that people are shocked that Ryback is over.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



JobbyJobberson said:


> You know I can't even lie. More and more the WWE lives up to it's name. Granted it was always about entertainment, but more so than ever they really want to shove that fact down your throat for some reason. The WWE really is a different animal than the WWF ever was. It really, really is. It's a variety show that just happens to feature some wrestling each week, but make no mistake... it's a variety show first. Wrestling show second.


It being a wresling show second would be an inprovement.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Bryan is just too fucking adorable. At least he's banging the pretty twin.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I know one thing is for sure Teddy Long tweeted #wwetag.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

D Bryan..the KING OF CHICAGO!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> So how did she get this job again?


Passed all her regents exams.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Time to hug it out guys!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I'm so glad all the Bryan thread squatters were right in that his momentum would die down and the chants would be a fad. :cool2


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Pop for Kane too! Legend.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Hornswoggle and Santino are over so Ryberg being over isn't that weird.
But what was weird is how the crowd was quiet and then out of nowhere loud as fuck feed me more chants.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

:bryan HUG ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Kabraxal said:


> Not arguing either way, but just so you know, Goldberg's chants were a mix of legit and piped in according to many in WCW at the time. And WWE has proven they aren't above using fake cheers and boos. Ryback very well may have a good sized chant, but it's helped by the piped in chant.
> 
> Course he could be over. I don't mind his gimmick... though he needs to face someone.


that's the thing though, he IS over. it's not a matter of "could" be over. you can just tell by looking at the crowd sometimes. not EVERY reaction on Smackdown is fake either.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Wsupden said:


> It's legit chanting, it's obvious when it's piped in and when it's not. Ryback is over as fuck.


Missed the point. Nobody gives a shit about the guy except when he's waving his arms.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> Bryan is just too fucking adorable. At least he's banging the pretty twin.


He's banging the one without fake tits right?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Trifektah said:


> Are we really supposed to believe AJ doesn't know who Matt Striker was when he HOSTED THE NXT SEASON SHE WAS A CONTESTANT ON!!?!??!?!


No. We're supposed to believe that the pressure is getting to her already unbalanced emotional and mental state.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

If they hug I will burst in tears at how beautiful it will be


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Shoulda guessed the Bryan marks would be out in droves to direct attention to Bryan's decent pop, calling him the G.O.A.T., yet they weren't anywhere around to say a word about Punk's at the beginning of the show, which by all means was way bigger.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Evolution said:


> I'm surprised that people are shocked that Ryback is over.


Agreed, and this is coming from someone who doesn't like him.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

STOP IT!


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Trifektah said:


> Are we really supposed to believe AJ doesn't know who Matt Striker was when he HOSTED THE NXT SEASON SHE WAS A CONTESTANT ON!!?!??!?!


Well she knew Ziggler from NXT too, but you wouldn't know that by how she interacts with him either.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Jack Swagger is trending just below WWEhug. weird.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

:lol The "BEAT UP COLE" chants.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Tedious said:


> He's banging the one without fake tits right?


Nope, that's Ziggler.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Josh talking reckless about talking matters into his own hands.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#WWEmatch


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Tedious said:


> He's banging the one without fake tits right?


No, I said the pretty one.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

NOW KISS.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

How come everyone who uses the backstabber is hispanic? Carlito, ADR, primo? da fuck WWE you racist.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LOL at Booker fining Kane a undisclosed amount


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Yes!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



KO Bossy said:


> Shoulda guessed the Bryan marks would be out in droves to direct attention to Bryan's decent pop, calling him the G.O.A.T., yet they weren't anywhere around to say a word about Punk's at the beginning of the show, which by all means was way bigger.


Stop hating on the GOAT! 8*D


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

:lol


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Rigged as usual.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Fucking hell


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#CutTheShit


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

this shit is so rigged


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Oh WWE.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This will be embarassing!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

the Hug seen around the world will it Crash the forum?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh fuck this shit

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LOL!!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Hug?? Oh my fucking god...


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

:lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LOL at Mike Chioda directing traffic.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



genocide_cutter said:


> #WWEmatch


I 2nd this.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Hug it out lol


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lawls


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Wsupden said:


> How come everyone who uses the backstabber is hispanic? Carlito, ADR, primo? da fuck WWE you racist.


A couple of Mexicans must have shorted Vince on mowing his lawn or something idk.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The Miz is definitely in fan mode and it's nice to see.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



KO Bossy said:


> Shoulda guessed the Bryan marks would be out in droves to direct attention to Bryan's decent pop, calling him the G.O.A.T., yet they weren't anywhere around to say a word about Punk's at the beginning of the show, which by all means was way bigger.


:kobe Except everyone WAS talking about how over Punk was.

I like that they need a referee for them hugging.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I've never heard a hug get a better reaction in my life.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Kane's nose bleeding once again, damn would they just change that mask already?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

woohoo, i voted hug


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#WWEHug actually is the only one Trending Worldwide this time.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Why do they need to hug again?

"I have to hug this man because my boss put up a vote on Twitter?"


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Are D-Bry's arms long enough to reach around Kane with that 3 foot penis in the way?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LOL Miz. "He's gonna loze it!"


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



killacamt said:


> this shit is so rigged


It was trending #1 worldwide lol.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

All I have to say is that Taker would never have been in such a situation.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Never thought I'd hear a hug it out chant in WWE lol.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"Hug It Out"
:lmao


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This is so gay. I remember when Kane set people on fire.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This reminds me of Danielson/Generico back in ROH


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



David Banner said:


> Kane's nose bleeding once again, damn would they just change that mask already?


I heard that that is red paint from his eye area running


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Why is there a ref for a hug?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

WrestlingJesus is going to have a field day making a Youtube video about this shit fpalm


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

this is..........


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



killacamt said:


> this shit is so rigged


It definitely is, and always has been.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The death of Kane's character will come with this hug.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Now that's a reaction


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

OMG HE CALLED THEM WRESTLERS...QUICK, CORRECT HIM AND HAVE MIZ CALL THEM SUPERSTARS!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

You screamed bloody murder while Show was giving premature birth and carried X Pac close to bridal style but you can't hug another dude?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Why is Bryan not one of the champions.. he is more over than anyone on the roster and has been for a while. He gets it... he just gets it.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"I LOVE YOU POPS"


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

At least Bryan is getting a good crowd reaction.

I just wish he wasn't a comedy character and nothing else, anymore. That's fine if the WWE wants to make him funny. But to this extent? Heh..


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The crowd is white hot for a HUG. A fucking HUG. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> All I have to say is that Taker would never have been in such a situation.


Taker and Kane have always been different that way. Kane was always the one with a comedy side.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Bryan with a chest bump


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Daniel Bryan ALWAYS tries not to laugh :lmao I love the guy.

And Miz is SO much better than Lawler. So glad he's here for this.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cole said 'wrestler'  FUTURE ENDEVOURED!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Why do they need a referee to officiate the hugging?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



TJTheGr81 said:


> :kobe Except everyone WAS talking about how over Punk was.


Except you same people were talking about his pop like it was as good as Punk's...I mean it was a good pop, but the Bryan marks talk about him like he's the be all end all.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This is so awkward lol.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

motherfucker this make me sick


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Haha, the crowd is going crazy for this :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

:lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

*Wrestling... not gay at all.*


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

embrace the hug


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



ToxieDogg said:


> WrestlingJesus is going to have a field day making a Youtube video about this shit fpalm


Fuck WrestlingJesus.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

you didn't hug me LMFAO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Wrestling is not homosexual.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Bryan trying not to laugh


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"You didn't hug me!"

:lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Kane's character has been ruined and their attempts to revive it, they ruined it again.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



KO Bossy said:


> Except you same people were talking about his pop like it was as good as Punk's...I mean it was a good pop, but the Bryan marks talk about him like he's the be all end all.


Because he is .....


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Daniel Bryan can't suppress his laughter....haha


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Daniel Bryan yelling "You didnt hug me" is just hilarious


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Another PG Era moment...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

*No cole it's about 16 people chanting that. *


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I don't know about anyone else but I am really liking Miz on Commentary!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Is Kane bleeding? This hug it out match is getting out of hand


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I love that Miz is marking out for this :lmao 

"YOU DIDN'T HUG ME!!"


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Embrace the Bryan.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

And they say wrestling is gay..


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

the universe love it and they are in a smark city!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Minotauro501 said:


> I heard that that is red paint from his eye area running


The paint around his eyes would be dry by now, paint doesn't run like that, Jeff Hardy, Sting etc never had paint running down like that. When you put paint on your face is doesn't run down in streams like that.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Embrace the hate


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Fuck WrestlingJesus.


I agree


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#goatfacemanlove.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Vince's dick gets hard when something WWE related trends on Twitter.

And then it shrinks next week along with the ratings.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

HOW DO YOU KNOW THESE RULES?!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"YOU DIDN'T HUG ME!" :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

this shit is pure gold.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Miz is HILARIOUS


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This is clowning...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"HOW DO YOU KNOW THESE THINGS?!?" I can't. :lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This is longer than anything the midcarders have gotten tonight.

:lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Crowd is making this awesome. So is Miz.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Bryan's trying so fucking hard not not laugh :lmao


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This is fantastic!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So this is a 2 out of 3 hugs match?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Yeah, no doubt this will make clip of the week for The Soup.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

#RAW, #WWEHug, Swagger, Chicago. Top 4 trends on Twitter.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This is lasting way too long.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Thank god Monday Night football is back next week.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The Miz makes this. Sounds like a fan :miz


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

*now kiss.*


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Iron man hugging match


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Fuck WrestlingJesus.


I'm not the guy's biggest fan myself, but this is just feeding the guy with enough ammo to make hate videos for the next month. fpalm


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



NoyK said:


> Pathetic Ryback haters. The "FMM" chants weren't piped in. I asked someone who's there live, they were loud as fuck.


someone at the show confirmed this? You mean someone took the time out of their time of chanting "FEED ME MORE" to call you personally and confirm the chants weren't piped in? :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I bet Miz wrote the rule book on hugging it out during one of the Challenges.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The Corpse King is BACK!


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Evolution said:


> The death of Kane's character will come with this hug.


I knew they would pull some crap like this once they put him in anger management class. fpalm


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Thus solidifying the creation of one of the best tag teams in history.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Evolution said:


> This is longer than anything the midcarders have gotten in years.
> 
> :lol


Fixed.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

WWE has become gay if you know what I mean. Haha


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ryder should come out so they can both destroy him.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

:lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> So this is a 2 out of 3 hugs match?


I loled.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Can we just continue having Miz on commentary on a weekly basis?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So Kane should be sick of himself and embrace ALL THE HATE now??? and wear 3 masks?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Uh oh....


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Okay... this is now officially so bad it's good XD


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This segment is fucking killing me. :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

:lmao :lmao :lmao CALM DOWN GUYS


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Hell this hug out last longer than WHC match at WM


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This is going on a bit too long now, jeeze.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



David Banner said:


> The paint around his eyes would be dry by now, paint doesn't run like that, Jeff Hardy, Sting etc never had paint running down like that. When you put paint on your face is doesn't run down in streams like that.


And none of the wrestlers you cited wear a leather mask over paint like...that.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

that awkward moment where Daniel Bryan and Kane get more TV time than the WHC and the WWE champion combined...


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Kane is having a great year when you think back to all hes done since that Cena feud.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

they stop all the commercials for this?


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This shit's pretty entertaining. What's with everybody bitchin' about it, b? Lighten up.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The recap of this just ate half of smackdowns airtime.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This segment is about the length of 5 Divas matches combined.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Chick Fil A didn't approve of that hug


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

That uppercut looked stiff.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Got to admit, Miz on commentary is working. Lawler can stay injured as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Im hoping for a Harold run in.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Miz is far from seasoned, but he is infinitely more engaging on commentary than Lawler. In fact fuck it. Miz should be an announcer from now on. He's always been a good talker.

I'm not even kidding, sadly.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Bryan marks must be losing their minds right now.:lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Harold to run-in here any second now


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

segment of the year I'm going to make that hug my signature


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

that was awesome

daniel bryan and kane are the highlight of every raw


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Kane was getting flashbacks to his Gene Snitsky feud.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

They should put Cena in Anger Management next. With Sandow


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Is this the longest segment to not go to a commercial tonight?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Fucking great. Bryan has become the highlight of Raw.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

that segmant was pretty funny. Bryan is gold.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I hope Cessaro gets a good pop


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Remember when Kane took a chair to the head or back and didn't flinch? Takes one shot to the arm and he's down for the count.

Also, hopefully Cesaro erases Santino from US title contention after tonight.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

If the Tombstone isn't #1 - then that list is fucking bullshit.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Plz no Cobra crap


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Interested in the DVD... but there are really only two finishers that should be number one really... Sweet Chin Music or the Stunner... quick and can be used on anyone. Though out of pure realism, a kick to the jaw easily trumps almost any finisher out there.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



FourWinds said:


> And none of the wrestlers you cited wear a leather mask over paint like...that.


The Hurricane, how about that? He would go through long matches and not a drop would be running down. Kane has it coming don his nose before he even gets in the ring, does that make sense?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Did anyone else lose about half an hour of the program? My Virgin went off -__-


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

If there's a Slammy for Alchemical Achievement in Turning Bullshit into Gold, Bryan deserves about fourteen of them.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

......I still want them to be a tag team.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Went on a little too long, but that segment was great.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



WillMark4NewJack said:


> I hope Cessaro gets a good pop


I'd give Aksana a good pop, if you know what I mean.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Kane/Bryan are the highlights of this show.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

awesome


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I was actually hoping this will lead to them become a tag team. Maybe they will later on in the future.

Oh well, nice segment that kind of dragged a little.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

There's no way they would let Kane do that chair thing with the PG Rating.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"The last time this much violence happened after a hug, Tiffany and Drew McIntyre got divorced."


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cena vs. Del Rio zzzzzzz


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Kane has been in some of the funniest shit in the business this just adds to the list


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

That was an excellent segment. Bryan and Kane got a good feud going on. Better than everything else going on in the WWE.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Kane is just a boss, D-Bry too. Highlight of every RAW!


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Was Chris Benoit in one of those clips on the 50 finisher dvd? The one with the orange tights looked like him


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

hard to argue who is more stale, swagger and wut he had goin or del rio


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

the GOAT is now solidified as a joke, on top of his PPV Jobbing. pretty sad.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ugh...PEE BREAK. Brb.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Smallest pop for Santino in a good while.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This crowd is popping for everyone tonight.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Wow, I'm surprised the US title is getting featured on Raw. Usually, WWE couldn't give a shit about that title.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Will Santino ever start getting outright bood? his pops have gone down a lot but he's not getting bood yet.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Another chance for Santino to drag wrestling further into the gutter


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Wonder how the smarks'll react to Cesaro?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Aksana :yum:


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Hoping they chant Claudio soon...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

AND LISTEN TO THAT POP!!! THE FUTURE OF THE WWE PEOPLE!!! PUSH HIM!!!!


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Crowd sounds dead for Cesaro


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cesaro is being wasted in this silly feud


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

And nobody gave a fuck.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Oh he has music? That's nice.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Start of Cesaros theme is like Dean Malenkos


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Who decided to give Cesaro THIS theme music?

I mean WTF


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

yikes Absolutely no reaction for Cesaro.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Crickets for Claudio


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



NoyK said:


> There's no way they would let Kane do that chair thing with the PG Rating.


you're joking, right? b/c theyve done that chair thing in PG era...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



TJC93 said:


> Did anyone else lose about half an hour of the program? My Virgin went off -__-


Was fine here on Sky + HD. Haven't lost any of the show tonight.

Last time Sky did a digibox firmware update duting the show was when AJ was asking Punk to marry her just before Money In The Bank. Lost about 10 mins of the show and pretty much that entire segment when that happened.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

i wonder is askana's nipples are as big as cesasro's


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



WillMark4NewJack said:


> I hope Cessaro gets a good pop


*Why would he? No one knows who he is.*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

God damn are Aksana's tits huge.

Cesaro's theme is really terrible, as well.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Minotauro501 said:


> Was Chris Benoit in one of those clips on the 50 finisher dvd? The one with the orange tights looked like him


He was when Jericho hit him with a diamond cutter


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

bahhhhh hahahahah Cole botching, and saying "Michael Cole here with Mik--.............the Miz on monday night raw"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Where's Chris Hero?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



JobbyJobberson said:


> Miz is far from seasoned, but he is infinitely more engaging on commentary than Lawler. In fact fuck it. Miz should be an announcer from now on. He's always been a good talker.
> 
> I'm not even kidding, sadly.


I hope Miz is on Commentary more often. I am really liking him on commentary tonight.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

lol cobra doesn't do damage without the sock?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So wait, Cobra is code for penis? Oh, WWE.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I wouldn't be surprised if we get a segment where the Cobra is banging Aksana behind a closed locker room door


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I like Cesaro's new theme song.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Antonio Cesaro's new theme sound way too much like Dean Malenko's old theme


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cesaro video segments and mic time fucking suck, he's speaks many languages and is boring in all fucking 5. 


Aksana to leave him for the cobra 
#CobraFistingTout.


"Jake the SNake, had no sock puppet, He just punched ppl in the mouth and DDT'd em... " - Awesome line from the miz,


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Anyone missed Lawler on commentary tonight?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Good, the match is done.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Thank you for saying that miz about Jake the Snake


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ok Miz. You said the IC title is one of the most prestigious titles in the company, now you say the US title is one of the most prestigious titles in the company. I mean there's only four singles titles.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Santino back where he belongs...getting squashed


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Askana is the chick from Orphan all grown up.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



leon79 said:


> Anyone missed Lawler on commentary tonight?


No Miz has been great and Lawler is always DREADFUL.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Have Cesaro feud with Kofi and people will care about him.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Y2-Jerk said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if we get a segment where the Cobra is banging Aksana behind a closed locker room door


Honestly, I'm all up for some Lithuanian bestiality action every now and then.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

There's no "Swiss" language....there a Swiss variation of Standard German, but no actual "Swiss" language. 

Silly WWE.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

he kinda looks like justin credible.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Why no Brodus Clay tonight?


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Anthony Cesaro looks like a weaker US Champ than Santino. Feels like they implied that the only way Cesaro can win is by exploiting Aksana. Lol, he got the belt way too soon and no one really gives a crap.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

You think MGK wonders why people might bully him now? A 130 pound man covered in tats...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

PEREZ HILTON doing the anti bullying thing? PEREZ FUCKING HILTON?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

oh yeah random gimmick match plus ba star


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Doesn't matter what they called you, David. You became the World Champion.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



ESPNNYC1 said:


> Why no Brodus Clay tonight?


because he fucking sucks


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ricardo, if you're being bullied *STAND UP!*


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Does anyone happen to know the name of the song that played just now when Cena vs Del Rio was advertised?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Perez Hilton..the Queen of Bullying...on an anti bully commercial.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This theme reminds me of Deam Malenko's old theme.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



iwatchwrestling said:


> You think MGK wonders why people might bully him now? A 130 man covered in tats...


Yeah but he can bully them back about their bank accounts now.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Leechmaster said:


> There's no "Swiss" language....there a Swiss variation of Standard German, but no actual "Swiss" language.
> 
> Silly WWE.


Silly Cesaro for not mentioning it even though he's actually from there


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

There's no official language called 'Swiss' They usually speak German or French.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

His finisher looked like a variation of the Styles Clash


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Tedious said:


> PEREZ HILTON doing the anti bullying thing? PEREZ FUCKING HILTON?


I KNOW!

Be A Star might as well go with "Don't be a bully...unless you're ~famous~" as it's slogan.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



ESPNNYC1 said:


> Why no Brodus Clay tonight?


Tending to his drunkodactyl.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This Be a Star bullshit needs to stop.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

*Perez shouldn't you be drawing cum stains on a random celebrity instead of this anti-bullying stuff?*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



ESPNNYC1 said:


> Why no Brodus Clay tonight?


Well because Brodus is useless unless he has Cameron with him of course. I mean he can't just have 1 back up dancer he needs 2!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



leon79 said:


> Anyone missed Lawler on commentary tonight?


Nope!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



ESPNNYC1 said:


> Why no Brodus Clay tonight?


There's still time, but...one of his 'funkadactyls' (Cameron) got suspended for DUI.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



TJC93 said:


> Silly Cesaro for not mentioning it even though he's actually from there


That too...although I think "In Swiss German / Swiss Standard German" would just sound too funky for the troglodytes who watch this show. It's the same reason why Kingston is billed from Ghana, *West Africa.*


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

B A Star? So hypocritical.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> Perez Hilton..the Queen of Bullying...on an anti bully commercial.


He's a attention whore jumping on a bandwagon, why is this surprising?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cameron is probably at the club right now.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

You guys think the end will be good?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Punk will obviously be getting involved in the ME somehow


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Cameron is probably at the club right now.


Sweating out that Malaysian Yaki.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Both of them got jobber entrances. Damn.:lol


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ryder on Raw!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Oh boys two jobbers


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Double Jobber entracne?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Battle of the Jobbers.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

THE ONE MAN BAND BABBAAAAY


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Two jobbers?! What is this? Superstars?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I knew Slater vs Ryder would get a match over their twitter feud


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

2 jobber entrances?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Filler is filler.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I feel so sorry for Ryder.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

woo woo woo you know it


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Did the WWE give Ryder a jobber entrance just so the public wouldn't see how over he is?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Matches being made due to Twitter wars.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

shiiiiit double jobber entrances


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ryder and Slater's twitter feud getting on tv? Well how about that? WWE must REALLY be pressed for filler if they're willing to put Zack Ryder on TV.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Cameron is probably at the club right now.


She's probably driving home


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Look at Miz putting over Ryder.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Leechmaster said:


> That too...although I think "In Swiss German / Swiss Standard German" would just sound too funky for the troglodytes who watch this show. It's the same reason why Kingston is billed from Ghana, *West Africa.*


Now I am confused, because I'm pretty sure "Ghana, West Africa" is actually acceptable.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

They BOTH got a jobber entrance? :lmao

Oh wait...they let us here a quick bit of Ryder's music.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

holy shit slater vs zack, wrestlemania main event right there.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ryder vs Slater

WWE must have finally figured out how to make both guys lose.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

JOBBER FIGHT!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Who the fuck will actually win in this match? :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

When did Miz and Cole turn face?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Great two comedy characters having match with no comedy in it.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Miz is annoying tonight


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The Miz is great. Putting over superstars unlike Cole.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> holy shit slater vs zack, wrestlemania main event right there.




Hard to believe they are giving it away on live tv!


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Please Cole and Miz every week


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Remember when Justin Gabriel was said to be the third break out star of Nexus?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The Miz on commentary is awesome.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I'm sure someone on here, last year I believe, said that they can easily see Ryder being in one of the major matches at Mania. 

Bless your heart.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Double count out?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Geez, Slater is a goofy looking motherfucker!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

You know... at least these two in the ring actually have run with these gimmicks and made something out of em... they actually are distinct from many of the other lower tier wrestlers.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Isn't Perez Hilton's whole hustle depend on bullying?


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cole and miz call the match!


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



NikkiSixx said:


> Now I am confused, because I'm pretty sure "Ghana, West Africa" is actually acceptable.


You bill someone from their "City, Country" when it's International, but "Country, Continental Quadrant" is just ridiculous.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Leechmaster said:


> That too...although I think "In Swiss German / Swiss Standard German" would just sound too funky for the troglodytes who watch this show. It's the same reason why Kingston is billed from Ghana, *West Africa.*


Isn't that correct? Pretty sure Ghana is in the West Africa region


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Heath Slater should use those lethal arm drags he nearly took Joey Kingston down with on Saturday Morning Slam.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

something tells me theyre just having Miz read off of Lawler's cards tonight....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

bullshit


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Zak Ryder should bring back the Zak attack


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Miz killing it on commentary


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The crowd was hot for Ryder!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Vickie cutting into Zack's time? Lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

There are flat chested bitches paying thousands of dollars to get what Heath has naturally.

Please don't bring out Tattoo again.


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#Ryderstillalive


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Vickie and AJ cat fight again ah yeah shucky ducky quack quack


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Two wins in a row for Zack Ryder! 

And now we won't see him on TV for 6 months.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



ToddTheBod said:


> Vickie cutting into Zack's time? Lol.



Zack cutting into Vickie's time.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

this show seems fucking rushed tonight...it's a three hour show, how do they not have enough time to pace the show?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

"and vickie is going to ruin it" haha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Damn Vicki. Chick got some hips on her.











....................................I wonder if Chavo hit that.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Plenty of fine meat on thos bid ol' thighs,


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Vickie thinks she's Stone Cold? Taking the show hostage?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Miz is so much better than Lawler. Although I think a rabid skunk would be better than Lawler...


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Wow a sit in lol


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> There are flat chested bitches paying thousands of dollars to get what Heath has naturally.
> 
> Please don't bring out Tattoo again.


I'm not surprised they set him up against Lita with all that estrogen he has.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Damn Vicki. Chick got some hips on her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Check out dem calves too.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

God, after the first hour we are back to normal RAW fuckery.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Damn Vicki. Chick got some hips on her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tony Atlas slut shamed her so...ya never know.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



bluestar said:


> Isn't that correct? Pretty sure Ghana is in the West Africa region


My comment:

"*would just sound too funky for the troglodytes who watch this show*. It's the same reason why Kingston is billed from Ghana, West Africa. "

He's not billed from Accra, Ghana or Cape Coast, Ghana because the typical American can't find Ghana on a map. Saying "Ghana, West Africa" makes it easier for them to find the country on a map. 

I just think it's ridiculous. It's like saying Cesaro is from Switzerland, Central Europe or Jinder Mahal is from India, Southern Asia.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Yeah, Miz is entertaining on commentary tonight. I don't get the hate.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Damn Vicki. Chick got some hips on her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? His aunt?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

so how has Raw been for everyone. havent been reading posts. Is this another 3 hours suck awful raw or has this been a decent raw even with #WWEHUG


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Leechmaster said:


> My comment:
> 
> "*would just sound too funky for the troglodytes who watch this show*. It's the same reason why Kingston is billed from Ghana, West Africa. "
> 
> ...


But West Africa is the correct term for that geographical area, google it bro, it is given that name.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Leechmaster said:


> My comment:
> 
> "*would just sound too funky for the troglodytes who watch this show*. It's the same reason why Kingston is billed from Ghana, West Africa. "
> 
> ...




People have heard of Switzerland and India though. Ghana isn't as recognizable to many [idiots] in the audience.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I want to be that chair.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



SoupMan Prime said:


> so how has Raw been for everyone. havent been reading posts. Is this another 3 hours suck awful raw or has this been a decent raw even with #WWEHUG


It's been hit and miss.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Check out dem calves too.


I don't know if she out do Bully though.


Amber B said:


> Tony Atlas slut shamed her so...ya never know.


Really? didn't know that. Then again Tony could be mad that she turned his ******** ass down.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Chris Jericho ‏@IAmJericho
I heard that @WWEAJLee is sad because I “left” the WWE. Hmmm who was it that booked the contract vs contract match on #Raw to begin with?


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Leechmaster said:


> My comment:
> 
> "*would just sound too funky for the troglodytes who watch this show*. It's the same reason why Kingston is billed from Ghana, West Africa. "
> 
> ...


Ah, get you now. I completely agree with that.

Oh and as if Americans have maps.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



SoupMan Prime said:


> so how has Raw been for everyone. havent been reading posts. Is this another 3 hours suck awful raw or has this been a decent raw even with #WWEHUG


Good for me actually. Haven't seen too much complaining in the thread but we'll probably get the usual "worst show ever" posts when the show is over.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Punk is gonna wreck Cena in some way tonight, and have the crowd explode. If the WWE is smart this is what they'll do..


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

is it me or is vickie puttin on dem pounds again?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Extremely extreme close up.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



SoupMan Prime said:


> so how has Raw been for everyone. havent been reading posts. Is this another 3 hours suck awful raw or has this been a decent raw even with #WWEHUG


It's not terrible. The Kane/Bryan segments have been fucking awesome, everything else is meh. I gave myself high hopes for it, when I know I shouldn't have, so now I'm disappointed there's no Ambrose or Heyman, even though I didn't say he'd be there but I saw others saying Heyman was gonna be there tonight, the Ambrose thing was more me and that one picture the guy posted that he's in Chicago, and other reports.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

WHAT?


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

First hour was great. Since then it's slowly declined, hoping Punk's appearance in the main event is worth waiting for.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Damn Vicki. Chick got some hips on her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You saw that shit too? Oh yeah. #blackmanvision

I mean her face looks like a pterodactyl, but she's got some legs on her.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Seriously? His aunt?


Not through blood.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

AJ and Vickie should have a bra and panties match at NOC


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Stupid what chants.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> Tony Atlas slut shamed her so...ya never know.


Didn't he also say that Kelly Kelly was a virgin?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Ziggler Mark said:


> is it me or is vickie puttin on dem pounds again?


Yes and no. It's her bottom half and the fact that she wears horribly cut/unflattering clothes.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

You guys wanting to slam Vickie scare me, she looks like me nan... ¬_¬


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Eastwooding!!!!


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

LOL the chair!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

She thinks she's Clint Eastwood?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

trollin clint eastwood


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

OMG THE CLINT EASTWOOD THING LOL


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Is she doing a parody of Clint Eastwoods recent speech?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So they're mocking the Clint Eastwood debacle. 

That fucking music.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

holy fuck... they making fun of the Clint Eastwood thing? amazing!


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Wsupden said:


> But West Africa is the correct term for that geographical area, google it bro, it is given that name.


I don't think you're understanding me....

I know it's geographically correct. But why can't you bill him from an actual city? 

Do I need to continue explaining, or will your simple mind understand the point I'm conveying?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

was Vickie just talking to Little Jimmy? what the fuck was she talking to an empty chair for?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

They're pulling a Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ok I get why she is complaining about being attacked, but why is she still bringing up the match with Ziggler and Jerico? He won that match.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Oh no, Clint Eastwood


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I see you wit dat Eastwood/RNC shit, WWE. I see you.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

AJ is serious she in't skipping uh oh


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

aw crap, there goes linda campaign.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So Vickie's going to have another fight with AJ thus involving the Board/Vince then AJ will be fired then Vickie will return as GM only to be stripped of that title and AJ gets it back. Am I right?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

She didn't lose Jericho. She fired him. Ugh.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

she should do that to herself. could be ratings.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

And these motherfuckers say AJ is crazy.

LETS LIGHT IT UP


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



RockCold said:


> Chris Jericho ‏@IAmJericho
> I heard that @WWEAJLee is sad because I “left” the WWE. Hmmm who was it that booked the contract vs contract match on #Raw to begin with?


JeriGoat


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

getting AJ to interrupt Vickie being annoying as hell with a great crowd can't even get her a fucking reaction, holy shit


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Vickie has disgusting teeth.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Micheal Cole saying AJ 'lost' Jericho now? fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Scotch hasn't helped... but MSTK3'ng this bitch with some friends has very much made this one of my favourite raws just for the sheer stupidity to slam all over XD


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Ziggler Mark said:


> was Vickie just talking to Little Jimmy? what the fuck was she talking to an empty chair for?


I guess you didnt see the speach Clint Eatswood gave at the RNC.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

WWE Board of Directors: "You mean the crazy girl we made GM is acting like a crazy girl!?!"


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Don't be a bully AJ, be a star!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Why doesn't AJ just hire Beth Phoenix to beat this bitch?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Mom and daughter having a moment in the ring.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

These two are not lita/trish/stephanie, get them the fuck out of the ring. Or have AJ get naked. You can't have two women in a segment unless they are lita/trish/steph.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ahhh Fat females with attitude.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#wwehug


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

AJ's OVER


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Why are they making AJ the victim here?


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Mommy Dearest


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

slap her chants? come on chicago at least make some bitch slap chants


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

well this is enthralling television.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Leechmaster said:


> I don't think you're understanding me....
> 
> I know it's geographically correct. But why can't you bill him from an actual city?
> 
> Do I need to continue explaining, or will your simple mind understand the point I'm conveying?


Sounds better than "from tick tock village, ghana"


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Kabraxal said:


> Scotch hasn't helped... but MSTK3'ng this bitch with some friends has very much made this one of my favourite raws just for the sheer stupidity to slam all over XD


Im surpised that someone hasn't made a Youtube series were they simply riff Raw


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

#WWEHug Vickie and AJ next week. It will become a weekly segmant.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This segment needs more Kane.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So this is Big Show apologizing to Johnny Ace all over again? 

Cool.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So basically Vickie is reprimanding her know it all 14 year old for being a dickhead and stealing her car and sneaking out on a school night with Tommy Delvechio.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Bork left after he lost to Cena too, AJ fired Jericho, Swaggie appeared scarcely at best before AJ was GM, hell, Punk walked out on the whole damn company last year, but now this is supposed to be some big thing? I don't fucking get it.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Put her in a match, AJ.... easy.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Why can't she just fire her for gross misconduct?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Go, Vickie!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Damn Vicki. Chick got some hips on her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And those crows' feet, yo.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Why can't we be friends


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

would mark if Vickie gave AJ a stunner and the finger.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This segment is quite poor.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

loving this


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

the most over diva on the roster is being misused in a General Manager feud with a woman who shouldnt be feuding with anyone...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



virus21 said:


> Im surpised that someone hasn't made a Youtube series were they simply riff Raw


Was just thinking we should... but we don't usually have time to get together like this, especially with a three hour show sadly. But damn I'd love to....


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Vickie channeling her inner Kharma


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Vickie trying to skip. :lmao
Gif please :lmao


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Vickie Skipping away and maniacally laughing. Wicked Witch of the West


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Ursula the Sea Witch, much?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

this is fucking horrible.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Vickie to get fired and Ric Flair replaces her as manager?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

whats up with these super drawn out segments tonight?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

too long?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Oh my god. Was she really trying to mock AJ's skip.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

God the pacing and arrangement of the segments has been piss poor.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Look, it's Majin Buu!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

AJ can't hit Vickie...but she can put her in a one-on-one match with The Ryback.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

AJ Just Super Pipebombed that mic.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Hang on, if it's inappropriate for the GM to randomnly attack the employees, is it not inappropriate for the employees to randomnly attack the GM?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

someone move aj's meltdown to rants


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Damn Vicki. Chick got some hips on her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on man. :cole1


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This needs to stop.... I'm uncomfortable


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Ziggler Mark said:


> the most over diva on the roster is being misused in a General Manager feud with a woman who shouldnt be feuding with anyone...


The casuals are probably eating it up, though.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This is so stupid.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

WTF am I watching?


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

uhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

It would've been awesome if that mic bounced back and clocked AJ in the face.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Yeah, rip your clothes off now.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

...why can't they just let the girl fucking wrestle? Jesus.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

AJ should be sent to anger managment.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The poor mat doesn't deserve this


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

What the fuck is this? :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

AJ just beat the fuck out of Little Jimmy.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Must be that time of month for AJ...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I think AJ needs anger management then needs to hug it out


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I would mark if that chair flew into the crowd and hit someone.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Oh fucking A. Tattoo is mad and dat shark jumped, skipped and did a jig.
Tantrum.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Lol, whats going on?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Classic WWE overacting.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



VRsick said:


> whats up with these super drawn out segments tonight?


They have no idea how to fill 3 hours.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

is this angle designed to get us interested, or to turn off the TV?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

remember when people said AJ was rarely featured as a GM?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Bitches be crazy


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

So why didn't AJ just fire Vicke? She is da BAWSE.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I'm not sure if this is funny, or just pathetic.


----------



## luckbox181 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I find this easy to masturbate to


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Ricezilla said:


> It would've been awesome if that mic bounced back and clocked AJ in the face.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

invisible obama is dead

aj deserves a oscar, cena acting right there


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

She needs to have a class with Tucker.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

well this show peaked when AJ asked Matt Striker who he was.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Having seen this in person many times when my ex wouldn't take her meds, I'd say AJ is pulling it off quite convincingly.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

This was very awkward


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Crazy chick on her own, buy her a drink, let her rant a bit, then back to mine... too easy...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I liked that the commentators stayed quiet for that whole thing. Added to it, I feel.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

AJ is the GM right? So why couldn't she put Vickie in a match after she got slapped?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Wow, did you hear how much the crowd popped for that one?!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

That was a pathetic waste of time, just like the rest of tonight's show. Whoever is responsible for writing this shit should be fired on the spot.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Okay, this is stupid. AJ didn't overstep her boundaries by making Dolph put the briefcase on the line. She's the general manager, she can make him put it up everytime if she wants.

This WWE logic. 

Also, Cena/Del Rio next? Either there's a commercial between each entrance or they're planning something for the end...


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Can't wait to see the AJ marks try to defend this.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Silent Alarm said:


> Yeah, rip your clothes off now.


Beat me to it.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> Oh fucking A. *Tattoo is mad *and dat shark jumped, skipped and did a jig.
> Tantrum.


dafuq is tattoo being substituted for on these forums?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Imagine if after she threw the chair she was frantically looking for another to throw and then this happened to her.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Oh my god. Was she really trying to mock AJ's skip.


Well, it measured a 5 on the Richter Scale so I guess she was.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Well I only caught the tail end of that but that was incredibly stupid.


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

that AJ segment was good..


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



luckbox181 said:


> I find this easy to masturbate to


Well, if your fetish is the very first moments of PMS you got your .gif


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Won't somebody please think of the children!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

AJ's the GM, couldn't she just put Vicki in a 60-Minute Iron man match against the Big Show?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Joseph92 said:


> AJ is the GM right? So why couldn't she put Vickie in a match after she got slapped?


Because WWE does not like to do things that make sense.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

You haven't lived if you haven't had at least one girlfriend like that...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Ziggler Mark said:


> dafuq is tattoo being substituted for on these forums?











Get it together.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



wkdsoul said:


> Crazy chick on her own, buy her a drink, let her rant a bit, then back to mine... too easy...


This guy got game


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

BAH GAWD, AJ HAS KILLED LIL JIMMY!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I feel bad for her  Seriously that was 15 minutes, wtf is a tag division/mid-card for when we can have this.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Damn Vicki. Chick got some hips on her.
> 
> 
> 
> ....................................I wonder if Chavo hit that.


:kg2


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Aj's little temper tantrum was hilarious.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Kabraxal said:


> Scotch hasn't helped... but MSTK3'ng this bitch with some friends has very much made this one of my favourite raws just for the sheer stupidity to slam all over XD












best i could do in short notice


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

WILLLLSOONNN!!! IM SORRY WILSON!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Vickie's skip saved that segment. The only positive about Tattoo is that she has fabulous hair.


----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

this was so embarrasing to watch especially while my girl is here who always questions why i still watch wrestling lol


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> You haven't lived if you haven't had at least one girlfriend like that...


I have, I could have well done without seeing those kinds of breakdowns in person. Trust me, it ain't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

If she had left distraught, only for R Truth to run past her off ramp, into the ring, begging lil jimmy to open his eyes, holding his near death body in his arms, now THAT would've been classic highlight reel shit right there...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Oh God I smell Vickie and AJ anger management segments.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

The logic in that skit was just all over the place. I mean AJ is the GM, can't she like suspend, fire or hell book Vickie in a match with a returning Mark Henry for payback. I'm just saying.


'' WWE Logic = What logic?'' :jay2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Bearodactyl said:


> If she had left distraught, only for R Truth to run past her off ramp, into the ring, begging lil jimmy to open his eyes, holding his near death body in his arms, now THAT would've been classic highlight reel shit right there...


Oh my god. :lmao :lmao


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



RydimRyder said:


> that AJ segment was good..


 hahahahahahahahahaha ... no comment after this shit :lmao


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Wsupden said:


> Oh God I smell Vickie and AJ anger management segments.


I wouldn't be surprised at this point.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Bearodactyl said:


> If she had left distraught, only for R Truth to run past her off ramp, into the ring, begging lil jimmy to open his eyes, holding his near death body in his arms, now THAT would've been classic highlight reel shit right there...


:lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

And more recaps


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I hope to GOD that Cena buries Del Rio quickly in the main event. It's really hard watching Del Rio wrestle.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



> Sheamus ‏@WWESheamus
> Can someone please get #cmspineless a Snickers? He turns into such a Diva when he's hungry... Betty White's in Chicago 2nite!


--


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

:gun: Punk to appear on the tron.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

CHECK THE DEAL BRO!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

check the deal bro


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I haven't watched Raw since Extreme Rules, why is Jerry Lawler involved in any way with the world champion?

Punk's shaved head actually looks pretty cool though.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Arrive
Talk
Take day off
Leave


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Abstrakt said:


> this was so embarrasing to watch especially while my girl is here who always questions why i still watch wrestling lol



Ask her why she likes Twilight and then weigh both your opinions.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

That music....


----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Buckley said:


> Imagine if after she threw the chair she was frantically looking for another to throw and then this happened to her.


i just laughed my ass off picturing that


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Bearodactyl said:


> If she had left distraught, only for R Truth to run past her off ramp, into the ring, begging lil jimmy to open his eyes, holding his near death body in his arms, now THAT would've been classic highlight reel shit right there...


Talk about missing an opportunity, WWE. That would have been a genuine laugh out loud moment.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

BOO THIS MAN!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Miz has been 100% face today, barring the Layla argument. 

..Interesting.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> Vickie's skip saved that segment. The only positive about Tattoo is that she has fabulous hair.


The hell is this 'Tattoo' stuff?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Just noticed Cena didn't get a mic segment this entire night to try to protect him from boos lol.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Cena burying the crowd.
VINTAGE CENA


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Dr. Jones said:


> I haven't watched Raw since Extreme Rules, why is Jerry Lawler involved in any way with the world champion?
> 
> Punk's shaved head actually looks pretty cool though.


There is no logical explanation for anything that has happened since Extreme Rules.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Time for a new, cheesier disney bullshit t-shirt Cena. This one is old.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

Praying Ziggler cashes in at NoC or Barrett returns. Just...no more Sheamus/Del Rio.


----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Majesty said:


> Ask her why she likes Twilight and then weigh both your opinions.


she hates twilight lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God bless you Cena and your big black woman ass.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

They've gotta add a stipulation to that match between Sheamus/ADR..


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at Cena having home court advantage.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

CHEER THIS MAN! JOHN CENA - YEAH!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



SporadicAttack said:


> The hell is this 'Tattoo' stuff?


You guys must be so young.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Buckley said:


>


:lmao I can't stop laughing right now.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



codyj123_321 said:


> Cena burying the crowd.
> VINTAGE CENA


Well, tbf theres a ton of pro cena signs...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahahaha


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



JY57 said:


> --


Can someone tweat to Sheamus that he's a dick.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> You guys must be so young.


I'm 21, I guess the reference or whatever is going over my head.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I hate how Cena acts as if him and Chicago have some kind of love hate relationship, as though it's a funny thing that they boo him ironically now. No, Cena. They fucking hate you. Everyone fucking hates you.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

He LITERALLY took a bullet guys.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Hasn't the WWE already toured the entire country since Wrestlemania? Isn't it time for them to unveil a new John Cena tee shirt? All of the kids have that one already.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I remember when this match happened at Night of Champions last year. The crowd spent the entire match chanting for/against Cena and completely IGNORING Del Rio.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Del Rio need to do some crunches. He's looking flabby tonight!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*No Cole he didn't literally take a bullet for Del Rio...fuck!*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Time for a new, cheesier disney bullshit t-shirt Cena. This one is old.


if he goes w/ pink you should sue


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I actually REALLY hope Cena goes over Punk clean at NOC just so us "hometown" crowd can boo his ass clean out of Boston.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Ricardo is a real bro


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

"Literally take a bullet for Del Rio"

No, Cole. Look up the definition of using "literally" in a sentence.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

for some reason I cans ee this ending Punk hitting Cena with his car


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Odds of Punk returning during this match to attack Cena? Very high.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



SporadicAttack said:


> The hell is this 'Tattoo' stuff?


Tatoo from Fantasy Island.

'De plane boss, de plane!'

Same midget that was in 007 The Man With The Golden Gun as Scaramanga's sidekick.

Reminds some people bit of AJ.


----------



## MR.ANDERSON <3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Couldn't AJ just fire Vicky for hitting her? Jesus..

That segment made it look like Vicky was the gm..
One slap, fair enough. Two slaps = fired.

Seriously wwe.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



scrilla said:


> if he goes w/ pink you should sue


He's going to go with a rainbow t shirt.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Abstrakt said:


> she hates twilight lol


You got a winner there, lad...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Falls count anywhere? I say they take the fight to the back and then Punk gets involed somehow.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> You guys must be so young.


She doesn't look like either member of those 2 lesbians.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

John Cena after tossing his shirt into the crowd "It normally comes back!"


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey-Score one for WWE-they spelled "Trainer's Room" correct.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Commercial. Entrances. Commercial.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

s'all good in otunga's hood.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cena making sure there not gonna throw it back haha


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Falls count anywhere? Let's go to Punk's house.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

ANOTHER FUCKING ADVERT?

You Americans put up with a lot of shit.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



ToxieDogg said:


> Tatoo from Fantasy Island.
> 
> 'De plane boss, de plane!'
> 
> ...


Oh, now I get it. Thanks.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel like I'd be in love with any wrestling promotion that could go a whole year of TV without a power struggle and/or threats of lawsuits. Fuck enormously off already.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Great Paul Heyman and Dean Ambrose segments on Raw tonight yeah?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

JY57 said:


> for some reason I cans ee this ending Punk hitting Cena with his car


He'll "Do it for The Rock"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *No Cole he didn't literally take a bullet for Del Rio...fuck!*


They also have a bird's eye view of the action and Sheamus decapitated him.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

jblvdx said:


> ANOTHER FUCKING ADVERT?
> 
> You Americans put up with a lot of shit.


They have to account for long segments and shit so they do it close together when nothing is really happening. They need to make dat money.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

JY57 said:


> for some reason I cans ee this ending Punk hitting Cena with his car



and yet I would still cheer Punk. 

I thought Tattoo was referring to Vickie.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

JY57 said:


> for some reason I cans ee this ending Punk hitting Cena with his car


1999 - Stone Cold hit by a car. Gone for a year (yeah I know he was legit hurt)

2012 - John Cena hit by a car. Back the next week and no sells it.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

No more ads after this right? Please. Let this be it.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

AJ to be relieved of her duties, replaced by Vickie, Flair steps as Dolph's manager.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

this has been like a 6 beer raw.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Brian Adams rolling in his grave.

EDIT: FUCK! Adams is really dead, so it doesn't work. Shit. Who else did a tilt-a-whirl backbreaker!?

goddamnit!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i'll bet that this falls count anywhere match ends in the fucking ring....


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Innocent Bystander said:


> and yet I would still cheer Punk.


I would mark the fuck out.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I miss when the falls count anywhere matches would go almost everywhere- outside, the vending areas, the boiler room, loading dock, elevator, womens bathroom, locker rooms, almost anywhere BUT the ring.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> 1999 - Stone Cold hit by a car. Gone for a year (yeah I know he was legit hurt)
> 
> 2012 - John Cena hit by a car. Back the next week and no sells it.


Vintage Cena.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The match started already? :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah I can see Vickie getting fired or taking over while Flair comes in for Ziggler.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*

I'm wondering what cheesy line will go on Cena's next t-shirt?

a)Obey your parents
b)Clean your room
c)Carry the groceries for your grandmother
d)Never get angry

For the blacks:
a)Don't steal from your neighbor.
b)Don't fight some random guy because he stepped on your nike sneakers.
c)Don't blame white people for your problems.


scrilla said:


> if he goes w/ pink you should sue


I'll stab that motherfucker.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

So much for Heyman tonight.. Fuck'sake.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Woah... I hope next week's Raw in Montréal will be better than this crapfest.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Innocent Bystander said:


> and yet I would still cheer Punk.
> 
> I thought Tattoo was referring to Vickie.


Nah, AJ's "Tattoo" because of the pantsuits. And the tiny.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

These motherfuckers better go backstage or something.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Slam_It said:


> Falls count anywhere? Let's go to Punk's house.


punk doesn't even own a house iirc. he's not a draw. :Rock4


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

USA Sitcoms in a nutshell:

Writer-"we have an idea for this show". 

USA Executive "Ok-As long as the stars wear douchbag aviator sunglasses we'll do it".


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena with that beautifully executed clothesline.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WWE logic:

"We want cena to get as large a pop as possible in Chicago. I know, let's put him in a match with the most boring main event heel on the roster!"


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

No coincidence that they went to commercial right after Cena threw his shirt into the crowd. We wouldn't see them throwing it back into the ring if it did happened.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cena gets boo'd*

Michael Cole: "No one evokes more emotion in the history of WWE than John Cena."

How many fucking times are they gonna play that shit?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> I'm wondering what cheesy line will go on Cena's next t-shirt?
> 
> a)Obey your parents
> b)Clean your room
> ...


'Brush your teeth.'


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Borias said:


> I miss when the falls count anywhere matches would go almost everywhere- outside, the vending areas, the boiler room, loading dock, elevator, womens bathroom, locker rooms, almost anywhere BUT the ring.


Yes!


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

God I fucking hate the way Cena kicks out of pins.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Come on Miz, they're going to say "Cena sucks" in Boston too.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

For an aristocrat, ADR sure does have some lowly gutter trash tattoos. All he needs is a Batista navel tattoo.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*from one of my friends* say what you want about Cena... at least his jorts set him apart from tight bulge number 17.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> I'm wondering what cheesy line will go on Cena's next t-shirt?
> 
> a)Obey your parents
> b)Clean your room
> ...


hustle to class, be loyal to god, respect your parents


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol Miz.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Why is Miz being such an ass kissing bitch tonight? Losing all respect for him.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

It's totally the same thing guys. Punk took a day off tonight. Last year he said he wasn't coming back. Totally the same.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



x78 said:


> 'Brush your teeth.'



Eat your vegetables.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This match sucks


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

scrilla said:


> this has been like a 6 beer raw.


I always thought this during this span since Mania that I should start drinking on Mondays.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



codyj123_321 said:


> Eat your vegetables.


Do your homework.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Amber B said:


> For an aristocrat, ADR sure does have some lowly gutter trash tattoos. All he needs is a Batista navel tattoo.


Or a phallic shaped Brock Lesnar tattoo.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

miz's commentary is BAD


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

x78 said:


> 'Brush your teeth.'


I thought about that one strongly.


scrilla said:


> hustle to class, be loyal to god, respect your parents


Don't sell drugs on the corner.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Amber B said:


> For an aristocrat, ADR sure does have some lowly gutter trash tattoos. All he needs is a Batista navel tattoo.


Navel tattoos only look good on girls imo.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> WWE logic:
> 
> "We want cena to get as large a pop as possible in Chicago. I know, let's put him in a match with the most boring main event heel on the roster!"


that didn't make any sense. like... at all.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Uhhh.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

shhh its okay


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

scrilla said:


> miz's commentary is BAD


Oh whatever...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

AmWolves10 said:


> Why is Miz being such an ass kissing bitch tonight? Losing all respect for him.


He's probably being fed lines from Vince.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



NoyK said:


> Do your homework.


Wait till your married


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> I'm wondering what cheesy line will go on Cena's next t-shirt?
> 
> a)Obey your parents
> b)Clean your room
> ...


:lol:lol:lol

Wouldn't surprise me if it's along the lines of Never Get Angry though.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> This match sucks


I was just about to post this. WOW talk about paint by numbers BORING!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm envisioning Punk and Ambrose running in both wearing jeans.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

has John Cena said anything bout what Punk did last week? Why has every announcer been beatdown besides Cole, hearing him be face and heel sucks. Especially the stupid respect thing. Punk has been Champ for almost a year shouldnt that have earned ppls respect?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

fuckin macho man sighting in the audience...that was creepy


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

del rio needs to lose the love handles no ****


chris hero is in better shape


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Randy Savage in the crowd!


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Randy Savage chants 

Shit match btw. Cena's a boring cunt.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

double


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

CM Punk (heel) and the Miz (face) should be the Announce Team in 8 to 10 years.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

"Sends Del Rio into the Universe"

Now that's a finisher.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

Sidebar I preordered WWE 13 today.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

> Just because you're the champion doesn't mean respect comes your way.





> Just because you're the champion doesn't mean respect comes your way.





> Just because you're the champion doesn't mean respect comes your way.





> Just because you're the champion doesn't mean respect comes your way.


I hate you, WWE.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

macho man sighting!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

LOL at Macho Man


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Why has Miz turned?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone see that guy in the front dressed as Randy Savage? 

Uh oh, remember the diet soda?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i like how cena struggles to pull those steps yet when he was run into them they fell over cause they weigh like 5 lb.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dat Randy Savage chant.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I just noticed Randy Savage in the crowd!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I got excited because I thought it was really him for a quick, QUICK second. Now I feel sad and might cry.


And also a little rere.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

CENA MARCHING WITH DEL RIO ON HIS BACK!

WAY TO NO SELL RYBACK'S FINISHER!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

a Spanish guy put someone through the american announce table :bron


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cena kicks out..of course


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Del Rio should DDT Cena on the concrete so we can speed up his comeback.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena got folded in half!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Nice spot through the table.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

These guys have horrible chemistry, you can tell each one of their spots by how awkward they are.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion*



virus21 said:


> Wait till your married


Respect your elders


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Falls count anyway and this match still sucks


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I love how they take a minor bump like through a table and its automatic "check the guy" like they fell off a fucking cage or something. WWE "Superstars".. christ.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

JT Martin said:


> Why has Miz turned?


cuz he stinks on commentary and its showing he cant even stay in character and come up with good lines, and hes been quiet 80 percent of the time


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

A table defeating cena? bitch please


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Cena's muscles look disgusting, being that hench is pretty butters

Cody Rhodes has the optimum level for a physique I reckon


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What the fuck is he saying?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So ADR will lose anyway.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Del Rio really pulling out all the stops tonight on the microphone. 

Innovative, innovative stuff right there.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Any other guy the match would of been over at the table spot. Not super Cena.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

That Microphone must hurt A LOT.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

:delrio is my favorite cousin in the WWE. he better not tap.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cheap ass wrist bands.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena beneath Del Rio? Well, if Del Rio is contending for the WHC that would put him behind Sheamus who is 2nd, and if Cena is contending for the WWE championship that would make him below Punk so he'd be in 3rd. So no Del Rio you aren't above Cena.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I haven't even watched this match, but I can hear Del Rio on the mic which is never a good sign during a match with Cena. Expecting a Passion of the Christ-esque comeback in a minute.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ironically Cena's the only person to ever counter the cross armbreaker like it was a hammer lock.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

THE VICIOUS SHOT TO THE HEAD WITH THE DEADLY MICROPHONE!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

FALLS COUNT ANYWHERE.

(Commence Middle of the ring submission)


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck is up with Cena's face?


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Why do they act like the microphone is a powerful weapon?


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

lol at the crowd popping for Del Rio saying he's gonna break Cena's arm.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Falls Count Anywhere means No DQ now?

:hmm:


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

man that John Cena always finds a way to overcome, I just don't understand where he channels his strength, its like he is bigger than Superman, we all should try to follow in his footsteps, what a great great man he is


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm actually anjoying this match.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

hassassin said:


> Cena's muscles look disgusting, being that hench is pretty butters
> 
> Cody Rhodes has the optimum level for a physique I reckon
> 
> ...


I have to ask, is that automatic or do people take the effort to type that?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

CEna Learn to Sell please!!!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

scrilla said:


> del rio needs to lose the love handles *no *****


Too late. :artest


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

We Want Ambrose sign.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

The match has picked up pretty good now


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

hassassin said:


> Why do they act like the microphone is a powerful weapon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


Pro Wrestling logic dictates: if it makes a loud noise, it's a powerful weapon.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i hope they don't fuck up alberto's rental.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

x78 said:


> 'Brush your teeth.'





killacamt said:


> man that John Cena always finds a way to overcome, I just don't understand where he channels his strength, its like he is bigger than Superman, we all should try to follow in his footsteps, what a great great man he is


lol.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

never understood why a Falls Count Anywhere matches have NO DQ. Isnt it the same as a Street Fight and Hardcore Matches


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Buckley said:


> Cena beneath Del Rio? Well, if Del Rio is contending for the WHC that would put him behind Sheamus who is 2nd, and if Cena is contending for the WWE championship that would make him below Punk so he'd be in 3rd. So no Del Rio you aren't above Cena.


stop looking into things too much.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

GO IN THE CAR AND DRIVE SOMEWHERE


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

This has been a good match to be honest


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Evolution said:


> Falls Count Anywhere means No DQ now?
> 
> :hmm:


it used to a far as i remember , but im thinking of cactus vs hhh and that was a while ago


----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

SoupMan Prime said:


> a Spanish guy put someone through the american announce table :bron


about time they got their revenge after all those years lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Maybe his opponents should ask Cena for conditioning tips instead of being a meanie to him all the time. He gets blown up by cars and crashes through light displays but gets up, smiles and lives to fight for another day. I'd be his friend if I were them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena looking into the camera a la Fresh Prince 1991.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Silent Alarm said:


> I have to ask, is that automatic or do people take the effort to type that?


Automatic. But they can turn it off. Don't know why so many people leave it on.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Silent Alarm said:


> I have to ask, is that automatic or do people take the effort to type that?


its automatic...you think when we post from our mobile devices we have nothing better to do than to type one line about the device we're posting from...EVERY TIME? :bosh


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> stop looking into things too much.


It's called a joke, champ.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

Del rio's car has a cover over the drivers seat to not get his sweat on it? Yeah really his car WWE...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cena reminds me of Zack from Saved By The Bell...and I hate Saved By The Bell.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Time for Punk.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> I have to ask, is that automatic or do people take the effort to type that?


Auto sig on VS Free, Tapatalk has it too

I can take it off on the settings but I cba


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i wish i had that mcmahon money and could destroy luxury cars like they're fucking hot wheels.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao Jesus, John just doesn't give a flying fuck. Go through a table, get suplexed on the ramp, smile at the camera.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

They went backstage. NICE!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That eyebrow raise to camera was a lifelong heel turn for Cena. Just pure Cunt 101.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

"Ermahgerd, blerd ern Cerna's erm!"

Had to say it to make fun of some people here.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Everyone called the ending.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Their trying so hard to make this match good but its not working


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

wow an actual backstage brawl! haven't seen one in a while!!!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Phantom kick. Punk's new finisher.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

SHOCKING SWERVE


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

They actually went into the back!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

'WHAT HAPPENED TO HIS PERSONAL DAY?!' LOL :miz


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay, I am REALLY liking this match now.~


Edit. PUUUUUUUUNK! :mark:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

this is reminding me of Survivor Series 2000. all we need is Dean Malenko and Saturn to lead Cena to the parking lot.

edit: speaking of vanilla midgets.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

When is Night of Champions? 
Crazy backstage camera angles = a run in or attempted vehicular manslaughter which means Cena will get the best of Punk and win and stuff.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

CM Punk helping Del Rio? Lol.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice save, Punk.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Automatic. But they can turn it off. Don't know why so many people leave it on.


i leave mine on so people know if there's spelling mistakes it's because i posted from my phone....


also, one half-missed kick from punk is enough to rended Cena out for the match? wow...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ziggler Mark said:


> its automatic...you think when we post from our mobile devices we have nothing better to do than to type one line about the device we're posting from...EVERY TIME? :bosh


Dunno, some people are very fond of their phones and like everybody to know it.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Lol at how the ref accidentally backhanded Punk while doing the count


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL Punk got slapped my the ref when he was counting


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Please Heyman get out of that car!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena jobs to kick to the head? :cornette


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

OH MY GOD!!! CM PUNK CAME BACK!!! HE WAS SUPPOSED TO BE ON A PERSONAL DAY THOUGH?!?!?!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

OMG I'm fucking shocked!

Punk came back! Never in a million years would I have thought of that~!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The Go to Jeep!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm glad we didn't say that coming. *


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes!!! Fuck John "Zack Morris" Cena.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Cena kicked out of a suplex on the ramp, and a back suplex through a table but lost to a boot to the face?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Notice how Cena went or use of a weapon before Del Rio did, throwing a trash can at him :no:

Fucking bully.

Well, bullies get their come uppance on WWE, like what's heppening now (Y)


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Why dent up your car though?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder who is driving Punk around?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Paul fucking Heyman!!!!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

HEYMANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

It was Heyman!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

GSKJGSKFJSKJRFKS!

HEYMAN!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh my.....


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

EPIC ENDING!! PAUL HEYMAN!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

HEYMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Paul Heyman!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

GG PAUL HEYMAN


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hol Crap its Heyman


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

was that Heyman driving the 300? :kobe


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Finally, a decent end to the show.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Marked out for Heyman!


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

Is that Paul Heyman? I am interested.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

They have ruined CM Punk.

But I marked the fuck out for Heyman.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Buckley said:


> It's called a joke, champ.


oh man, what a mother fucking knee slapper


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I saw Heyman and mark'd the fuck out!!


----------



## EVLGNVS (Apr 2, 2012)

FUCKING HEYMAN


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

RESPECT..BITCH! :jesse


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

OH SHIT PUNK AND HEYMAN HOLY FUCK


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Surprisingly decent match considering it was Cena vs. Del Rio


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Paul Heyman!!! Epic look!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

BAH GOD! IT'S PAUL HEYMAN!


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

PAUL E


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

So cena kicks out of being suplexed through a table but can't kick out of a kick to the back of the head WTH

O shit Heyman with Punk


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes! Fucking Paul Heyman with Punk!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

HEYMAN!!!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

HEYMAN YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Dayum forum just crashed. Heyman and Punk will do that...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

well we didn't expect that


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice try, WWE. I guess they'll edit the boos in for the video package though.

Dat Paul E.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

OMG, I hope this means that rumor about Punk and Heyman joining is true.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm glad we didn't say that coming. *


DURRRRR


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

HOLY FUCK!!! PUNK AND HEYMAN!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:bron


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The start of the Revolution!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Heyman driving and Dean Ambrose in the backseat :mark: 

decent raw i think, could have used more Anger Management. The Hug part wasnt even terrible just the fact it went on for a while.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> also, one half-missed kick from punk is enough to rended Cena out for the match? wow...


do you purposely point out trivial, miniscule things as a way to show how dumb the WWE is? i mean, it's not hard to do, but you seem to be struggling here.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

My friend spit beer all over my room at Heyman.... 

Still a fucking awesome ending. Punk and Heyman... let's shake this bitch up.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Welp, maybe things will get interesting now. Fuckin' Heyman and Punk, holy shit. Needs Ambrose though.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Heyman as the driver is awesome.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That was a very cool ending.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

paul heyman in 2012... crashing the forum for 5 minutes? really?

my guess is he's doing for the rock etc.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, the forum has imploded.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

Full report of the show at: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/09/wwe-raw-932012.html

I loved the hugging segment. That was amazing. I also liked the main. It wasn't a bad 3 hours, but it would have been a better 2 hours.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Heyman with CM Punk can you say Triple H vs CM Punk WM29


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Punk, Heyman and at some point probably Lesnar. Shit just got real.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

DAT REVOLUTION


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

Marking out bro.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Heyman.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

When was the last time we had an awesome cliff hanger ending like that?? Great RAW overall as well, in my opinion, the best out of the three hour RAWS (except for 1000 as it was a different show basically).

Heyman working with Punk is going to be awesome. I have no idea what they have planned, but they definitely picked the right time and crowd to make this alliance.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

All its leading to is Cena getting DAT BELT back.


----------



## M.P (Feb 22, 2011)

THE IWC HAS JUST HAD A MASS JIZ


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Punk doesn't need a manager. I shoot thought I saw CM Punk driving a 300 last TUESDAY though. not even kidding. then I remembered he had a tour bus. WWE raping my mind for storylines.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Survivor Series:

Punk & Lesnar Vs Cena & ???


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

And no Ambrose is not in the backseat


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> > Just because you're the champion doesn't mean respect comes your way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just want to point out, once more, that Michael Cole - the de facto voice of the WWE - said this less than two weeks away from a PPV entitled "Night of Champions".


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This RAW started out great and got a little lackluster around the second hour. But it finished very strong. Great segments in this show and an amazing ending.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> do you purposely point out trivial, miniscule things as a way to show how dumb the WWE is? i mean, it's not hard to do, but you seem to be struggling here.


oh, you...trying to bait me. You do it every week and fail miserably. Keep trying though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

antdvda said:


> Survivor Series:
> 
> Punk & Lesnar Vs Cena & ???
> 
> ...


Triple H?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

deadman18 said:


> And no Ambrose is not in the backseat


Could be in the back seat of the FCW tour bus?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn you marks. You made the forum crash.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Heyman + Punk = GOLD!

WWE Monday Night Raw Episode 1006 Full Review


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone will now say "I bet Dean Ambrose is working with Punk and Heyman too! He filled up the oil and sat in the backseat!!"


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

holycityzoo said:


> When was the last time we had an awesome cliff hanger ending like that?? Great RAW overall as well, in my opinion, the best out of the three hour RAWS (except for 1000 as it was a different show basically).
> 
> Heyman working with Punk is going to be awesome. I have no idea what they have planned, but they definitely picked the right time and crowd to make this alliance.


wouldnt a couple weeks ago with Punk attacking Rock be a cliffhanger. 

Agree with Heyman working with Punk. Imagine them working the mic together against someone like Cena lol, they would eat him alive. Would be awesome if they were creating a mini stable but doubt it.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> Heyman with CM Punk can you say Triple H vs CM Punk WM29


Sadly, that may be the best for both of them since Rock, Cena, Brock and Taker should be tied up with each other.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

someone photoshop some heads. i'm guessing the remaining 3 stable mates in the Hey Man That's Not Cool Alliance will be Yoshi Tensai, Trent Hawkins and Brodus Henry


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

epic ending, did not expect it at all..


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

antdvda said:


> Survivor Series:
> 
> Punk & Lesnar Vs Cena & ???
> 
> ...



the rock? fuck us if they do that shit again.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

HERP DERP PUNK AND HEYMAN BRINGING ATTITUDE ERA BACK HERP DERP


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

antdvda said:


> Survivor Series:
> 
> Punk & Lesnar Vs Cena & ???
> 
> ...



Triple H.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

scrilla said:


> someone photoshop some heads. i'm guessing the remaining 3 stable mates in the Hey Man That's Not Cool Alliance will be Yoshi Tatsu, Trent Hawkins and Lord Tensai


Some blonde jobber in the background there.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> oh, you...trying to bait me. You do it every week and fail miserably. Keep trying though.


funny coming from someone who cares about a rep system on a forum. i literally pointed out one stupid thing you said like a month ago and you've been absolutely and utterly obsessed with me. 

but on a serious note, i was just wondering why you're pointing out bar none some of the dumbest reasons as to why the WWE is illogical. 

"they want Cena to get the biggest pop, so they pair him with a boring main eventer." uh... what? :lol


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

That ending to raw felt so old school. Cliffhanger once again involving punk. Love what they've been doing with him. Gradual heel turn and now has Paul heyman behind him. Can't wait to see where they go next. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

scrilla said:


> someone photoshop some heads. i'm guessing the remaining 3 stable mates in the Hey Man That's Not Cool Alliance will be Yoshi Tatsu, Trent Hawkins and Lord Tensai


Damn, look at the talent in that picture.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

No Big Show for two straight weeks that got to be a record


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> the rock? fuck us if they do that shit again.


That would actually be a much better bout. Much better. Dont really want to see it, but I wouldnt moan about it if it happened.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Ambrose in the back of the car :mark:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> funny coming from someone who cares about a rep system on a forum. i literally pointed out one stupid thing you said like a month ago and you've been absolutely and utterly obsessed with me.
> 
> but on a serious note, i was just wondering why you're pointing out bar none some of the dumbest reasons as to why the WWE is illogical.
> 
> "they want Cena to get the biggest pop, so they pair him with a boring main eventer." uh... what? :lol


obsessed with you? bro, if i was obsessed with you, you'd know it. I dont poke my head in but 5 threads a day in this part of the forum. So I dont know anything about you or your posting, except when you do your best to bait me on the Raw threads...all because I red-repped you a couple times  

Post better, and maybe you wont be in the red. I couldnt give two shits about the rep system, but dont be mad and think I care about it just because mine is higher than yours...:bosh

and if you dont get the logic of how to get a guy like cena, who gets booed in smark cities, more cheers by pairing him with a shit heel, then you probably shouldnt be watching. It's a simple equation really.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

So we are not angry anymore that Punk didn't main event  

Very up and down but overall a strong Raw. Enjoyed anger management immensely and the matches on the whole, were of a decent quality.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Ziggler Mark said:


> the rock? fuck us if they do that shit again.


Yeah right, that would be fuckin great


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Ambrose, Hero and Tyler Black were all in the car. Gabe Sapolsky was in the trunk and he's booking this Vanilla Gorilla Midget shit.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Punk segments
Hug it Out - One of the best segment of 2012, can't wait to see more of the two at anger management.
Miz' commentary - he was really good here and for someone who's only there for 1 night was was pretty impartial.

(only saw the last min or two of Cena/ADR)


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

Good ending.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

antdvda said:


> Yeah right, that would be fuckin great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


no no, the problem isnt with the Rock. I love the guy. My problem is if they go back to the well again and use the Rock/Cena pairing in a second straight Survivor Series. It really cheapens the whole "never before, never again" thing they were hyping. And it's insulting to the fans' intelligence.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

couldnt you fit all those indy hacks in the car. Would be like a 100 clowns coming out of a small car wouldnt it :troll

Epic ending to the show though. Really has ppl talking. Wondering what they'll do next week. Im going to Night of Champions and if Heyman is involved that will make the PPV so much better.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

maybe Team Cena and Rock vs Team Punk and Lesnar 5 on 5
they wanted to do it last year but they didn't go throught with it


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> no no, the problem isnt with the Rock. I love the guy. My problem is if they go back to the well again and use the Rock/Cena pairing in a second straight Survivor Series. It really cheapens the whole "never before, never again" thing they were hyping. And it's insulting to the fans' intelligence.


Thats just not a good way to think of it. At the time it's once in a lifetime. Its the same as saying game of the century. There's a game of the century every year.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I felt like this RAW was more or less the kind of RAW that could be categorized into one those "good" episodes by current standards.

RAW started off good with the opening segment with Punk on the mic pretty much owning Sheamus, and there was a nice match (and ending) with Ziggler vs Orton. There were a few filler matches up to the champions match, which ended with Punk claiming to take a personal day off.

Aside from the Anger Management segments, RAW then started dropping off into the usual stuff that either end up being above average, average or bad once Punk left in a car. Even the "hug it out" match felt stretched out, although it was a nice segment in itself.

The main event was initially meh, but it picked up once both ADR and Cena went backstage, and had an awesome ending with Punk and Heyman.

I think the Miz did a decent job as color commentator.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

about to watch Okada/Tanahashi from DOMINION. i bet it was better than raw.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Ziggler Mark said:


> no no, the problem isnt with the Rock. I love the guy. My problem is if they go back to the well again and use the Rock/Cena pairing in a second straight Survivor Series. It really cheapens the whole "never before, never again" thing they were hyping. And it's insulting to the fans' intelligence.


Or they can make it out like Punk and Lesnar are unstoppable and who could possibly help Cena overcome those two?

One of the greatest of all time The Rock.

It would have a different feel if these guys were actually on the same page.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> obsessed with you? bro, if i was obsessed with you, you'd know it. I dont poke my head in but 5 threads a day in this part of the forum. So I dont know anything about you or your posting, except when you do your best to bait me on the Raw threads...all because I red-repped you a couple times
> 
> Post better, and maybe you wont be in the red. I couldnt give two shits about the rep system, but dont be mad and think I care about it just because mine is higher than yours...:bosh


you're obsessed because you keep negative repping me, even if i'm not talking to you or say something you are neutral about. that's why you're obsessed. you said something stupid about Ryback's reaction being piped in, you said something stupid about Vickie/AJ being the most over diva (doesn't matter whichever it is, still a stupid statement) and now Cena was supposed to get a lackluster pop apparently because he got paired with a "shit" heel? what on EARTH are you talking about?



> and if you dont get the logic of how to get a guy more cheers by pairing him with a shit heel, then you probably shouldnt be watching. It's a simple equation really.


gee, the crowd sounded just fine to me. Cena "popped" just fine... just as good if not better than usual. why would the WWE even care that much if Cena would get a semi-lackluster pop one time? would that ruin him in any way? who the fuck cares? what are you talking about?

you also mentioned CM Punk's "barely landed" headkick and you were basically SHOCKED over it. headkicks in real life have a high possibility to knock someone unconscious. but this is wrestling, so they aren't actually trying to do that. you know... it's fake. so it didn't land entirely. it's not a big deal. it's just another trivial thing you brought up that for some reason you think is a devastating blow to the WWE's credibility. of all the things to point out... these are what you pointed out. you're just reaching for anything to post for some reason. don't worry, the thread isn't going anywhere. you don't have to scramble and post nonsense for no reason. it's just really bizarre.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

scrilla said:


> Ambrose, Hero and Tyler Black were all in the car. Gabe Sapolsky was in the trunk and he's booking this Vanilla Gorilla Midget shit.


Sounds perfect. I'm already ready to jerk off to it.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Ziggler Mark said:


> no no, the problem isnt with the Rock. I love the guy. My problem is if they go back to the well again and use the Rock/Cena pairing in a second straight Survivor Series. It really cheapens the whole "never before, never again" thing they were hyping. And it's insulting to the fans' intelligence.


WWE has no problem insulting our intelligence if it makes them money.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Great episode. I LOVED the Bryan and Kane segments. Hopefully we get a new heel stable out of Punk & Heyman.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Someone will now say "I bet Dean Ambrose is working with Punk and Heyman too! He filled up the oil and sat in the backseat!!"


:lol ZOMG AMBROSE!!!111 is the new STING STING STING.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Bad raw barely saved from a shitstorm by the FCA match and the rest of the ending.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

...........


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Layla ‏@mslayel
> “@Rico2k92: @mslayel why didn't you slap the @mikethemiz after insulting you ?” I wanted to soooooo Bad!!!


--


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

After the Orton match everything was either "didn't give a crap" to downright pathetic. The main event was alright but the ending...did not expect that at all. FINALLY a cliffhanger.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so tna marks again talking shit about a very good raw?!


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Marv95 said:


> After the Orton match everything was either "didn't give a crap" to downright pathetic. The main event was alright but the ending...did not expect that at all. FINALLY a cliffhanger.


Exactly this.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I am just hoping they throw us some good shit with Punk/Heyman


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

the fox said:


> so tna marks again talking shit about a very good raw?!


Very good? I bet you enjoyed that AJ segment. As someone said, after Orton/Ziggler everything was below average to shit until the ending

Edit: Any anger management skits that happened after that were good as well, although the Kane/Bryan hug off dragged on a bit too long


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Opinions are like assholes, everyone has one.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

the fox said:


> so tna marks again talking shit about a very good raw?!


:lmao What very good raw?


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

the fox said:


> so tna marks again talking shit about a very good raw?!


yeah, if we graded just the ending. lol it was below average before that

Epic ending though, I think wwe is trying to start some kinda buzz before NFL season, its probably not gonna work ratings wise(because nothing is bigger than monday night football), but cool to see an angle like this.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The opening with Punk and Sheamus and the Del Rio/Cena match, along with the ending, were all very great. The Bryan and Kane anger management videos were good too("Hug off" was embarrassing though). Everything else was just weird, or pathetic.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

outside the last 2 minutes & Kane/Bryan segments. Whatever.

I really hope for AJ Lee's sake they take her out of this GM BS and make her valet & do what she is good at aka wrestling. I feel sorry for her have to deal with this mess. Put Ric Flair in the piece of crap role (since they don't want to admit the gimmick sucks like shit). He would be fine with it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

the fox said:


> so tna marks again talking shit about a very good raw?!


Being honest about the good and bad... and seriously, it wasn't an overall good raw. maybe 45 minutes were good but that was about it... the rest was filler and dragged way too long for the most part. But it was a great ending at least.

At least come up with something good next time that actually has any merit whatsoever... even drunk that had no zest to it. *sips scotch like a bitching David Otunga*


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Mu reaction to the Raw ending


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> John Cena ‏@JohnCena
> As for the #champ u have a history of walkouts in Chicago, tonight you walking was not as noble as last time #defineyourlegacy


-


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> After tonight's WWE RAW went off the air, CM Punk came out and mocked John Cena. Punk was supposed to face Cena but said he was in no condition to wrestle. Cena ended up coming out and brawling with Punk until Alberto Del Rio came out. This brought out Sheamus and then Antonio Cesaro followed by Dolph Ziggler. Randy Orton joined Sheamus and Cena as Punk ran off. The heels grabbed The Miz from the announce table and threw him into the ring where he caught finishers from Orton, Cena and Sheamus.


-


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

I enjoyed this episode of raw alot. Most of the segments were amazing, loved anger management, loved cena getting booed, loved the huge pops to CM Punk, and most of all, great ending!


----------



## hamp6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Heyman will cost punk the title and join forces with heel cena


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Just rewatched Cena vs Del Rio. A damn good Falls Count Anywhere match, plus on top of that, Heyman appearing at the end. Can't wait for Raw next week in Montreal.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

JY57 said:


> outside the last 2 minutes & Kane/Bryan segments. Whatever.
> 
> I really hope for AJ Lee's sake they take her out of this GM BS and make her valet & do what she is good at aka wrestling. I feel sorry for her have to deal with this mess. Put Ric Flair in the piece of crap role (since they don't want to admit the gimmick sucks like shit). He would be fine with it.


They could get Heyman to be GM, i think he can do well.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

The ending was good, I enjoyed the second anger management segment, liked Miz on commentary, Dolph got a win over Orton which was great and Punk was great off the top with his ovation and owning Sheamus.

Aside from that...no different than other weeks, really. Same old subpar product.

Not surprised Swagger walked out, I would to if I were in his shoes.

Cody, Rey, Sin Cara...sounds great right? Well then we get...Tensai the momentum killer.

The way they're hyping things with Jerry and Punk I'm fully expecting to see King take him on at NoC...Cena has been sort of an after thought, really. It was like "say I'm the best in the world and you get a title shot." "No, I won't." #1 contender John Cena...????????????

Damn, I'm struggling to remember what I just saw ALREADY...tells you a lot.

The Hug off was kind of amusing at first but holy shit did it drag...

Vickie vs AJ was unbelievably bad.

I think there was a women's match?

I vaguely recall Jinder Mahal losing to Ryback AGAIN...

A few more bright spots this week but they still have yet to prove that the three hour extension was necessary. I'm getting really annoyed with this 'commercial, entrance, commercial, match' layout. They had about 45 minutes tonight of things that I enjoyed. 45 out of 180. Focus on putting out a great 2 hour show and then perhaps consider 3 hours. Right now you've got 45 solid minutes...just make the other ones feel like they mean something.


----------



## TheFighter (Oct 13, 2011)

I really loved tonight show.
I can honestly say this is the only episode of RAW which I had enjoyed, since RAW moved 3hrs since RAW 1000.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Man, I feel like I'm almost getting too old for the internet! Or maybe, like the Grinch, my heart is finally growing, or something. I turn 31 at the end of this month, and I had some friends over tonight (all of which are younger than me) to watch RAW. As a "fun" exercise, we were supposed to jot down our "Fave Five" Booker T style with the current WWE roster.

I got to four people and struggled to think of a fifth. All the names my friends mentioned (Punk, Ziggler, Rhodes) I omitted and all the people they disliked (Cena, AJ, Tensai~!) I included. I think it was that on top of them thinking the AJ segment sucked and the Anger Management stuff wasn't funny that made me realize either they're too jaded or I'm way out of touch. I think I was just taking pro-wrestling way too seriously for a long time. I don't really get that bent out of shape anymore. Mostly because I realize that I'm now the minority opinion on pretty much everything!


----------



## BTEILNLAE (Jul 31, 2007)

the anger management stuff was funny...majority of the audience was laughing hard...and majority of us in the audience hoping that they had a match as tag team...after the show there's a brawl between Cena, Punk, then Del Rio came, then Sheamus, Then Ziggler, then Cesaro and finally Orton...after the brawl the heels put The Miz in the ring after some trash talking he got AA, RKO and Brogue kick...and then the babyfaces celebrated and Cena called the guy who was dressed as Macho Man Randy Savage in the ring and he did some of Macho Man's trademark entrance...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Raw 09/03/2012 Discussion: All Hail Queen Diva Vickie*

The only thing that could of made that Vickie-AJ segment even better is if AJ got on her knees before the Queen Diva and apologized. Other that great segment. Nice to see the Queen Diva put AJ in her place.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

TheFighter said:


> I really loved tonight show.
> I can honestly say this is the only episode of RAW which I had enjoyed, since RAW moved 3hrs since RAW 1000.



Yeah, i feel the same, it was still a chore, and some segments dragged, but i mostly enjoyed them all. It's just the ads, ads, ads, ads, ads, ads, ads, thing that is too much to handle.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

JY57 said:


> -John Cena ‏@JohnCena
> As for the #champ u have a history of walkouts in Chicago, tonight you walking was not as noble as last time #defineyourlegacy


as always, john cena acting like a fucking retard, hope he dies


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Mordar said:


> as always, john cena acting like a fucking retard, hope he dies


You have no hope.

Having read through *KO Bossy*'s review of Raw, SD and the state of the whole WWE I have to ask: why does he keep getting pulled back into watching it?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

-Skullbone- said:


> You have no hope.
> 
> Having read through *KO Bossy*'s review of Raw, SD and the state of the whole WWE I have to ask: why does he keep getting pulled back into watching it?


because sometimes things are good. woah, that was difficult.

inb4 long drawn out reply that doesn't actually respond to what i said.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh. You again. Well I have a bit of time to kill.



ogorodnikov said:


> because sometimes things are good. woah, that was difficult.


Apparently not enough times for him to _like_ it, wise guy.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Couldn't breathe when Cole said Lil' Rain!!!!! :lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Mordar said:


> as always, john cena acting like a fucking retard, hope he dies


I think you're taking it a bit too serious. There's this thing called 'kayfabe', maybe you should look it up.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

-Skullbone- said:


> Oh. You again. Well I have a bit of time to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently not enough for him to _like_ it, wise guy.


there are wrestlers he likes. sometimes they're involved in good things. unless it's Smackdown, you usually don't know what is going to happen beforehand. so, he watches and hopes the wrestlers he likes are involved in segments he likes.

once again, really difficult.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Great show!!


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

ogorodnikov said:


> there are wrestlers he likes. sometimes they're involved in good things. unless it's Smackdown, you usually don't know what is going to happen beforehand. so, he watches and hopes the wrestlers he likes are involved in segments he likes.
> 
> once again, really difficult.


_Hoping_ for good things to happen? Doesn't sound like he has much to hope for judging by his attitude. Of course, he's free to jump in anytime and explain his reasons.

And it's not meant to be a "difficult" question. :walt


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

-Skullbone- said:


> _Hoping_ for good things to happen? Doesn't sound like he has much to hope for judging by his attitude. Of course, he's free to jump in anytime and explain his reasons.
> 
> And it's not meant to be a "difficult" question. :walt


you have schizophrenia


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

SporadicAttack said:


> I think you're taking it a bit too serious. There's this thing called 'kayfabe', maybe you should look it up.


couldn't care less, I literally believe the only way WWE will improve greatly it's for john cena to die, along with vince mcmahon and his piece of shit wife, there's no other way around it


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Mordar said:


> couldn't care less, I literally believe the only way WWE will improve greatly it's for john cena to die, along with vince mcmahon and his piece of shit wife, there's no other way around it


Troll alert.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

PVR'd RAW tonight. I find I enjoy it much more when I'm not watching the full 3 hours with commercials and skip segments that don't interest me as well as stay off this forum :hmm:

Anyways, don't know how the show came across live but I loved every second of it when I watched it on my PVR. Great show.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

ogorodnikov said:


> you have schizophrenia


That got a chuckle out of me at least.



Mordar said:


> couldn't care less, I literally believe the only way WWE will improve greatly it's for john cena to die, along with vince mcmahon and his piece of shit wife, there's no other way around it


You've got such a mind for the business! 

I'll admit, I thought you'd be another one that would belong to the "I _could_ care less" club. At least you proved me wrong on that point though.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Lol, same hatred for Raw from the same people. I thought tonight's Raw was excellent compared to last week's garbage. One of the better episodes all year. 

- Orton and Ziggler match was epic. And Orton actually exciting me in the ring is a rarity, but the match was exceptional. Kudos to both guys.

- Kane and Bryan's anger management segments were gold. The hugging it out stuff was a little dragged out but I thought it was great stuff. Kane has been especially amusing lately and I love it.

- Luchadors put on a solid match. Tensai does nothing big so it's all good.

- REALLY wanted to see Sheamus and Punk duke it out. Loved the confrontation between the two though.

- Sheamus beating Swagger was nothing great, but he debuted a submission move which is great. Just another step in Cena's direction.

- Divas match was the usual level of meh. Kaitlyn is awful on the ropes. 

- Ryback wasting time again. The Mahal "feud" goes nowhere as predicted. 

- Cesaro retains against Santino. More filler trash I don't care about, but Santino losing always warms my heart.

- Ryder wins a match for the second week in a row. Glad he's on TV again.

- AJ and Vickie was incredibly awkward. Not good. Not bad. Just.... wow.

- Predictable main event where Punk costs Cena his match. That combined with Heyman's appearance was a pleasant surprise.

- Miz was good on commentary. 

- Awesome crowd. Thanks Chicago!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

HEYMAN DID IT FOR THE ROCK


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Mordar said:


> couldn't care less, I literally believe the only way WWE will improve greatly it's for john cena to die, along with vince mcmahon and his piece of shit wife, there's no other way around it


If you have such a big problem with it, why waste your time watching? I have my negative opinions about the WWE, but I don't want any wrestlers or employee dead. That's just a ridiculous way of thinking.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

How is it possible that WWE can make me interested in their product again by just letting an almost bald dude lean out of a car window?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I CAN'T BELIEVE THE BIGGEST STAR EVER WAS IN THE BACK SEAT. OMGZZZZZZZ


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW "*Likes*"
-The Chicago crowd was hot for CM Punk all night. I was wanting to see him wrestle too but I guess the storyline they planned for him was pretty cool throughout the show. This is a full blown heel and I like it. Sheamus won't win a mic battle with Punk.

-Ziggler and Randy Orton traded wins and the match was decent again. Looks like we got a feud. Wait, Orton is supposed to be filming a movie soon.

-The Miz on commentary. He was fresh to listen to all night and had great chemistry with Cole. I did not miss Lawler at all. I'm sure I wasn't the only one.

-Antonio Cesaro looking strong against Santino and Zack Ryder getting the win over Heath Slater.

-Good "Falls Count Everywhere Match" between Cena and Del Rio. I really liked the Enziguri spot Del Rio did on Cena at the announce table. He's a good wrestler and gets too much hate from the IWC. I liked the ending as many people. Seeing CM Punk with the man who recruited him to the WWE, Paul Heyman was awesome. I really wonder where this is gonna go.

"*Dislikes*"
-The Kane/Daniel Bryan Hugging segment took too long. It could've been trimmed down big time. I enjoyed the Anger Management scenes this week though. 

-The AJ/Vickie Guerrero took a little long too. It was weird to Vickie talk to an imaginary person before AJ came out. Leave that to R-Truth. I did like the "Slap Her" chant.

-Jack Swagger continues to job and job. Looks like he's going on "vacation." Poor guy.

-Ryback winning. Duh. 

Overall, this week was a good show.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

chronoxiong said:


> RAW "*Likes*"
> -The Chicago crowd was hot for CM Punk all night. I was wanting to see him wrestle too but I guess the storyline they planned for him was pretty cool throughout the show. This is a full blown heel and I like it. Sheamus won't win a mic battle with Punk.
> 
> -Ziggler and Randy Orton traded wins and the match was decent again. Looks like we got a feud. Wait, Orton is supposed to be filming a movie soon.
> ...


That was a reference to Clint Eastwood's speech at the NRC.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

A decent RAW this week. 
- The crowd was hot for Punk.
- The Miz did a decent job tonight. 
- Tensai jobs again.
- Sin Cara didn't botch a spot. 
- Ziggler and Orton work very well together.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Good/decent/watchable things:

That guy dressed as Macho Man stole the show. The crowd started the Randy Savage chants then they're showing this guy on screen, best moment of RAW by far. 

Orton/Ziggler and Cena/Del Rio great TV matches.

The Kane/Bryan skits were awesome.

Mysterio and Cara as a team is a great idea, start the build to their big WM29 match.

Miz did a good job on commentary.

That's it. Overall another boring/LONG show. It's impossible to actually enjoy a 3 hour show with that roster material. Chicago were a good crowd at best, nothing special.

If that Heyman/Punk interaction is an excuse for Heyman to talk on every show until DA BROCKTAGON is back? Then I'm fine with it. Just give him the mic time to save segments. 

They also desperately need to bring back Henry and Show to the program, two biggest TV draws along with Cena not on the show is a stupid move, especially now against MNF.



Tommy-V said:


>


Fucking awesome. Perfect "OOOOHHHHHH YYEEEEAAHHH!".


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there any chance Flair is gonna be GM? I would love to see that.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

An alright show with the Anger Management stuff being the highlight. I loved every second of that lol, including the hug it out stuff which had me legit :lmao. I'm sad it's over now tbh. I could watch those segments for the rest of the year and not get bored. I have to say this again though, massive props to Bryan for running with the ball on this whole YES/NO thing. He has made it now where you can tell that those in the arenas genuinely look forward to seeing him come out because they know they will get to interact with his character in some fashion. That isn't easily done and Bryan deserves massive kudos for that imo. 

Cena/ADR was a really fun match and I enjoyed the hell out of it. Punk on the other hand, well, I'm starting to get a bit bored with all this respect shit. That was until I saw Paul DA GOAT Heyman stick his bald head out of that car window lol. Well played WWE. I was quickly losing interest in all this respect stuff until the end of the show. I'm still bored with that but if we're going to get Heyman talking then I can more than take it. If it results in a switch away from all this respect shit too then even better. I'd love for Heyman to say that he and Lesnar took out HHH and that now he and Punk are going to take out Cena. 2 Paul Heyman guys going to take out 2 Vince McMahon or WWE guys if you will. That would be great and keep me interested. Either way it's nice to have Heyman back. This program needs it because I was quickly losing interest. It would be even better if he got the GM spot somehow. Maybe they could bring back those infamous law suits or something lol. Nice hook at the end of the show to get me to tune in next week. Mission accomplished I guess.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Just finished watching RAW. It was the first time in a long while that I didn't watch it live and I'm glad that I did. I got through the whole show in like 40 minutes, and skipping through all the advertising, filler crap and pointless matches made the show a lot more bearable.

The good:

- Ziggler/Orton match. As usual these two always put on a clinic together and this match was no different. Good that Ziggler got the win here, I was fearing Ziggler jobbing again. He's needs more high profile wins now that he's the MITB winner, but who am I kidding, WWE can't build a credible MITB winner to save their lives...

- Good crowd, as expected with Chicago.

- Micheal Cole and The Miz were a pretty good commentary team.

- Mysterio and Sin Cara as a team is good. It's just want the tag team division needs right now. Both guys are kind of directionless at the moment, so making them a team can help both of them out and build to a future match between the two.

- Good finish to the Cena/Del Rio match. Punk becoming more of a heel every week and closing the show as he should as the WWE Champion. A possible Punk/Heyman angle could be great and the segment served it's purpose by getting me more excited for Punk/Cena at Night of Champions.

The rest I pretty much skipped through.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

If not for HHH's arm thingy, I would love to Cena/HHH vs Punk/Lesnar... damn, that's epic.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Very, very good RAW imo. One of the best in some time and I don't think it's a coincidence when the two main segments featured Punk. He opened the show with a very good promo and ended the show with the beginning of a possible angle with Heyman. Just like everyone else, I can't wait to see what happens even if I expect them to mess it up eventually.

Highlights for me were:

- The reaction Punk got at the start of the show and his promo to Sheamus. I really enjoyed it and I'm glad that although they teased it, they didn't give away a Champion vs. Champion match on RAW.

- Ziggler vs Orton was pretty great and the fact Dolph went over at the end made it just about perfect.

- Kane and Bryan were fucking hilarious in their segments. The Anger Management stuff is the best comedy they've done in a long time.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> If not for HHH's arm thingy, I would love to Cena/HHH vs Punk/Lesnar... damn, that's epic.


Trips can say that he doesn't think he could take Lesnar alone but with Cena's help he has a chance or something to that effect. Then he'll come out in whatever color shirt Cena's wearing at that time and both Cena and HHH will lead the charge screaming NEVER GIVE UP all the way lol.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> Just finished watching RAW. It was the first time in a long while that I didn't watch it live and I'm glad that I did. I got through the whole show in like 40 minutes, and skipping through all the advertising, filler crap and pointless matches made the show a lot more bearable.
> 
> The good:
> 
> ...


Well, you missed the GOAT Bryan/Kane segment.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I skipped all the anger managements segments. Apparently, I was the only one to not find them funny last week so I didn't bother to watch them this week. I watched like the first minute of their ''hug'' segment in the ring, I started to find it good, mainly for Kane, but then they kept stalling it and then Bryan started chanting at the crowd like a retard so I skipped through it.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

No matter how great Bryan proves to be by the week, there's always someone bitching and crying about it. He's not trying to be come little "cute" heel like CM Punk. He's not emulating the Macho Man's brother the Genius like Sandow. He DEFINITELY isn't shaky all around like Sheamus or needs Vickie like Ziggler. All he's doing is showing he's the BEST in the industry and that pp tonight ONCE again affirms that. Has won like one match in the last several weeks and the crowd STILL went fucking berzerk.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Anger management was the best part of the show by far for me. Definitely worth a watch.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

CM Punk and Daniel Bryan are insanely fucking over with the crowd. AMAZING


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

No kidding. It was good but the hugging crap ruined it for me.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Good first hour, normal RAW fuckery in the other 2.

The best of the night was kane/daniel fuck the haters, they are stealing the show every week.

worst?
1- that loooong ass segment with vickie and aj.
2- me being more interested in trying to understand wtf layla and miz were talking about instead of the match.
3- squash of the week.
4- slater vs zack ryder, nothing says MONDAY NIGHT RAW! like these 2.
5- those fucking random midcard tag matches


----------



## TexasRangerCarl (Jul 27, 2012)

I think aside from the Jinder jobbing to Ryback AGAIN,Vickie/AJ segment and the Hug segment dragging so much, the show was the best RAW I've watched in a while.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Pretty decent Raw, but I agree with some others who say that the hugging segment took too long. At first I was enjoying it then after five minutes I was thinking 'what the fuck am I watching?'. I can still see both of them teaming up though. Fine performance from both guys.

That ending as well, seriously surprised me because I thought that the WWE would never actually go for Punk and Heyman, but...fuck yeah! All Heyman has to do is expose his head out of a car window and he gets one of the best reactions of the night. That's power right there.

Too many matches we've seen in the past though (Ryback vs. Mahal - pointless), and too much stalling in those two long segments. Would'nt have done any harm to push the tag team division a little bit either, would it? Oh well.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Tommy-V said:


>


That is awesome!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I felt so bad for Sheamus in the opening segment. Did he not prepare for the as Cole put it, "partisan crowd"? The guy was drowning out there.

Although I'm glad they're being given time, I skipped through pretty much all of the matches. Good for Swagger and his time off. IRL he has an infant child that he needs to be taking care of, but also he has been drifting for a while and at least this means WWE have taken notice and can be given more time to actually give him something.

Good booking of CM Punk. The tried and tested way of getting heat from the fans if they love you, is by leaving. Rock showed it, and Triple H even proved it last year when the entire roster turned heel on him and walked out. Also, the ending of RAW was :mark:

Also, even though I'm not a huge fan of Daniel Bryan, WWE have been doing an excellent job of pushing him. It gives me faith that they haven't completely forgotten how to do that.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Dr.Boo said:


> That is awesome!


Hehe, watching this on TV, I first thought that was Punk disguised as Macho. But, very good that ADR won the match and obviously awesome that Punk now has Heyman in his corner.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Haha, that Macho Man impersonator had all his mannerisms down to a tee, fucking wonderful.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Read the results earlier today and I think I'm not even gonna bother doing that anymore. Everything about the results suggest awfulness... Ziggler beating Orton, Alberto beating Cena and Punk/Lawler continuing to be the main storyline. This show is pretty much hopeless at this point.

Raw 1000 will probably remain my last full Raw ever. Even when The Rock or Brock return, I'll just youtube their segments and skip the rest.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Great episode. Brimming with quality.

The Miz Vs. Layla at commentary tonight was amazing. "You're just jealous cuz Eve's a 10 and you're a 2." Then Layla legitimately flipped.

Hilarious 

The whole Bryan-Kane "Anger Management" story arc is awesome. The Vicky-AJ stuff was good. Punk was great. I loved the understated ending with Hayman's face casually poking out the window. And, of course, let's not forget the awesome Chicago crowd.

All in all, it was a pretty great RAW.

*PS*
And Ziggler went over Orton!! (Y)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I felt so bad for Sheamus in the opening segment. Did he not prepare for the as Cole put it, "partisan crowd"? The guy was drowning out there.


At times like this, it's important to remember what a horrendously awful performer he is. That should help you get over it. Don't feel bad for a guy who sucks, especially one who Triple H personally babysits. I'm sure Sheamus couldn't give a fuck if he was bad or not, he'll just shrug it off when he gets his weekly midcarder to bury at the SmackDown tapings.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Read the results earlier today and I think I'm not even gonna bother doing that anymore. Everything about the results suggest awfulness... Ziggler beating Orton, Alberto beating Cena and Punk/Lawler continuing to be the main storyline. This show is pretty much hopeless at this point.
> 
> Raw 1000 will probably remain my last full Raw ever. Even when The Rock or Brock return, I'll just youtube their segments and skip the rest.


Punk/Lawler wasn't the main storyline, though. After the first hour I don't think they mentioned it again, just how Punk left for a "Personal Day" and then the cliffhanger made it seem like Punk/Heyman/Cena will be the main storyline

Del Rio/Cena was a pretty good match, and Del Rio didn't go over clean (well, technically he did but he won because of Punk) so it's not like it hurt Cena

Ziggler won because Orton won on SD, he didn't even go over clean (tights). Expect a good program between these two.

Everything else besides the anger management segments was below average to awful though


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ether said:


> Punk/Lawler wasn't the main storyline, though. After the first hour I don't think they mentioned it again, just how Punk left for a "Personal Day" and then the cliffhanger made it seem like Punk/Heyman/Cena will be the main storyline
> 
> Del Rio/Cena was a pretty good match, and Del Rio didn't go over clean (well, technically he did but he won because of Punk) so it's not like it hurt Cena
> 
> ...


Most things involving Punk kill my interests almost completely, though. I just hope Cena destroys him in Night of Champions. With the dominant bookings of Punk and Cena being a complete afterthought placed in random matches, I hope that means Cena goes over at the PPV. There might be a shred of hope if that happens.

I think I'll check out the Del Rio/Cena match just to see what the fuzz is all about, but clean or not, Alberto is a boring, overpushed motherfucker that was the main reason I completely tuned out of Smackdown in the first place back in May. (that and Orton's suspension and now his lack of direction)

Ziggler, like Punk, is extremely uninteresting to me, so I'd rather not see Orton lower himself to Ziggler's level and job to him consecutive times. And they've already had two matches in a row, what kind of program can we really expect? Just hope Orton gets the fuck away from him off to _12 Rounds: Reloaded_ before he becomes Jericho 2.0 and jobs to inferior talent in every single match he has despite being passed off as a credible main eventer.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> At times like this, it's important to remember what a horrendously awful performer he is. That should help you get over it. Don't feel bad for a guy who sucks, especially one who Triple H personally babysits. I'm sure Sheamus couldn't give a fuck if he was bad or not, he'll just shrug it off when he gets his weekly midcarder to bury at the SmackDown tapings.


I'll feel bad for him because I want every performer to succeed regardless of protection or backstage influence. It's a well known fact that speaking isn't really Sheamus's forte (only further handicapped by the hammy Irish accent he has to force) but it could have gone a lot better than him being ripped to shreds.

And *Choke2Death*, I think the WWE championship scene is going to get very interesting very soon, and that's because of CM Punk and not despite him.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't have much problem with ADR anymore. He's a better wrestler than Sheamus so I'd rather see him go over there, but I know that's not going to happen.

I prefer Ziggler to Orton as well so I don't have any problem when Z goes over either. Orton is a lot better than Shaemus though so I'd rather see him go after a champ like ADR than Shaemus continuing his run.

Still, the Punk story is basically the reason why I watch Raw (I don't catch the other shows for the moment) so as long as it keeps promising better things I'll be watching. Him riding with Heyman is a big step forward.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

I didn't enjoy punks opening promo as much as others it seems. Too much "my hometown" stuff. Meh. Loved the ending.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> And *Choke2Death*, I think the WWE championship scene is going to get very interesting very soon, and that's because of CM Punk and not despite him.


What exactly is interesting about it? Punk and Cena feuding for the millionth time, only now there's nothing that pushes it into becoming special like the last time (Punk rebelling against the establishment and exposing the backstage shit). It's just a generic "ME WANT RESPECT!!!" feud from Punk's perspective and for Cena, just "ME WANT TITLE!!!". FFS, Punk whining is the selling point of it, if that is not bad, I don't know what is. I don't care if they bring Paul Heyman into it. Unless Punk is going to lose, I have no interest and thankfully, they seem to be heading that direction for NoC with Punk getting the upper-hand in his hometown.

And side note: I'm going to lighten up in regards to Alberto del Rio just because he's a Real Madrid fan and an awesome wrestler too!


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Stop being so negative, Choke2Death. Those obnoxious Attitude Era marks are really rubbing off on you. A shame that a Big Daddy Kane fan has fell off this hard.

Two really good matches, hot crowd, Bryan/Kane storyline, and CM Punk doing his thing. Good enough RAW in my book.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Decent RAW this week. Better than last week. Ziggler going over Orton and Heyman uniting with Punk were my highlights. Also the clever way Punk got some heat in his own hometown was great.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't see why people complain about Kane & Bryan hugging it out. It ended in a good confrontation that is building for a special match. Sure it went a bit to long but it wasn't a bad segment. Better than AJ taking 10 minutes to say what should be said in 2 minutes.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I don't see why people complain about Kane & Bryan hugging it out. It ended in a good confrontation that is building for a special match. Sure it went a bit to long but it wasn't a bad segment. Better than AJ taking 10 minutes to say what should be said in 2 minutes.


I was honestly just laughing throughout. Entertaining stuff.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

funnyfaces1 said:


> Stop being so negative, Choke2Death. Those obnoxious Attitude Era marks are really rubbing off on you. A shame that a Big Daddy Kane fan has fell off this hard.
> 
> Two really good matches, hot crowd, Bryan/Kane storyline, and CM Punk doing his thing. Good enough RAW in my book.


Maybe it has to do with the fact that I've spent my wrestling fix in the last few months watching Raw & SD episodes of the past which has upped my expectations but I just don't find much enjoyable currently and the last few times I watched a whole episode, I left out pissed off thinking "Why did I waste my time on this?". Raw 1000 was sort of an exception although the ending was disappointing. And man, Punk "doing his thing" being one of the highlights screams uninteresting to me. I've tried hard to like him but he's become complete shit ever since the HHH feud and any shred of hope during his feud with ADR was completely gone by the start of this year and he's even worse as a heel right now than he was as the corny, pandering face. Believe me, I've tried being optimistic for the longest time being but WWE just keep letting me down and I have my limits. So unlike others, I'm not gonna take away 3 hours of my free time just to waste it into a show that I'll end up bitching about later. I should probably just stop checking out anything current and just stick to making my way through the classics (almost at WM20 now). At least I'll be enjoying it!

I did check out the ADR/Cena match just an hour ago. Hot crowd, nice back and forth and all. Will check out the Bryan/Kane segment(s) too, that shit was golden last week!

But hey, nice to meet another BDK fan.


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I was honestly just laughing throughout. Entertaining stuff.


Really? Were you laughing when Kane shook Daniel Bryan's hand out of being "a civilized person" which is the reason why Kane feuded with Randy Orton, in order to become a monster again. Do you realize how much of a hypocrit Kane looks like? You think it's funny to see a demonic monster hug and shake hands. Wow.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Kane has had a comedic side to him for a decade. It's really not that surprising anymore.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

heelguy95 said:


> Really? Were you laughing when Kane shook Daniel Bryan's hand out of being "a civilized person" which is the reason why Kane feuded with Randy Orton, in order to become a monster again. Do you realize how much of a hypocrit Kane looks like? You think it's funny to see a demonic monster hug and shake hands. Wow.


And...breath.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

This week's episode was pretty good. Heyman joining CM Punk - that's the best thing that's happened in the past few months. Throw Lesnar into the mix and bang! GOATstable right there. This angle is what I'll be looking forward to in the coming weeks. And Del Rio is being booked like God recently, he finally looks like some sort of a threat to Sheamus' reign. Swagger is finally gone for good. I hope they do something good with him and his return angle, he was being booked as shit for the past 1 year. Kane and Bryan have been just too good, the hugging stuff was damn entertaining! Lol at #Boots2Burgulars, that was just too much. It was nice to have Miz on commentary tonight, much much better than listening to Lawler for three hours. And the crowd was great as expected, which was like icing on the cake. It was a pretty good episode overall. 

The only thing that failed to impress me was Jinder Mahal putting Ryback over for the fourth straight time - man, Jinder needs to think about himself too instead of just putting people over.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Punk/Cena is the only thing that has my interest, Punk himself to be precise. I have no doubt he is losing at NOC, however the show was rather poor this week.



Choke2Death said:


> So unlike others, I'm not gonna take away 3 hours of my free time just to waste it into a show that I'll end up *bitching about later.*


You do that anyway. Haha.

Anyhow, it's all subjective, you like what you like.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

heelguy95 said:


> Really? Were you laughing when Kane shook Daniel Bryan's hand out of being "a civilized person" which is the reason why Kane feuded with Randy Orton, in order to become a monster again. Do you realize how much of a hypocrit Kane looks like? You think it's funny to see a demonic monster hug and shake hands. Wow.







You act like this is out of left field and Kane being funny has never happened. Is it 1997 again?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Maybe it has to do with the fact that I've spent my wrestling fix in the last few months watching Raw & SD episodes of the past which has upped my expectations but I just don't find much enjoyable currently and the last few times I watched a whole episode, I left out pissed off thinking "Why did I waste my time on this?". Raw 1000 was sort of an exception although the ending was disappointing. And man, Punk "doing his thing" being one of the highlights screams uninteresting to me. I've tried hard to like him but he's become complete shit ever since the HHH feud and any shred of hope during his feud with ADR was completely gone by the start of this year and he's even worse as a heel right now than he was as the corny, pandering face. Believe me, I've tried being optimistic for the longest time being but WWE just keep letting me down and I have my limits. So unlike others, I'm not gonna take away 3 hours of my free time just to waste it into a show that I'll end up bitching about later. I should probably just stop checking out anything current and just stick to making my way through the classics (almost at WM20 now). At least I'll be enjoying it!
> 
> I did check out the ADR/Cena match just an hour ago. Hot crowd, nice back and forth and all. Will check out the Bryan/Kane segment(s) too, that shit was golden last week!
> 
> But hey, nice to meet another BDK fan.


Yeah, watching Raw and SD from the good old days really makes the current product look like even worse crap than it already is. Not only is what you're pathetic, but the knowledge that it was once infinitely better makes it flat out sad.

I hate when people say "just accept the product for what it is and enjoy it." Sorry but the WWE set a standard years ago and they are trying to pass off a sub par product as being great. Right now, they have a solid 1 hour show. Maybe even 90 minutes, I'll give them that. But 180 minutes plus overrun, making it about 190? Why? There is nothing they're putting out that warrants that amount of time for one show (plus 2 hours of SD, however long Superstars is and 30 minutes of the Saturday morning show) every week. That's why when its over you feel annoyed that you wasted your time. There's a good 2 hours every show (so 120 minutes overall) that's pure filler and garbage. Ryback squashes, divas bathroom breaks, and matches that just plain mean nothing. Sin Cara and Rey vs Tensai and Cody...why do I care? Ziggler and Orton...I love Dolph and it was great to see him win, but how many dozens of times have we seen that match on TV for free? Its outlived its intrigue and is now so overplayed and watered down that when they fight, who cares?

Last night's show had some good moments but overall they seriously need to trim the fat.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I loved the show last night, except for the ridiculously long AJ/Vickie segment. Anger Management was hilarious, as expected. The Chicago crowd was loud like they always are. And the Cena/Del Rio main event was easily one of the best TV matches of the year.


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

Ether said:


> You act like this is out of left field and Kane being funny has never happened. Is it 1997 again?


Or even:


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> What exactly is interesting about it? Punk and Cena feuding for the millionth time, only now there's nothing that pushes it into becoming special like the last time (Punk rebelling against the establishment and exposing the backstage shit). It's just a generic "ME WANT RESPECT!!!" feud from Punk's perspective and for Cena, just "ME WANT TITLE!!!". FFS, Punk whining is the selling point of it, if that is not bad, I don't know what is. I don't care if they bring Paul Heyman into it. Unless Punk is going to lose, I have no interest and thankfully, they seem to be heading that direction for NoC with Punk getting the upper-hand in his hometown.
> 
> And side note: I'm going to lighten up in regards to Alberto del Rio just because he's a Real Madrid fan and an awesome wrestler too!


I actually would be agreeing with you, but then Paul Heyman poked his head out of that car window. I honestly believe that what happens between now and post-NOC will tide us over until Wrestlemania. Something big this way comes.


heelguy95 said:


> Really? Were you laughing when Kane shook Daniel Bryan's hand out of being "a civilized person" which is the reason why Kane feuded with Randy Orton, in order to become a monster again. Do you realize how much of a hypocrit Kane looks like? *You think it's funny to see a demonic monster hug and shake hands.* Wow.


If you don't understand the comedic value of that then nothing more can be said tbh


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I actually liked the AJ/Vickie segment. It put some (much needed) sympathy back on AJ & made Vickie look like a super bitch, which I think was the point. Plus, AJ channeling her inner crazy girlfriend, although a bit over the top, was something I think a lot of the male audience could relate to. As a man, there's not many things that make you feel as powerless as a woman snapping like that & feeling like you can't do anything to help.



scrilla said:


> about to watch Okada/Tanahashi from DOMINION. i bet it was better than raw.


That match is incredible. Make sure you post your thoughts in the Puro thread, so I can read 'em!


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

So, how many weeks until they fuck up Punk/Heyman? I give them a month...

:lmao though at Bryan/Kane. Highlight of the night, again.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Great hearing Sheamus saying "Arse"


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

My in-depth analysis of this show would involve various Squees and wimsical comments on hugging, so I'll just say that this was the best Raw all year. And it forever will be throughout the rest of the year. Amazing :3


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Froot said:


> My in-depth analysis of this show would involve various Squees and wimsical comments on hugging, so I'll just say that this was the best Raw all year. And it forever will be throughout the rest of the year. Amazing :3


Hold up. The RAW from the night after Wrestlemania blows this one completely out of the water.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

People actually dislike the Kane and DB stuff? They are idiots. Shit is funny as fuck.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> 2h Sheamus Sheamus ‏@WWESheamus
> I'm calling Mr. Punk 'Shandy' from now on... Why? Cuz he's rocking a Sh-eamus beard & a R-andy buzz cut! #cmspineless


lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Wait, Sheamus is finally tweeting?

*heads over to twitter!*


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Hold up. The RAW from the night after Wrestlemania blows this one completely out of the water.


Well I'm sorry, but I don't recall that RAW having:

- Jack Swagger announcing he'll take time off
- Jerry Lawler not speaking a single word throughout the whole show...
- ...and being replaced by The Miz
- Fucking Anger Management
- Hugs.
- People VOTING for Hugs.
- Having OFFICIAL RULES for a HUG MATCH :lmao
- A Divas match that was a lot of fun to watch (though primarily because of the commentary)
- Confining John Cena to a hardcore environment
- An enormous plot twist to top it all off.

Froot. As. Fuck.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Froot said:


> Well I'm sorry, but I don't recall that RAW having:
> 
> - Jack Swagger announcing he'll take time off
> - Jerry Lawler not speaking a single word throughout the whole show...
> ...


Oh yeah I forgot you orgasm over hugs. I can understand why you would love this RAW then.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> @WWESheamus yes. A "sheamus" beard. Google Harley Race. Ya might learn something. Like the fact that he never wore 6 inch lifts in his boots





> Sheamus ‏@WWESheamus
> @CMPunk wow can't believe u played the Race-card... But if u ever need a 6-inch lift a swift #brogue to arse will get u there fella


-


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao Seamus owning Punk on twitter. The race card. That was genius lol.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

He should probably just stick to Twitter and not go near a microphone any time soon.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao Seamus owning Punk on twitter. The race card. That was genius lol.


Knowing this forum, somebody will probably pull off some shit like "Punk owned Sheamus by far because Sheamus didn't end his sentence with a dot and wrote 'u' instead of 'you' whereas Punk's tweet was perfectly written".


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I wonder when we will have the official Punk vs Sheamus match?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Warrior said:


> I wonder when we will have the official Punk vs Sheamus match?


they should save it for a PPV


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Haha, wish Sheamus had that snappiness on the mic. 



Choke2Death said:


> Knowing this forum, somebody will probably pull off some shit like "Punk owned Sheamus by far because Sheamus didn't end his sentence with a *dot* and wrote 'u' instead of 'you' whereas Punk's tweet was perfectly written".


It is a called a full stop. :troll Punk owned Sheamus11!!one


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Knowing this forum, somebody will probably pull off some shit like "Punk owned Sheamus by far because Sheamus didn't end his sentence with a dot and wrote 'u' instead of 'you' whereas Punk's tweet was perfectly written".


He does get minus points for using that kind of "grammar" but his "Race-card" was really funny.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

dxbender said:


>


never gets old


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

JY57 said:


> -


Bahaha, awesome. Sheamus getting called the fuck out.

Speaking of, this guy was awful on the mic with Punk last night. Embarrassing.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

JY57 said:


> they should save it for a PPV


Yep they should of had it at NOC considering the names in the PPV , could of saved Cena vs Punk 'till later on.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

This RAW is Top 5 of the Year, easy.

Disliked the lack of Sandow (great choice to face Sheamus), AJ/Vickie segment dragged on for too long in my opinion (and I dislike seeing AJ) and, while Kane and Bryan have been fantastic, their confrontation after the hugs lasted for too long. 

Liked Miz on commentary, he was good at being neutral, though, besides the segment with Layla, he was rarely playing his standard character - maybe he is gonna turn... Nah.
Besides that, he did a good job, though he was quite too often, he should have added more. Still would've preferred Stanford or Striker.

Liked seeing Heyman, amusing to say the least.

Finally, this RAW had a little bit of everything, good matches, lots of different wrestlers (Woo Woo Woo!) and despite some bad bits (Cody lost, again?), it was a veeeeery good RAW. 
Cena vs ADR had me wondering whether it was a PPV or not, especially when I saw Macho Man. :lol


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok it's been awhile since I made an review about Raw here we go!

I loved Punk beating the Memphis outta Lawler, and I truely believe Lawler attacked Punk first lol.I guess King is jealous that he couldn't hang with Punk even in his prime.King kept on top in Memphis because of his microphone skills.The whole Sheamus segment I wanted to slap the shit outta the great white Sheamus like if he didn't expect to be booed.I loved how Punk almost went Ric Flair with his words meaning at one time Flair said to Tully Blanchard just before the Horsemen started, Flair said you might be a be a great Champion but, you are carrying a silver belt instead of the gold woo..

Orton vs Ziggler was solid, thank God Ziggler won.I love Ziggler beating former World Champions and Orton is one of the best.In that match it felt to me Orton was mentally out of it.I think it he was upset having to go over to Ziggler.Stop being spoiled motherfucker you beat Ziggler on Tuesday, share the wealth lol.


Cara/Mysterio vs Tensai/Rhodes I wanted to see more high flying and I hope with time these guys put on an aerial diplay kinda like how Air Boom did until Bourne lost his damn mind! Punk coming out in Jeans just after this made me laugh.I thought is he going to wrestle in Jeans if he does, and wins Sheamus is a true bum.

Katilyn vs Eve Torres confused the shit outta me.You have Katiyln win a match to get a Title shot versus Layla and you have her lose to Eve? That tells me Eve will make this match a triple threat and maybe Eve is playing the face gimmick to draw both ladies in, to strike at NOC who knows? Also Layla on commentary my Mother saw Layla and said I would pick that bitch up and toss her like a raggie Anne Doll lol.

Ok the anger management segment fucking love it.The person who came up with give them a raise.Now them later hugging and then fighting confused me.I thought Kane and Bryan could be one hell of a Tag Team, now them hugging and fighting tells me another match.Just imagine each other and hurt your opponents you humanoids!

Cesaro vs Santino.Boring, give Cesaro some new meat! Jinder Mahal vs Ryback, I wanted a sleeping pill watching Ryback I hate that fucker so much.Put him in a fucking legit feud already WWE! Vickie/AJ segment also confusing fuck the fighting you two..HLA!!!

Ok Main Event time Del Rio/Cena was solid enough fighting around the Arena, but we seen that before from those two.Now at the end Punk coming back didn't shock me but seeing Paul Heyman made me nearly drop my Laptop.Punk and Heyman match made in hell! Even though Punk doesn't need help to talk, Heyman will bring extra heat to this NOC match! I'm sold PUNK WINS AT NOC IT HAS TO BE.Who knows maybe Lesnar shows up and helps Cena lose he owes him one.Man seeing Heyman pop his head out gangster man.Overall the show was 7 outta 10, random segments..but I know next week will be glorious!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Glad Sheamus vs Punk didn't happen, that's a big match and deserves a better stage. Also Sheamus was indeed bad on the mic, and he seemed pissed off the rest of the show. Hopefully WWE realizes now that they booked Sheamus into a corner and this goodie goodie face character needs some fine tuning. Anyways, MARKED OUT for Jack even if he was still forced to job.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sheamus was floundering in front of Punk. But Punk knew what he was doing. I'm sure Sheamus feels like Punk sabotaged his promo, which is why he cut Punk off. Ironically, he just ended up biting off far more than he could chew thinking he could out-shoot Punk.

That said, Sheamus may be a little better prepared next time and I'd be interested to see what he'll do. Although you'd think Sheamus would be familiar with Punk's shootish style and would have braced himself for it. In which case, Sheamus really does need to make progress on the mic.

At the moment, only Cena, Rock, Jericho, Bryan and Ziggler can be said to be on the level of Punk's mic work.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

max314 said:


> At the moment, only Cena, Rock, Jericho and Ziggler can be said to be on the level of Punk's mic work.


Ziggler is pretty bland and even if I don't like Punk, he's leagues ahead of Ziggler on the mic. The other three surpass Punk by far IMO.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Ziggler on the same level as Punk? Jesus...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sheamus finally making use of that Twitter WWE forced him to get then. Good I guess... 



The Lady Killer said:


> Ziggler on the same level as Punk? Jesus...


This. I'm a huge Ziggler fan, perhaps the biggest on here given my post history, but Ziggler being on the same level as Punk is a ridiculous statement to make. Punk's the best on the mic in the company now that Jericho's gone, while Ziggler's just above average imo (I still don't get the people who think he's awful on the mic though...).


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Ziggler has barely even spoken on the mic whereas Punk has cut some of the best and most memorable promos in the last year or so.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Ziggler is massively over-rated on the mic. He is not incapable or bad. He is average. He can work on it, but he is put in higher light than what he is.



Choke2Death said:


> Ziggler is pretty bland and even if I don't like Punk, he's leagues ahead of Ziggler on the mic. The other three surpass Punk by far IMO.


I would rank Punk above Cena to be honest, although Cena is a very good mic worker in himself, confident and never messes up majorly(although I dispise the rapper side of him just as much as his current staleness, but is material which does not debate skill entirely). Jericho would surpass him, although it is close for me(I prefer Punk more,but I am a mark), as would Rock.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I enjoyed RAW last night, all 3 hours. I really can't think of any low points other than D-Bryan and Kane hugging it out. As cheesy and cringe worthy as they were, I liked the anger management segments. The change of environments throughout the night was a nice change and it had that unpredictability factor wrestling is missing such as Punk and Swagger walking out. The FCA match was fun and just, well different from what we've grown used to seeing. 

Overall, great RAW and the best within recent times and the best of the 3 hour RAWs.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

sharkboy22 said:


> I enjoyed RAW last night, all 3 hours. I really can't think of any low points other than D-Bryan and Kane hugging it out. As cheesy and cringe worthy as they were, I liked the anger management segments. The change of environments throughout the night was a nice change and it had that unpredictability factor wrestling is missing such as Punk and Swagger walking out. The FCA match was fun and just, well different from what we've grown used to seeing.
> 
> Overall, great RAW and the best within recent times and the best of the 3 hour RAWs.


The only thing wrong with the Kane-Bryan stuff was that it went too long. It was one of those things, there it went from being something great, to something good, to starting to just drag out abit.

It was still great though. I sorta thought Kane might have bearhugged Bryan(since that'd technically still be a hug), and made him pass out or something


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Hmmm, enjoyed this RAW immensely, no Cena or Lawler. Coincidence? I don't think so. Bryan and Kane are begging to be a tag-team.

Thought Miz was shakey at first but he was great as he grew into it, him and Cole have great chemistry.

Enjoyed everything but the crap I skipped - Santino, Cena and Ryder.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

dxbender said:


> The only thing wrong with the Kane-Bryan stuff was that it went too long. It was one of those things, there it went from being something great, to something good, to starting to just drag out abit.
> 
> It was still great though. I sorta thought Kane might have bearhugged Bryan(since that'd technically still be a hug), and made him pass out or something


 i agree with that and was also thinking the same thing about possible bearhug. i liked all the kane/bryan stuff. good change of pace from the same old same old.
anyone else find the first 30 minutes or so very refreshing as far as announcing goes? Just Cole doing an ok job being a plain jane call the match announcer is better than having lawler there with him to fill up every dead second of air with his stupid bullshit. all it did was point out how useless lawler is and his absence did nothing to impact the show other than possibly improve it. miz was ok, but got off to a bad start commentating. cole threw it to him a few time and he basically had nothing. he came to life during the "hug it out" match though.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I thought we had a good RAW. The best thing that happenned is everything made sense, and that's important in story telling.

Miz puts over Ray and his victory over him at Summerslam and doesn't run him down as being over the hill. I like that Miz was willing to give his own opinions and not just shill for heels. I thought his opinion on Ryder was probably what he trully believes. Miz just needs to get a little more smooth, but I think he could do well doing color with some practice.

They put sympathy on AJ Lee finally, as she's cracking under the pressure and Vicki is exploiting her weakness in an attempt to get her fired. I like that they are showing that, yes, being the RAW GM isn't an easy job. Keeping control over talent isn't easy. I like that they are showing that her choice to make the contract vs contract match between Dolph and Chris was a mistake. There's a visual storytelling in this as well, where we see part of her suit was gone as she loses control. 

Two guys with some personality issues forced to Hug it Out ends in a fight. heh. 

And we had really good wrestling.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i also thought aj's nervous breakdown in the middle of the ring was as well done as possible. that's great acting for someone that's a wrestler. i think that's one of the reasons she gets so much air time while most of the other divas get none. they can't wrestle so take acting classes or something and make yourself on the mic.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jingoro said:


> i also thought aj's nervous breakdown in the middle of the ring was as well done as possible. that's great acting for someone that's a wrestler. i think that's one of the reasons she gets so much air time while most of the other divas get none. they can't wrestle so take acting classes or something and make yourself on the mic.


Some people are just natural born performers. AJ can pull off some facial expressions that I just don't think any other diva on the roster could in her place. 

Another aspect I liked is they didn't have Cole all throughout the show killing the pay off with a "who is the driver" drumbeat. That's respecting your audience to speculate on their own and allows the camera people to tell the story themselves simply through backstage coverage.


----------



## NorthernMonkey (Dec 19, 2009)

*I missed Raw on Monday*

Did they pay respect or mention Michael Clarke Duncan?


----------



## StreakBald (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: I missed Raw on Monday*

Punk was attacking Heyman to say he's the best in the world.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: I missed Raw on Monday*

Punk didn't wrestle sheamus at all.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: I missed Raw on Monday*



NorthernMonkey said:


> Did they pay respect or mention Michael Clarke Duncan?


With respect, why would they? People die every day, famous people die every day, they cannot be expected to give every single celebrity a mention. The TV network maybe could have mentioned something somewhere but not during a wrestling show.

But its good that you thought of something like that. Guess there is humanity left somewhere after all.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: I missed Raw on Monday*

Why would they?


----------



## NorthernMonkey (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: I missed Raw on Monday*

Well I'm sure I heard somewhere that he was a big WWE fan


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: I missed Raw on Monday*



NorthernMonkey said:


> Well I'm sure I heard somewhere that he was a big WWE fan


*Lot's of people are big WWE fans, doesn't mean WWE pay tribute to them. They only pay tribute to their former workers.*


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: I missed Raw on Monday*



just1988 said:


> *Lot's of people are big WWE fans, doesn't mean WWE pay tribute to them. They only pay tribute to their former workers.*


100% Agreed (Y)


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: I missed Raw on Monday*

They didn't even pay tribute to Umaga ...


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: I missed Raw on Monday*

I just presumed that the Slater / Ryder match WAS the tribute to Duncan.


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: I missed Raw on Monday*

To be fair, he was nothing to do with the WWE. Although he would've been a badass monster heel, circa Green Mile era anyway.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jingoro said:


> i also thought aj's nervous breakdown in the middle of the ring was as well done as possible. that's great acting for someone that's a wrestler. i think that's one of the reasons she gets so much air time while most of the other divas get none. they can't wrestle so take acting classes or something and make yourself on the mic.


AJ is a great actor, but watching her breakdown in the ring, by herself for an extended amount of time, and the fans kinda waiting for things to move on was a bit of a drag for me, but it is what it is. It was the same with Vickie being in the ring for ever and DB and Kane friggin ages to hug it out. LOL


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> AJ is a great actor, but watching her breakdown in the ring, by herself for an extended amount of time, and the fans kinda waiting for things to move on was a bit of a drag for me, but it is what it is. It was the same with Vickie being in the ring for ever and DB and Kane friggin ages to hug it out. LOL


sometimes they do stuff that works for the tv show audience, but not for the live audience like that aj breakdown. i don't let the audience's silence during that part ruin it for me. it was good. what are they supposed to do other than quietly watch anyway?


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

I think if it was a genuine vote, then the WWE thought the fans would pick the fight option. Maybe they had to drag out the hug bit because they had scheduled the time for a match to take place?

It did drag but i was laughing out loud at bits of the segment, Bryan trying not to laugh and shouting "He didn't hug me back!" was gold!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jingoro said:


> sometimes they do stuff that works for the tv show audience, but not for the live audience like that aj breakdown. i don't let the audience's silence during that part ruin it for me. it was good. what are they supposed to do other than quietly watch anyway?


It was a good seg, and was needed, but sometimes the fans energy dictates how I feel about what's going on the ring, for example, if the energy is hot, I get a rush, or pumped. But that does't relate to the AJ breakdown moment, I just thought it went on a bit long and got awkward to watch just a bit.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

CM Punk quoted The Wire. RAW was awesome.

Punk has been brilliant the last two weeks btw. This is his best role imo. He's just a massive dick and it's awesome.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> It was a good seg, and was needed, but sometimes the fans energy dictates how I feel about what's going on the ring, for example, if the energy is hot, I get a rush, or pumped. But that does't relate to the AJ breakdown moment, I just thought it went on a bit long and got awkward to watch just a bit.


I was there live and it felt like it was going on forever.


----------



## greedygenius (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: I missed Raw on Monday*

sheamus would kill punk he is a pussy and he sucks vince made a bad move hiring him.


----------



## greedygenius (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: I missed Raw on Monday*

bringing heyman back improves ratings but gives me a migraine i think i would like steph to slap him again but in person so i can see it


----------



## CenaFan111 (Sep 6, 2012)

It's great that WWE back Paul again. Now, I'm sure that fans will boo Punk at Night of Champions, and at next RAW, CM Punk's heel turn will be confirmed.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Nah, hardcore fans will still cheer him - maybe even moreso now that he's aligned with Heyman.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

CenaFan111 said:


> It's great that WWE back Paul again. Now, I'm sure that fans will boo Punk at Night of Champions, and at next RAW, CM Punk's heel turn will be confirmed.


You dont think that Cm Punk heel turn is confirmed already?


----------



## loced (Sep 7, 2012)

Alberto del rio was bad ass on raw. He ground and pounded shaemus, beat Cena. He is one BAMF my fav wreslter beats the 2 wreslters i dislikes ass FTW thumbs up on those parts.

AJ is a stupid bitch that makes it embarrassing to be a wrestling fan. I'm really happy seeing vicky slap the shit out of her. thumbs up for this too.

I was getting tired of punk but am liking him again as heel. I am glad he made the crowd boo the shit out of shameus. thumbs up.

Overall good show. anyone else see the referee bitch slap cm punk when alberto del rio was getting the 3 count on Cena? lol


----------

